
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (August 2020) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
schoen
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Let's Encrypt, TLS, HTTPS, Python, shell scripting

Notes: I just left the Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) earlier today
after 19 years of work as a Staff Technologist, and am looking for consulting
or contracting opportunities, primarily short-term, on topics such as privacy,
information security, or integrations of the Let's Encrypt service (which I
also helped to create while I was at EFF). I also have experience working as
an expert witness on litigation.

I have a main consulting project beginning this week, so I'm not currently
looking for full-time or permanent work.

Email: schoen@loyalty.org

~~~
wfreeborn
Any reason you haven't used Let's Encrypt for your personal domain? ;)

~~~
unixhero
Could it be due to the old adage about the shoemakers childrens' shoes

~~~
schoen
This is especially awesome because one of the core tech people over at Let's
Encrypt has the surname ... Shoemaker!

~~~
MysticCetacean
And schoen means shoe in Dutch and Middle English!

------
ammartn3
Location: Illinois

Remote: Yes during quarantine

Willing to relocate: Yes, and after quarantine, preferred

Technologies: (Hardware acceleration): CUDA, nvprof, OpenGL, HLSL; (Machine
learning): Python, scikit-learn, pytorch, OpenGM, U-SQL, Scope ML; (General
computing): C/C++, C#, Android, iOS, Java, Swift, Objective-C, HTML, Git,
bash, Linux

Resume: (Download): [https://martini.shaabs.com](https://martini.shaabs.com) |
(In-browser):
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pkfmiExpsN05HJcb9_YrpbNEKFo...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pkfmiExpsN05HJcb9_YrpbNEKFoI6849/view?usp=sharing)
| (In-browser single-page):
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uNHx3zHbNsAUYnV_gpbTfacEFP8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uNHx3zHbNsAUYnV_gpbTfacEFP8-JBrM/view?usp=sharing)

Email: amr.martini@gmail.com

Notes: Recent MS grad in ECE (summer 2020) with a particular passion for GPU
kernel development, hardware acceleration, and ML/CV (modelling/deployment). I
enjoy contributing to/optimizing the technical core of complex systems. My
past five internships and latest research have spanned GPU kernel
dev/optimization, malware detection, code regression detection, video
acceleration, iOS/Android app dev + acceleration. I love fast-paced
environments and learning, and I most especially value opportunities for
recent grads.

------
rusticpenn
Location: near Wolfsburg, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Within Germany

Technologies: Object oriented and functional programming ( python, Haskell,
Erlang, javascript etc), frontend programming: React, Rest APIs, Redux.
General Computing: IC design (Analog and Digital) , Embedded systems design,
Sensor signal procrssing design ( analog chip to gui frontends) Neural
networks, Automation of industrial workflows using evolutionary algorithms and
Machine learning (classical).

Academic Qualifications: Postdoc: Analog sensor signal processing chip design,
Analog Design Automation , Harware in the loop optimization. PhD: Spiking
neuromorphic chip design

Email:abhayk@outlook.com

------
junebala

      Location: US
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript, C++
      Résumé/CV: https://tinyurl.com/y3hgqdpc
      Email: junebalachandran@gmail.com 
    

A little about me, I am a recent grad with my Master’s in Computer Science
(Aug 2019) and Bachelors in Information Technology (Aug 2017). I am currently
volunteering for a non profit as a Python Developer. I carry about roughly a
year’s worth of professional experience in Python, JavaScript and some
JavaScript frameworks while working in an environment that uses JIRA products
to aid CI/CD. Academically, I have about 6 years of experience coding mainly
in Python, Java and C++. I have experience in machine learning but primarily
in different facets of software engineering.

I am a strong proponent of making extensible and maintainable code. I have
been constantly learning to achieve this goal by applying SOLID principles,
design patterns, and practicing TDD, which I believe is the most foolproof
form of software development. I am also been practicing these principles while
taken care I do not over design. I am constantly eager to learn about new
tools and tech that is changing industry as well as working on best practices
for ensuring long term stability and flexibility in production.

I am looking for Software Engineer opportunities that welcome a new grad with
some experience.

------
vincent-xiao

      Location: Los Angeles, CA
      Willing to relocate: Yes (San Francisco Bay Area)
      Remote: Yes (but would prefer working in person after the pandemic ends)
      Technologies: Go (Golang), Rust, Java, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, REST, gRPC
      Website: https://vincentxiao.com
      Github: https://github.com/vince-ntx
      Email: vince@vincentxiao.com
      Resume: Request via email
    
    

Hi, I’m Vince, I’m looking to join a team as a Backend Software Engineer. I
used to work at a mobile-gaming startup in the Bay Area where I built services
in Go. In more detail, I:

\- Built microservices powered by real-time sports data (NBA and League of
Legends)

\- Developed libraries used across all services: client SDKs, an internal web
framework, data store clients, validation tools

\- Rolled out testing infrastructure for writing automated tests resulting in
faster development cycles and ongoing test coverage

\- Improved engineering standards by actively contributing to docs and reviews
related to writing idiomatic Go code, web APIs, app architecture, and testing

Sadly, the startup wasn't able to secure a Series A round due to the recent
pandemic and I was a part of the layoffs. Before working in tech, I worked in
finance for 2 years. Thanks for reading, email or message me on LinkedIn if
you’d like to chat.

------
decktech
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, out of USA

Technologies: Hardware design / Electronics (design, prototyping, testing,
manufacture), Embedded C/C++, Python, Java, Mechanical design/prototyping, 3D
printing

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: max@mmmaaa.xxx

Web: [http://kapamaki.net](http://kapamaki.net)

I'm a freelance engineer primarily focused on embedded hardware and firmware,
from design to prototyping to manufacture. I've designed scores of small-scale
embedded "glue" devices, large-scale LED controllers, hardware for autonomous
vehicles, 3D mapping rigs, as well as consumer products for Kickstarters and
large companies. I have experience with 3D design and machine-shop
prototyping, as well as an extensive background in firmware and backend
programming.

I'm primarily looking to work on interesting projects, however I wouldn't rule
out part- or full-time for the right company. No project is too small, and I
do deep discounts for open-source or artistic work.

------
alphagrep12345
Location: Atlanta, GA, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Natural Language Processing (NLP), Computer Vision (CV),
Pytorch, ML, C++

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vck380sTEBJFEkgOx56KEtMr4jK...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vck380sTEBJFEkgOx56KEtMr4jK_EW6x/view?usp=sharing)

Email: sgondala@gatech.edu

About me: I'm a Master's student in Machine learning at Georgia Tech. I'm
currently interning at Apple Siri, in langauge modelling team. Prior to this,
I worked at Oracle (Redwood City, HQ) as a senior developer on C++ query
engine and did my Bachelor's from IIT Bombay, India. Interested in
opportunities involving NLP, Machine Learning, and Computer Vision.

You can learn more about me at -
[http://www.sgondala.com](http://www.sgondala.com)

------
tomjuggler
Location: Durban, South Africa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: After this pandemic dies down, sure!

Technologies: Processing, Arduino, Android (Java), Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://circusscientist.com/cv](https://circusscientist.com/cv)

Email: tomjuggler [at] gmail [dot] com

I am an ex-circus performer who got into programming many years ago by making
my own I.O.T juggling equipment. Nowadays I make entertainment apps for the
google play store and blog about my electronics and programming projects at
circusscientist.com. I also am a Linux enthusiast and build and host multiple
websites, including e-commerce and affiliate sites.

I am looking to gain some proper experience in a team setting, and will work
the first month for free, for the right project.

I am particularly interested in online learning, I.O.T and machine learning,
as well as Linux and Android.

------
n0rge
Location: Oslo, Norway

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React/JSX, Elixir, Git, Docker, Python

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/petter-
kaspersen-1a49a4110/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/petter-kaspersen-1a49a4110/)

Email: petter(dot)hoegmo(dot)kaspersen(at)gmail.com

3 years of professional experience as a full-stack developer, working mostly
with research and development during this time, which means my development
time from idea to MVP has been very short. I'm open to work on anything that
sounds interesting, and moving is not a problem! Before this I worked as a
freelancer with lots of interesting small local companies for several years.

I'm fluent in English, almost more so than Norwegian, so language barrier is a
non-issue here.

Please reach out if you find me interesting!

------
johndoe42377

      Location: Asia
      Remote: only
      Willing to relocate: yes, only Sweden or Norway
      Technologies: Haskell, Ocaml, Scala
      Résumé/CV: https://karma-engineering.com/lab/
      Email: johndoe42377@gmail.com
    

I think I understand Haskell better than the most. Yes, this bold.

[https://karma-engineering.com/lab/wiki/Kundalini](https://karma-
engineering.com/lab/wiki/Kundalini)

[https://karma-engineering.com/lab/wiki/MonadicVedanta](https://karma-
engineering.com/lab/wiki/MonadicVedanta)

------
arjinium
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 6 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. Have been working on Open source applications for 5 out of
6 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as a
backend/fullstack developer.

------
harrydehal
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA (Bay Area)

Remote: Yes (!)

Willing to relocate: Yes (!)

Technologies:

    
    
      • Front-end (React/Angular, Javascript, HTML/CSS)
      • UX Design (Adobe Creative Cloud, Balsamiq, Figma, InVision, Sketch, etc.)
    

Résumé/CV:

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrydehal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrydehal)

[http://www.harrydehal.com/portfolio](http://www.harrydehal.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/hdehal](https://github.com/hdehal)

Email: harrydehal@gmail.com

------
jayhuang
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (React.js, React Native, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Angular.js), HTML/CSS, LESS/SASS, Git/SVN, Yarn/Bower, Gulp/Grunt,
Jest/Enzyme/Selenium, RESTful APIs

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7f1ecrevl9ylob7/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7f1ecrevl9ylob7/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

Focus on building web/mobile applications, with experience on both the front
and back-end. More recently focusing on front-end work, namely working with
React Native; having users happy to interact with something I've built is what
keeps me motivated.

I've worked in a bunch of industries and led a bunch of fairly successful
teams including: leading a team to build a major government satellite project
(RADARSAT Constellation Mission), further developing an asset management
system and other tools for the movie industry, attempting to build a real
estate/housing application more successful than my first from a couple years
back, and more.

Looking for a great team focused on building a product (or products) users
love, with minimal red tape. A team that works well with each other with
little in the way of workplace politics, is passionate about what they're
building, alongside management and PMs that do their best to help the team and
product succeed.

------
BridgetLandia
Location: Budapest Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: HTML,
CSS, SASS, React, Redux, Vue, FeathersJs, NodeJs, Express, Mongo, Firebase,
started to learn Python, Django Résumé/CV:
[https://bridgetlandia.netlify.app/](https://bridgetlandia.netlify.app/)
Email: bridgetlandia@gmail.com

Junior developer looking for her first professional developer role.
Enthusiastic and eager to learn and code.

------
DanyalAliAsghar
Location: Islamabad, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Data Analyst | Data Engineer | Python Developer

Résumé/CV: [https://rb.gy/qt07gv](https://rb.gy/qt07gv)

Email: danyal.aliasghar@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/danyal-
aliasghar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danyal-aliasghar/)

Mobile: +923337894331

My first job as a data analyst involved gathering data for an automated crypto
trading bot from sources like Google News, telegram, twitter, and then storing
that cleaned data into MongoDB. Moving on, performing sentiment analysis on
the cleaned data to display a dashboard with the visualized output using
HighCharts for Python via a line graph to populate the chart with dynamic
values at run time using Python Flask and Django both. Lastly, I also had
hands-on experience of scheduling Python scripts on Amazon server using cron
terminal and schedule, i.e. a Python package. To accomplish this I got a
chance to use the Linux Mint terminal for bash and shell scripting. Basically,
I had to sign an NDA regarding the code which was regularly maintained on the
GitHub company page. This job gave me a complete data pipelining experience
and made and confident and equipped with the skills to tackle data-centric
problems head-on for solutions.

------
okomestudio
Location: San Francisco, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only for the best matching opportunity

Technologies: Python, AWS (EC2, RDS, EMR, S3, SQS), DevOps (CI/CD, Docker,
CircleCI, Ansible), Linux (bash, sysadmin), databases (PostgreSQL, Redis),
messaging (RabbitMQ), microservices, scraping (scrapy), API integration, web
development, data science (numpy, scipy, matplotlib, mapreduce, Spark),
English-Japanese translation, anything learnable (currently picking up React
to cover frontend).

Résumé: [http://bit.ly/2vPDaFu](http://bit.ly/2vPDaFu)

Web site: [https://okomestudio.net](https://okomestudio.net)

Email: hn {at} okomestudio.net

I am a software developer with a wide range of experiences in building data
infrastructure for startups, often working with data scientists and
occasionally doubling as one to make use of my academic science background
(astrophysics). My recent projects have been largely based on the tech stack
mentioned above and their adjacent technologies, but I consider flexibility
for learning to be my best strength, which has been especially useful in
startup environment.

Looking for a challenging project with a long-term potential but also open to
short-term contract opportunities. Please visit my website
([https://okomestudio.net](https://okomestudio.net)) for more detail. Thank
you for reading.

------
SubseaEngineer
Mechanical Engineer and R&D specialist

Location: Scotland Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Not at this time
Technologies: SolidWorks, Inventor, DesignSpark PCB, Mechanical Handling
Systems, Instrumentation. Email: SubseaEngineering /at/ outlook.com

Mechanical Engineering Manager and instrument designer with prototyping, R&D
and critical system experience. Over a decade of working in underwater
instrumentation, including large projects and specialised instrumentation for
unique applications. Portfolio includes large rig installation monitoring,
defence equipment, oceanographic instrumentation and other mission critical
equipment for various markets around the world.

SolidWorks (CSWA certified) and Inventor CAD system fluent, extensive ISO9001
experience. Regularly work with 3D printers and prototyping/small production
run manufacturing. Workshop facility for construction of equipment available.

Bulk of experience in underwater systems, including instrumentation and vision
systems for customers in unique applications and ROV systems. Offshore
experience in remote places, so I understand what it really means to have a
quality, mission critical piece of gear. Willing to work in most sectors,
especially R&D and small batch prototyping and production runs.

I dabble in many different types of tech and like to keep up with emergent
technologies related to the autonomous fields.

------
pvtmert
Infrastructure Engineer / DevOps / Systems Engineer / Sysadmin / Fullstack

    
    
      Location: Istanbul, TR
      Remote: Yes (prefer relocation)
      Willing to relocate: Yes (preferably EU)
      Technologies: Shell/Bash, Linux, Docker/Kubernetes, Python, C, Javascript, Splunk, Ansible, ...
      Résumé/CV: https://src.n0pe.me/~mert/cv.pdf
      Email: _myusername_ at gmail dot com
    

I'm automation driven, T shaped engineer, mainly focused on Devops. Having
hands-on Linux administration experience for 6 years and professionally
managing hundreds of machines in production for 4 years.

I have strong problem solving & troubleshooting skills. Aside 'ops' part I
like coding and do not hesistate writing. Even though I didn't listed some
(eg. Go, Typescript, Android Java+Kotlin) I'm completely okay learning
/adapting new tech. (I do have contributions to various projects, both
internally & externally if I'm allowed)

Blog: [https://blog.n0pe.me](https://blog.n0pe.me) Github:
[https://github.com/pvtmert](https://github.com/pvtmert) Dockerhub:
[https://hub.docker.com/u/pvtmert](https://hub.docker.com/u/pvtmert)

------
koistya
Location: St. Petersburg, Russia (GMT+3)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Google Cloud, Cloudflare, Serverless, Pulumi, Firebase,
PostgreSQL, Node.js, JavaScript, TypeScript, React.js, Relay, GraphQL, Google
Analytics, Asana/GitHub/Slack/Notion.

Resume: [https://linkedin.com/in/koistya](https://linkedin.com/in/koistya)

Email: hello@tarkus.me, Discord: koistya#2673, Twitter/Telegram: @koistya

Contact me if you need help setting up a web application project(SaaS)
optimized for serverless infrastructure in Google Cloud (GCP).

\- Yarn v2 based monorepo with PnP and Zero-install

\- Ultra fast CI/CD workflows using GitHub Actions

\- Database change management / schema migrations

\- Fully automated unit, integration, and E2E testing (Jest, Puppeteer)

\- Fully automated deployments to different environments (PR review, dev,
test, production)

\- Setting up Intercom, Google Analytics, etc.

\- Setting up CDN and reverse proxy routing (Cloudflare Workers), e.g.

    
    
      - example.com/ (/about, /blog/*) - proxied over to webflow.io
      - example.com/help/* - proxied over to Intercom help center
      - example.com/api - proxied over to a GraphQL API (GCF or Cloud Run)
      - example.com/dashboard etc. - the rest of the pages proxied over to the core web app
    

Also, I'd like to help you with database and API design (PostgreSQL, GraphQL).

------
helloiloveyou
SEEKING WORK | Buenos Aires, Argentina (GMT-3) | Remote | mikealche.com * I'm
an experienced web/mobile app developer. I can handle entire projects from
concept to production, from ui design to backend and database.

* My last project was in the local news in Argentina. It is a free Mobile app that allows for the creation of curriculum vitaes. It was made in React Native with the backend in Node.JS + Express + PostgreSQL.

* I'm currently Finishing my Master Thesis in the University of Buenos Aires. My Thesis is on applying Deep Learning to diagnose skin lessions.

* I'm currently available for full/part time contracts.

* Tech stack: React.js, React-Native, javascript, Node.JS, Angular.JS, Express, Python, pandas, numpy, Pytorch.

* You can view my portfolio at: [https://www.mikealche.com/portfolio](https://www.mikealche.com/portfolio)

* I've also written some posts that were pretty popular here on HN:

[https://www.mikealche.com/software-development/how-to-
implem...](https://www.mikealche.com/software-development/how-to-implement-
search-by-color-when-all-you-have-is-a-good-coffee)

[https://www.mikealche.com/software-development/a-humble-
guid...](https://www.mikealche.com/software-development/a-humble-guide-to-
database-schema-design)

email: mikealche@gmail.com

------
xelxebar
Infrastructure Engineer / DevOps | Remote

    
    
        Location: Hokkaido, Japan
        Remote: Only
        Technologies: Linux userspace, Google Compute Engine, git, Abstract Algebra, Topology, Linux kernel, virtualization (quemu/xen), containerization (unshare/cgroups), SQL (postgresl/sqlite), coreboot
        Programming Languages: Shell (POSIX/bash), C, Objective C, TeX, x86 assembly, Haskell, Java, Python, J, Scheme, Lua, Clojure, Perl 5
        Natural Languages: English (native), Japanese (conversational), Spanish (conversational)
        CV: https://wilsonb.com/cv.pdf
        GitHub: https://github.com/xelxebar/
        Email: see CV
    

Do you need someone with a deep familiarity of Linux userspace? I have over 20
years of experience using and maintaining Linux systems both professionally
and privately.

Do you need someone that crafts software meticulously and robustly? With a
math MS, I am comfortable reading white papers and translating them into
working code. Careful documentation is the lifeblood of living code.

Do you need someone who is comfortable juggling technologies all over the
stack? See my CV and GitHub profile for proof of my interest and contributions
all over. I love thinking high level and working low.

~~~
unixhero
I bet you're a great skier too!

------
sam-dixon
Location: Berkeley, CA

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes (SF/NYC preferred)

Technologies: Python (scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, Keras, PyTorch,
Flask), SQL (Snowflake), Airflow, Google Cloud Platform, Linux, Latex

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/sam-dixon/resume](https://github.com/sam-
dixon/resume)

Email: samdixon526@gmail.com

I'm wrapping up a PhD in astrophysics at Berkeley (graduating around December)
looking to move into data science. My thesis work is focused on building and
understanding generative models of exploding white dwarfs to make them better
tools for measuring dark energy. Outside of research, I was a founding member
of the Graduate Data Science Organization at Berkeley, where we lead data
science tutorials and run a summer workshop for grad students and postdocs
interested in leaving academia for DS careers. I also interned at Square,
where I worked on product recommendations and ad targeting.

I'm looking for work with direct, broad impacts — I want to work on something
that changes the daily lives of more than just ~20 academics. I'm also hoping
to work somewhere where I can continue to learn and grow; my favorite part of
being an academic is never being the smartest person in the room. If that's
your company, shoot me an email.

------
ryansmccoy
Location: United States

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Go, Javascript (Node.js, Jquery, React), R, AWS, Azure,
GCP, Hashicorp Terraform & Vault, Databases , Message Queues (RabbitMQ, ØMQ,
Apache Kafka), Big Data (Apache Spark, Airflow/Kubeflow, Beam, Snowflake,
Dask), Machine Learning/Natural Language Processing (Sklearn, Tensorflow,
Pytorch, Gensim, NLTK, Spacy, ElasticSearch), Web Scraping, others

Résumé/CV: I've spent the last 13 years designing and building mission-
critical software, data, and cloud solutions for customers in the Financial
Markets, including Fortune 500 companies, Investment Managers, Hedge Funds,
Venture Capital, Private Equity, and Data Vendors.

I've successfully developed cloud based web apps, custom dashboards,
distributed financial data pipelines, low-latency and high-throughput market
data systems, natural language text analytics, software/data architecture
including micro-services, front, middle, back office automation, network
security/encryption, automated trading algorithms, quantamental process
automation, and ETL systems;

Email: hn (at) ryansmccoy (dot) com

Linkedin: www.linkedin.com/in/ryansmccoy

Personal: www.ryansmccoy.com/

Portfolio: [https://github.com/ryansmccoy](https://github.com/ryansmccoy)

------
ag_user123
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, React.js, Next.js, Gatsby, Redux, Apollo,
GraphQL, Node.js, Express, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Bootstrap, Material
UI, Webpack, PostgreSQL, AWS, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript, headless CMS
(Contentful, Prismic, Strapi) and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a full-stack web developer with over six years of experience delivering
software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many different
industries. I have delivered solutions for solo founders, startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
westoncb
\-----------------------------------

    
    
      Location: Tucson, AZ (USA)
    
      Remote: yes (plenty of experience with this)
    
      Willing to relocate: maybe, esp. NYC or Chicago
    
      Technologies: javascript, React, three.js, webgl, Node, Electron, Java, Objective-C; a little: Scala, Rust, Elixir/Phoenix
    
      Portfolio: http://westoncb.com/projects
    
      Résumé/CV: http://westoncb.com/resume.html
    
      Email: westoncb at google's mail service

\-----------------------------------

I'm looking for work as either a full-time employee, or on a contract basis.
My specialties are around computer graphics and developing tools with
difficult UI requirements, but I'm a good person to have around for any kind
of project where you need someone who can prioritize effectively, learn
quickly, communicate well, and do whatever needs to be done on the development
side.

Most of my professional experience has been as an early startup employee,
though I've also done a variety of work on a contract basis, from advising and
leading development on a web-based CAD tool project, to helping artists to
implement their ideas in software, to doing R&D for a LiDAR point cloud
"surface reconstruction" project.

------
scomu
Location: US/Chicago [UTC -5]

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: In this economy?

Site/Portfolio: [https://scottmakes.tech](https://scottmakes.tech)

Contact: [https://scottmakes.tech/contact/](https://scottmakes.tech/contact/)
or scottmakestech@gmail.com

CV: [http://scottmakes.tech/SMT-Resume.pdf](http://scottmakes.tech/SMT-
Resume.pdf)

Current tech stack (always growing and can pick up a new technology as
needed):

    
    
        - Backend: NodeJS, PHP
        - DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, Javascript, React
        - Mobile: React Native, Swift, SwiftUI
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Netlify, Linux VPS
        - CMS: Wordpress, Jekyll, Static Site Generators
    

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Senior full-stack developer with 15 years of experience, including agency,
startup, and Fortune 50 experience.

Lead developer for many projects, so I can work with a team of
designers/writers/PMs/UX professionals, or on my own / with a lean dev team.

Strong communication and time-management skills.

------
syngrog66
Location: Colorado, USA

Remote: Yes or onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies: Python, Java, Go, web dev, SQL, Linux, Docker, cloud, C/C++,
git, distributed systems, threading, performance & scalability,
cryptocurrency/blockchain, some ML (Bayesian, OLS regression, game actor AI)

Domain Experience: travel, real estate, education, foreign/online adversarial
propaganda/disinfo (APD), gaming, sims, cryptocurrency/blockchain, leadgen
auction engines

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/13e3tdkKYcaNx6X34nd5BtK7amWy...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/13e3tdkKYcaNx6X34nd5BtK7amWytVRVQ/view)

Email: groglogic+hn2hire20208@gmail.com

decades of programming. solid computing system fundamentals. problem solving.
brainstorming. prototyping. communication. technical team lead. software
architect. SRE-ish. author of cheatsheet on Software Performance &
Scalability. tech research, due diligence and consulting for US State
Department. indie game engine creator since childhood. wrote & shipped a
zombie apocalypse simulation a decade ago -- which was much more fun than
coronavirus. in free time lately designing a sim to teach about democracy
collapse risks

------
no_wizard
Location: Sacramento, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: NodeJS, PHP, React, JavaScript (ES6+), TypeScript CSS, HTML5,
DOM, SASS/SCSS, REST, Symfony, SQL, MariaDB/MySQL, Postgres

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/scott-
vanderbeek/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scott-vanderbeek/)

Email: scott@theawesomescott.com

I'm a Full Stack Engineer (with strong emphasis on Frontend Engineering) with
a deep and experienced background maintaining & leading development on
applications that scale. I have worked on diverse projects from internal
design systems, creating real time applications to producing customized
bespoke applications for specific use cases for a variety of stakeholders at
organizations large and small. I am looking for full-time work. I have over 2
years of remote work experience prior to COVID-19 and over 5 years experience
as a software developer & engineer. I am always willing to learn new
technologies and am diligent about keeping up with industry trends & the
latest technologies & development techniques.

Latest project I worked on: [https://comvoy.com](https://comvoy.com) as a
Frontend Engineer

------
Fej
Location: NYC metro area/NJ/New Jersey/NY/New York (US)

Remote: Yes, physical presence would be preferred in the future once the
present crisis has passed, but not required

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: HTML5/CSS3/ES7 (JavaScript), Python, Java, C

Email: j at the domain immediately below

Résumé: [https://fej.io/resume](https://fej.io/resume)

A bit more info: [https://fej.io](https://fej.io)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nuclearfej](https://github.com/nuclearfej)

Recently graduated from the Stevens Institute of Technology in NJ, right next
to NYC - CS bachelor's degree with a minor in philosophy. Worked with Node.js,
Vue.js, and Postgres in the web ecosystem, plus a bit of PHP and React; I use
Python for everyday scripting and a heavier language (C++ or Java) for larger
tasks. I'm currently working with a professor on writing a mobile (responsive)
version of an existing web app and fixing legacy PHP code.

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.
I love to learn new things and branch out.

Serious recruiters also welcomed.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
pdipietro
Location: Philadelphia, PA, US

Remote: Yes, unless in Philadelphia

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Program/Product Management, UI/UX development, .NET
(C#/Xamarin), some web tech such as Rails many years ago, and always open to
becoming familiar with other tech, especially if you work on open-source

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-
dipietro/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-dipietro/) (please email for a
proper resume);

Email: paul dot dipietro at outlook dot com

About me: I just recently had my role eliminated (i.e. laid off) at Microsoft
after five years with the Xamarin team. I'd been with Xamarin since before
their acquisition, having joined in 2015. If you're familiar with the
platform, you've probably seen me around. I've contributed to the
Xamarin.Forms project in the past both via writing some code as well as PM
work, and have additionally worked on tooling and UI/UX inside Visual Studio,
written some documentation from time to time, amongst a number of other
things.

I'm looking for PM-oriented roles, potentially with an emphasis on design, but
am open-minded. Please reach out over email if you'd like to chat as I feel I
have a lot to offer having worked across various areas of software development
as a whole. As I've just relocated back to Philadelphia and have obligations
to stay here, I'm seeking remote opportunities at this time (with the
exception of local positions, of course), but have worked remote for the last
several years. Infrequent travel is of course acceptable in the future.

------
dvt
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Email: david.titarenco AT Google's email service

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

------
perryrjohnson7
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, fastai, TensorFlow, Keras, Turi Create), Data Visualization Libraries
(Matplotlib, Seaborn), Web App Frameworks (Flask), API’s, Google Cloud
Platform, AWS (EC2, RDS, S3), Heroku, Git, Bash, JavaScript, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, Geographic Information Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

===

Hey! I’m Perry, a data scientist and engineer who’s spent time in farm tech,
e-commerce, quantitative finance, and crypto. I have experience building data
pipelines, machine learning models, web applications and working with APIs,
working mostly in Python. I love leveraging data, machine learning and
software to solve meaningful problems. Please reach out if you’re working on
anything data related. Here are a few of my recently published projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
DennisArslan
DevOps Engineer with more than 10 years of professional experience with Linux
infrastructures.

    
    
      Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies:
      • Cloud Platforms (e.g. AWS, GCP, Azure, OpenStack)
      • Ansible and Puppet Certified Professional
      • Docker Containers and Kubernetes
      • Linux Infrastructures
      • Scripting in Python, PHP, Ruby, Javascript, Bash
      • Building CI/CD pipelines with Jenkins
      • Hashicorp Tools as Terraform, Consul, Serf, Packer, Vault
      • Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Grafana
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennisarslan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennisarslan)
/
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/i02okgink5fumx6/Dennis%20Arslan%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/i02okgink5fumx6/Dennis%20Arslan%20-%20DevOps%20Engineer.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hello@arslan.co.uk

------
weirdunicorn
Location: BC, Canada Remote: Yes (preferred) Willing to relocate: Yes
(potentially) Technologies: Node.js, Python, C/C++, AWS, Linux Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nate-double-u/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nate-
double-u/) / [https://hackabletype.com](https://hackabletype.com) Email:
Please contact via LinkedIn or Portfolio

I’m a bit of a misshapen unicorn, I’ve got an Interaction Design education,
with a background in software development and building embedded systems. I'm
currently furloughed due to the pandemic, but under normal circumstances I’ve
managed to work this background into work with Experiential Teams on physical
builds, digital products, web experiences, and server-side applications. I
also assist in the management of these experiences: scoping and planning for,
as well as being responsible for building, installing, and supporting
interactive installations, conference activations, retail experiences, and
other interactive elements that need to be built.

------
pabhare_saurabh
SEEKING WORK | PUNE, INDIA | REMOTE | Available Individually or With a Team.

India 8+ years of experience developing, publishing Web and Mobile Apps,
Containerising existing applications, performing cloud migrations to a cloud
provider of your choice from your current on-premise deployment.

Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web and Mobile Application Development and Deployment, Python,
SQL, NO SQL, Django, GraphQL, Docker, AWS, Azure, Javascript, React.js, React
Native, Kotlin, Swift, Manual and Automation Testing.

We are a team of kick-ass developers with a lot of experience between us in
building web applications, mobile applications. We're more than capable of
helping you set your IP if that's what you need.

We're available to work individually and together as a team as well. If you'd
like to take this forward, you can reach me, Saurabh at
pabhare.saurabh@gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/saurabhpabhare](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/saurabhpabhare)

Email: pabhare.saurabh@gmail.com

------
rifelpet
Location: USA (Central Time)

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Kubernetes, AWS, Terraform, GitLab CI, Golang, Python, Ansible,
Linux, Shell scripting

Email: pgrifel at gmail /
[https://github.com/rifelpet](https://github.com/rifelpet) /
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterrifel/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterrifel/)

I have 7 years of experience in DevOps / Platform / Site Reliability
Engineering. I'm a maintainer of Kops (a Kubernetes cluster management tool)
and have years of experience building and maintaining self-serve CI-based
solutions for Kubernetes clusters and cloud resource management with
Terraform. I've worked to significantly improve reliability of high volume
services (>15k req/sec) and their underlying infrastructure. I've helped
reduce outage frequency and impact while also reducing lead time on
infrastructure needs through automation and the aforementioned self-serve
solutions. I can facilitate engineering team growth by helping establish
infrastructure patterns for success.

------
mjgs
Location: Currently South East Asia (UTC+7)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, happy to relocate to same city as business or just
to a more convenient timezone. I am British/Irish.

Technologies:

\- Front-end: Javascript Revealing Module Pattern, JQuery, Bootstrap

\- Back-end: NodeJS, ExpressJS, MongoDB, Mongoose, PassportJS, Mocha, Async,
Joi, Webhooks, Message Queues, Nginx, Redis, Linux, Git, Bash

\- Cloud: Amazon Web Services, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun, Stripe,
Serverless

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith),
email me for my complete up to date CV

Email: markjgsmith@gmail.com

I'm a Senior Web Developer with 5 years experience building web based
applications, APIs, and integrating cloud services, and with an 8 year
background in building file data ingest pipelines for Fortune 500 companies in
the Media and Entertainment industry across the EMEA region. 5 years
experience working remotely. I'm looking for both full-time and/or contract
work, and currently available for hire.

Website: [https://markjgsmith.com](https://markjgsmith.com) \- social medias,
github, etc

------
ivylee
Location: Greater NY

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No.

I'm an experienced Python Developer, Data Scientist, Machine Learning
Engineer, winner of multiple hackathons and author of 4 patents in ML/AI/AR. I
have BS in Mathematics and MA in Statistics. I have shipped new features and
products powered by Big Data, Machine Learning and Deep Learning. I enjoy
building machine learning applications, from research and prototype to
production system. I am passionate about creating new workflows and
experiences that enhance everyday life.

Technologies:

DL/ML/CV/NLP: PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, caffe2, ONNX, Scikit-learn, OpenCV,
SpaCy, Gensim, FastText, NLTK

Mobile AI: Swift, CoreML, Metal API, Qualcomm Neural Processing SDK

Data science: Pandas, NumPy, SciPy, R, Jupyter Notebook, Colab, Spark, Hadoop,
Hive, Bokeh, Folium, Chart.js, ggplot2, Seaborn, Plotly, Dash, Shiny

Backend: Python, Django, Flask, Sanic, Celery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Scala, Java,
C++, gRPC, REST, RabbitMQ, Docker

Frontend: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Vue.js, React

Cloud: AWS, GCP

Web automation: Scrapy, Selenium

More: Alexa Skill, Airtable custom block, Zapier integration

Website: [https://ivylee.github.io](https://ivylee.github.io),
[https://studioxolo.com](https://studioxolo.com)

Resume:
[https://ivylee.github.io/resume.pdf](https://ivylee.github.io/resume.pdf)

Email: ivy@studioxolo.com

~~~
escapecharacter
FYI - [https://studioxolo.com/](https://studioxolo.com/) doesn’t load for me.

~~~
ivylee
[https://www.studioxolo.com](https://www.studioxolo.com) :)

------
mishftw

      Location: Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA
      Remote: YES (preferred during pandemic)
      Willing to relocate: YES - anywhere in US/Canada (open to others case by case)
      Technologies: Cloud (AWS/Azure/some GCP), Front-end (React/Vue), Backend (Node.js, Python, REST/GraphQL), C++ , IoT (M2M, MQTT), Robotics/ROS, Linux (preferred)
      Résumé/CV: request via email or https://linkedin.com/in/mish
      Email: mishftw -at- umich -dot- edu
    
    

Entrepreneurial hybrid engineer & recent grad (December 2019) with 4+ yrs of
hands on experience. Happy to work on product, strategy, architecture or full-
stack engineering. Not afraid to flex sales/ops muscles either. Growth
mindset, high EQ, laid back but get work done. Strong communicator who can
communicate to technical and non-technical stakeholders alike.

After college I was working on my own venture but pandemic resulted in a loss
of funding. Hoping to join a team where I can have an impact, learn + grow,
and add value to people + product. Available on contract (project basis) or
full-time.

------
noahth

      Location: Asheville, NC, US
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, Celery, MySQL/PostgreSQL, Bash, SaltStack, PHP, CSS/HTML
      Résumé/CV: https://www.nthall.com/static/resume.pdf
      Email: noah@nthall.com
    

I've been working for startups and small teams, distributed, for about a
decade. My experience over that time has ranged from managing a customer
support team, to data analysis and reporting, to planning and implementing
large-scale code changes in complex projects. Most recently I've been a solo
full-stack contractor for a number of years; I've started to miss getting to
collaborate more deeply with a team, and the types of growth, impact, and
achievements that are only possible when working as part of a larger group. I
strive to be humble, patient, and generous in work and elsewhere. I would be
most interested in hearing from co-ops, non-profits, B-corps or similarly
oriented organizations. If you're working on adtech or blockchains, I'm not
the right fit for you.

------
steve_zhao
Location: Toronto ON, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within Canada

Technologies: Python, Java, C/C++, JavaScript/TypeScript, React/Node.JS,
SQL/NoSQL, Full Stack Web Apps, Automation, Back-end Dev, Compiler testing and
optimization, Parallel/Multi-threaded Programming, CUDA Programming, Bash
Scripting, Mac/Linux/Windows

Resume: [https://bit.ly/33jqy7P](https://bit.ly/33jqy7P)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/steven-zhao-
bb0bb9197/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/steven-zhao-bb0bb9197/)

Email: bingru.zhao@mail.utoronto.ca

Soon-to-be CS specialist grad (at the end of August 2020) from University of
Toronto looking for software developer/engineer position, can be contract work
or permanent; Previous work experience involves fully automated testing and
benchmark suites for proprietary compilers and software, remote compilation
project on Android; I am very quick to adapt and learn, experienced with
Agile/Scrum framework, Test-Driven Development and Object-Oriented
Programming.

I am open to hear about any position that you see fit!

------
mierz00
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Open to it, but will happily work on site.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Front end: React, React Native, Vue.js. Backend: Node.js,
Django. DevOps: Docker, Ansible, Gitlab CI.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ENJd1hageQRUnGQrvyYsF3P01r6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ENJd1hageQRUnGQrvyYsF3P01r6UN1XD/view?usp=sharing)

Email: matt.diflorio@gmail.com

Hi, my name's Matt, I'm a software developer who has been working and studying
in France for the past few years, and I'll be moving back to Melbourne at the
end of September.

At the moment I'm working as a full-stack developer at the cloud computing
company Nuabee. As we're a small team, I've been fortunate enough to work on a
diverse range of projects. Although I tend to lean towards the front end side
of development, I've been able to work on everything from APIs to continuous
integration with DevOps tools.

As someone passionate about learning and improving my skills, I'm searching
for a company that will allow me to continue to grow, while also contributing
to their success.

------
MysticCetacean
Early career Computer Engineer looking for meaningful and beneficial work
alongside interesting people.

Undergrad academic and research experience in high performance computing,
wireless sensing, machine learning, biomedical engineering, astronautics.

Some interests include: Biomedical engineering, environmentalism, space
exploration & development, scientific computing, ML/AI --

Generally anything that helps the world, the people who live there, and/or our
understanding of it!

\---------------------------------------------------------

    
    
      Location: Maine, USA
    
      Remote: Willing
    
      Willing to relocate: Anywhere in the US
    
      Technologies: Python, C/C++, GN&C, robotics, ML/AI, data science, embedded programming, simulation, scientific computing, bioinformatics
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sPmkUrtj1DQ3bnY2TRvUG901_5c32_op/view?usp=sharing
    
      Email: fbhleblanc@gmail.com

------
blazar00
Location: Los Angeles, CA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, C#/.NET, Java, AngularJs, Typescript, NodeJS,
Docker, BASH, Git/SVN

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OYigcPvzyV-
Xi2FWh8kWL5J1pVZ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OYigcPvzyV-
Xi2FWh8kWL5J1pVZspxoi/view?usp=sharing)

Email: braxtonlazar@gmail.com

Hi HackerNews! I'm looking for interesting and challenging work with room for
mentorship and growth within the team. I'm currently working at a research
laboratory for the last year, doing data infrastructure and management for
machine learning models. I would like to stay on the data side of things as I
have grown interest in it and I am going to take Data Science Master Classes
from ASU this fall. But I also have experience in writing Frontend and Backend
APIs for Web Development using AngularJS and .NET. I also have experience in
Game Dev and VR.

I have about 1.5 years of experience total, and eager to learn new things!

I'm currently looking for only Full Time positions, no contracts. Email is my
prefered method of communication.

Thanks! Hope to hear from you soon.

------
saelamin
\----------------------------------------------------------

* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com), [https://buildlaunchapp.com](https://buildlaunchapp.com)

* _Limited Availability_

\----------------------------------------------------------

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

 _Limited Availability_

\----------------------------------------------------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

------
michalf6

        Location: Europe/Poland (GMT+1/+2)
        Remote: Yes (preferred)
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: C#, .NET, Javascript, AWS, DevOps, SQL, Rust, C, C++, PlayCanvas, ML (learning)
        Résumé/CV: https://mflak.eu/assets/resume-mf.pdf
        Email: michal@mflak.eu
        Website: https://mflak.eu
    

Hi! I'm a software engineer with over 4 years of professional experience. Most
of my career I worked in a sports betting auction startup, from its earliest
days to the product launch. Last year and a half I was leading the DevOps team
there. I'm comfortable being a generalist in a quickly growing company. Mostly
experienced in C#/.NET stack and AWS.

Looking to return to a development role. Open to new challenges, willing to
learn new things. You can find out more about me and my experience in my
resume. Feel free to email.

------
mgallowa

      Location: Edmonton, Alberta, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Javascript/Typescript (React/Redux, Node, Express), Python (Django/Flask), GraphQL/REST, MySQL/PostgresSQL/MongoDB/Redis, Docker, AWS LESS/SASS/CSS, git
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Vxw2vMtiwsl0G_wb3akjs6jFfE0jVTE9/view?usp=sharing
      Email: Mark.Galloway@ualberta.ca
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mgallowa/
      Github: https://github.com/MarkGalloway
      Timezone: UTC -6
      Desired Role: Senior Software Engineer

I have 6 years of experience developing high-traffic, full-stack web
applications. I've built everything from social media app backends to very
complex dashboards to mobile-first Progressive Web Apps to web-based, event-
driven games. I've also designed and deployed large, distributed, and scalable
cloud infrastructures. I've often had full ownership of these projects, with
junior developers underwing. I've planned milestones, set and met deadlines,
and empowered my colleagues to deliver their best. I strongly enjoy teaching
others and helping my teams work together to meet ambitious goals. I have a
solid grasp of software engineering fundamentals and system design. I believe
in clean and simple solutions. I prefer readable, consistent, and testable
code over clever code. I'm motivated to exceed requirements and have an end
result that is both performant and provides a superior user experience.

I'm looking to work for a company that has a strong culture around
communication, iteration, and collaboration. I want to solve hard problems,
learn new things, and be passionate about what I'm building. I prefer to take
ownership of large features and the responsibility that comes with it.

------
amival
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote (+5:30 GMT), India

Willing to relocate: Yes

Email: amit.yadav.iitr@gmail.com

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/am1tyadav/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/am1tyadav/)

Technologies:

I'm a Machine Learning Engineer with 3+ years of experience in ML and 8+ years
of experience in Software Development. Experienced in creating and managing
end to end ML pipelines. I'm also a Coursera guided project instructor:
[https://www.coursera.org/search?query=amit%20yadav%20rhyme&](https://www.coursera.org/search?query=amit%20yadav%20rhyme&)

I've used a variety of languages, frameworks and technologies over the years
including the following in last 2-3 years:

Machine Learning/ Data Science - TensorFlow, Keras, PyTorch, OpenCV, Azure Bot
Framework, DialogFlow, Rasa, CoreML/ TuriCreate Cloud/ DevOps/ MLOps - Google
AI Platform/ GCP, Amazon Sagemaker/ AWS, Metaflow, Docker, Kubernetes Web -
Flask, Streamlit, HTML, node.js Databases - SQL, Mongo DB Languages - Python,
JavaScript, Java

------
unemphysbro
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, West Coast

Technologies: Python, C++, Bash, PyTorch, scikit-learn, AWS, Javascript,
React, SQL, Media rendering (FFMPEG povray, blender)

Résumé/CV:

\- Website: mshankla.com

\- LinkedIn: [https://bit.ly/2UYJbbf](https://bit.ly/2UYJbbf)

\- Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: mshankla@gmail.com

I am a software engineer/data scientist with 5 years experience during my PhD
developing software for physical and statistical models for HPC deployment. My
work has resulted in 7 publications including 2 first author in Nature
journals, and instrumental in acquiring $350,000 of CPU/GPU hours and funding
>$5 million. I am looking for a cutting-edge, data heavy software or data
science role within a fast moving cross-functional team.

During my PhD I developed a method to increase DNA sequencing throughput more
than an order-magnitude:

[https://phys.org/news/2019-08-embrace-imperfection-
biomolecu...](https://phys.org/news/2019-08-embrace-imperfection-
biomolecule.html)

I'm also well versed in ML/AI, take a look at some of my fun side-projects.

------
hackabletype
Location: BC, Canada

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes (potentially)

Technologies: Node.js, Python, C/C++, AWS, Linux, etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nate-
double-u](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nate-double-u) /
[https://hackabletype.com](https://hackabletype.com)

Email: Please contact me via LinkedIn or my portfolio

I’m a bit of a misshapen unicorn, I’ve got an Interaction Design education
with a background in back-end software development and building embedded
systems.

I'm currently furloughed due to the pandemic, but under normal circumstances
I’ve managed to shape this background into working with Experiential Teams on
physical builds, digital products, web experiences, and server-side
applications. I also assist in the management of these experiences: scoping
and planning for, as well as being responsible for building, installing, and
supporting these interactive installations, conference activations, retail
experiences, and any other interactive elements that need to be built.

------
speeder

      Location: Brazil
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes (currently attempting to get Spanish citizenship due to being of spanish-descent)
    
      Technologies: Lua, C, C++, PHP, Hugo, Allegro, Obj-C, Java, Music composition software, 3D software, design software, a lot of random stuff, always willing to learn more.
    
      Résumé/CV: www.coderofworlds.com
    
      Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com
    

I have a game design degree, and made in the past an arcade game (cabinet
carpentry and all), board game, ERP software, OCR software, a bunch of stuff
using OpenCV, iOS and Android games and apps, websites, game mods, simulations
and a lot of other things. Currently I am working as CMO and want to get back
to inventing things, can be hardware even instead of software, as long I am
creating things I am happy.

Also I am looking for opportunities that will let me earn enough resources to
support a multiple children household, I don't have any kids yet but married
recently, and both me and my wife want multiple kids.

------
howard941
Firmware Engineer

Location: Sarasota

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Very unlikely

Technologies: Sensors; Communications; Drone/UAV/robotics: New product
development; Sustainment; Embedded/firmware/bare metal, FreeRTOS, NuttX;
*nix/RF/crypto; Kinetis KE Cortex M0+ & M4, Nordic Semi's M4 SOC, ST's M4
ARMs, Espressif's ESP8266, Microchip dsPIC; realtime; IAR, gcc via MCUXpresso
& Kinetis Dev and TrueStudio & unix like systems; MPLAB-X IDE; Embedded
FreeBSD; Embedded Linux on for ex. Raspberry Pi / Broadcom BCM2837; PX4 drone
NuttX on STM32F4; gdb; clang; UML; debugging development prototype hardware;
embedded HTTP server; grid support power generation systems; TCP and UDP over
IP; Ethernet; power line communications; RS-485; RV-C CANBUS; Bluetooth LE;
LoRA; Battery powered devices; storage scopes; visual studio; Java w/Android
Studio; GNSS; NEMA cybersecurity and IoT council member. Licensed attorney &
pilot (ASEL/IA); amateur radio extra class

Resume: Please request by email

Email: hginfla@gmail.com

------
KhoomeiK
Location: San Francisco Bay Area / San Jose / Cupertino

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Open to it

Technologies: Flask, Express, React, React Native, PostgreSQL, SQLite,
PyTorch, TensorFlow, Keras, Sci-kit Learn, NumPy, Pandas, Python, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.rpandey.tech](http://resume.rpandey.tech)

Email: rohan [dot] pandey [at] gmail [dot] com

Website: [https://rpandey.tech](https://rpandey.tech)

GitHub: [http://github.rpandey.tech](http://github.rpandey.tech)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.rpandey.tech](http://linkedin.rpandey.tech)

I've _won 10 hackathons_ with my Fullstack expertise, am publishing an
undergrad _ML research paper_ , and am currently working on DL for NLP in my
internships. My areas of research interest include Deep Learning, Natural
Language Processing, Neurotechnology, and Bioinformatics but I also just love
building impactful products! Open to internships, part-time, and some full-
time positions.

------
arthur-st
Location: Riga, Latvia. I'm flexible about timezones for remote work.

Remote: Yes, preferred. I have prior remote/asynchronous work experience.

Willing to relocate: Yes, after the pandemic situation calms down a bit - to
any major European city, or AUS/NZ/CAN.

Technologies: SQL, NoSQL, fluent in both R and Python, can do decent amount of
infrastructure/devops work (data-oriented) over AWS, GCP, or in-house metal.
Some choice technology bits: pandas, data.table, dbt, tidyverse, Shiny, Dash,
Tableau, KNIME, H2O, scikit-learn, LightGBM, caret, TensorFlow, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Docker, Jupyter, PyCharm.

Résumé/CV: Details over email, in brief - end-to-end, hands-on data science
lead with FinTech background. I specialise in real time application of
predictive machine learning/artificial intelligence models, and I am decently
well versed in data engineering and business intelligence.

Emai: arthur_st {at] fastmail /dot) com

Looking for opportunities in data science, machine learning/artificial
intelligence, and possibly data engineering, if the fit is right.

------
irae

      Location: São Paulo/Brazil
      Remote: yes (only) 8h EST overlap, 5h PST overlap, 3h UTC overlap
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Javascript (17+years), React (6+y), Nodejs (8+y), RethinkDB, AWS, microservices
      Résumé/CV: I've been a Front-end Enginner for most of my career. In the last 7 years I shifted a bit towards full-stack and more of a technical leadership role and software architecture. I was working at Yahoo as one of the few to spearhead the migration to React, when I've been in two crucial migrations from YUI to single page applications with modern techlogy. I since left to work at a small startup, where I currently still work, but I am ready to take the next challenge. I am working remotely for almost 4 years, and I can help small teams build that culture in companies willing to make the shift.
      Email: irae@irae.pro.br / https://www.linkedin.com/in/iraee/ / https://github.com/irae

------
veramendes
Location: San Francisco, CA, US Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Python, SQL, Flask, Heroku, AWS S3, AWS EC2, pandas, NumPy,
Plotly, Matplotlib, Scikit-learn, Keras, OpenCV, SpaCy, Git, Agile. Résumé/CV:
available on request Email: veramendes10@gmail.com Portfolio:
[http://veramendes.github.io/](http://veramendes.github.io/)

m a junior data scientist currently working as a Section Lead at Lambda School
supporting the learning and professional growth of other Lambda students while
deepening my skills in Data Science. Proficient in Python and SQL, my
strongest skills are Data analysis, Data wrangling & implementing predictive
models using Data Science libraries. I'm highly adaptable, a big proponent of
adaptation, dedication, self-motivation, coordination, hard work and
flexibility. I'm interested in utilizing Data to implement business solutions,
and I am ready to embrace a new challenge.

------
hcoura

      Location: Belo Horizonte, Brazil
      Remote: Yes (3 yrs exp working remove)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Javascript, Ruby, React, Vue, AWS, GCP, Postgres, Elasticsearch, BigQuery
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/henrique-coura/
      Email: coura dot henrique at gmail dot com
    
    

I consider myself a generalist with an ease to learn new things and
technologies, very self motivated and disciplined. I have 4 years of a very
broad experience: backend (rails/django); frontend(React/Vue); scraping;
internal integrations; data warehouse/BI; project management. Of these, 3
years were working remotely.

I am looking mainly for a Backend position for a product in a challenging and
interesting field at a small company 20-80 ppl that is remote friendly
(ideally remote first). I am completely agnostic to the tech stack and will
easily adapt to it.

I currently reside in Brazil which have a good timezone overlap both with
Europe and US.

------
greghines
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes (Exclusively)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AWS, Go, Python, PHP, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, REST, Linux, etc.

Résumé/CV:

\- [https://greghines.com/resume/](https://greghines.com/resume/)

\-
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/greghines/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/greghines/)

Email: work@greghines.com

I'm looking for a role as a software development manager. My background
includes building web apps and high-traffic websites as a full-stack dev, so a
SaaS company would probably be the best fit. Because of my time spent as an
SRE, I have a strong focus in making sure systems are reliable and
maintainable, to minimize the time spent putting out fires.

I like solving people's problems, which sometimes means asking "why" to figure
out the real problem instead of just fixing symptoms. I'm good at iteratively
developing processes, so I would bring a lot to the table in a company that
needs help bringing order to chaos.

------
IrisChase
Location: Florida, USA; but looking to move.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Modern C++, Linux, general development.

Résumé/CV: It's not much to look at if you've seen my github.

Email: "iris" atatatatatatata "enesda" D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-DOT-commmmmmm (Scrape
that, bots...)

I've spent the last few years developing a declarative GUI programming
language called "IVD"
([https://github.com/IrisChase/IVD](https://github.com/IrisChase/IVD)) on my
own. Initially developed for an earlier project, IVD kind of overshadowed it.

A project that spun out of IVD's development called "Reprodyne", is a system
for recording manual testing sessions for automatic regression testing
([https://github.com/IrisChase/Reprodyne](https://github.com/IrisChase/Reprodyne)).
The system is basically alpha, but it has already made the development of IVD
much much smoother/faster.

------
rc-1140
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes, depending on timezone

Willing to relocate: Currently only within the United States or Canada

Technologies: C# & parts of .NET Stack (ASP.NET, WPF), Python, Selenium, a bit
of: TypeScript, React, Angular

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/13wbAsnLoyM1QCmLHye1SqBZM6ak...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/13wbAsnLoyM1QCmLHye1SqBZM6akikijZ/view?usp=sharing)

Contact: jmarkman446@gmail.com

===

I'm a self-taught junior software developer looking for a stimulating new
role. I love writing software that has a positive impact on people, especially
if it means that the target audience is relieved of a boring and burdensome
low-energy task. I'm interested in web and desktop development, but I would be
open to another SDET role if the circumstances were right.

I have about 3 years of experience writing software, mostly in the .NET
ecosystem, but I love using Python. I'm currently learning about TypeScript
and I'm still interested in Golang.

------
stan_knezevic
Location: Las Vegas, Nevada, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET Webforms/MVC5, Javascript, HTML/CSS, JQuery

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/118TUVI4YDpA69gQ-A0y86J_o...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/118TUVI4YDpA69gQ-A0y86J_o1SEUyyqAYJjIWlpRxeo/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: stan.knezevic@gmail.com

I recently graduated in May, and am currently working at the place I interned
at during my undergrad. I have experience in web-development using Microsoft
ASP.NET, and have dabbled with the MERN stack on the side and for my capstone
project for university. As I'm still so new to the field, I have yet to find
any one thing to specialize in, so I pick things up as I go along. I've
learned a bit of Rust by making a Chip-8 emulator, and now I'm learning a bit
about Swift and SwiftUI by making a pooled-tip calculator. If you are looking
for an ambitious new grad, please do not hesitate to contact me!

------
creative_tech
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Front end (React, Vue Backbone, jQuery, HTML5, CSS3/SCSS),
Python (Django, Flask), UX Design, Physical Computing, Unity, and more

Résumé/CV: [https://joshpeterson.art/Peterson-Josh-
Resume-2020.pdf](https://joshpeterson.art/Peterson-Josh-Resume-2020.pdf)

Email: joshkpete@gmail.com

Website: [https://joshpeterson.art](https://joshpeterson.art)

I'm an interdisciplinary developer / creative technologist with a focus on
front end web. 5+ years experience. Often I'm in hybrid roles that incorporate
both development and UX design. A background in art, I've worked on physical
interactive installations. Most often I'm building web apps, which I can do
with React or Vue. I have experience leading small teams.

Feel free to email, even if it's just for networking.

------
AngeliqueB
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, Inkscape, GIMP, Scribus, Visual Studio Code, Git, HTML,
CSS, static websites

Email: hi@angeliqueboudeau.org

Résumé/CV: [https://angeliqueboudeau.org](https://angeliqueboudeau.org)

I'm a multidisciplinary graphic designer who treats sustainability as a core
principle of my creation process.

\- I work for businesses that are concerned about their impact on climate
change.

\- I aim to understand the needs and challenges of each business and devise a
solution that meets their goals in an eco-friendly way.

\---

Skills:

\- Eco-conscious static website design e.g. responsive mobile/desktop designs
that are lightweight and fast

\- Green branding e.g. logo design, branded social media banners, posters,
booklets

\- Sustainable print design e.g. posters, booklets & business cards, that have
optimized material & ink usage

\- Eco-friendly custom illustrations e.g. digital/vector/bitmap artwork, print
illustrations

\- I provide design solutions that reduce energy and resource usage, such as
low footprint website designs and print designs that minimise ink usage.

------
enouri
Location: France, Paris

Remote: Yes until relocation

Willing to relocate: Yes (only to Canada), Finished the express entry proces

Technologies: I build products that scale, mainly web, mobile, cloud and
machine learning, check my online résumé for more details.

Résumé/CV: [https://e-nouri.com](https://e-nouri.com)

email: nouri (at) man-labs (dot) com

I18N: FR, EN, AR and not so bad in ZH (HSK4)

Experience: 8 years as a software engineer / senior / solution architect.
Since 2 years, I am a founder

Hello HN, my name is Nouri and I love building digital products, I have helped
my clients successfully launch projects of different stages. I am a jack of
all trades, when I was an employee my last position was a technical director,
I had my own code contribution, I am a certified AWS solution architect. Since
2 years I started my own startup, currently launching Soirées
[https://soire.es](https://soire.es) in Paris.

I am in the process of relocating to Canada, I can give more info if needed.

------
MariaRosario
I'm Rosario, a backend JS dev by profession, with a good amount of frontend
experience. Aside from work, I'm an avid Racket (a wonderful dialect of Lisp)
hobbyist, and dabble quite a bit in C.

I can't get enough when it comes to web security, ask me about it! Or don't,
because if you do I'll never stop talking.

Anyway, here's my info:

    
    
      Location: Mexico
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, Node, React, Mongodb, SQL, MySql, Postgres, Express, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://fatimaavilesfa.github.io/
      Email: fatimaaviles1612@gmail.com
    

I really appreciate elegance and beauty in code, and try to apply those
virtues to my own work as much as possible. When I look at my work from the
past, it's clear I haven't always succeeded in that effort, but I like to
believe I learn from my mistakes.

If I sound like the kind of person you'd want at your company, don't hesitate
to reach out!

------
PeterZhizhin

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: No (prefer in-person work)
      Willing to relocate: Yes, English-speaking countries are in preference
      Technologies: Natural Language Processing (including state-of-the-art models like BERT), Machine Learning, Statistics, Python, C++, PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, Scikit-learn, SpaCy, Gensim, FastText, NLTK
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/PeterZhizhin/resume/releases/download/latest/zhizhin_petr_resume.pdf
      Email: piter.zh@gmail.com
    

I have recently graduated from a machine-learning oriented program in my
university. Looking for a Data Scientist/Data Analyst/Machine Learning
position. I am interested in NLP-related positions, Recommendation Systems,
Computer Vision. I had 3 internships at Google, and thought I would work
there. Due to COVID, things slowed down a bit in a lot of places so I am
looking for work right now :)

------
EugeneOZ
_Location:_ Barcelona, Spain

 _Remote:_ yes, preferably

 _Willing to relocate:_ with visa sponsorship only, but remote work is much
better (I work 100% remotely 7+ years).

 _Technologies:_ Rust, TypeScript, JavaScript, PHP, Angular (expert), React
(in hobby projects), Ionic, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, GAE, AWS: EC2, S3,
Cloudfront, Pipeline, CodeCommit, RDS.

 _Resume /CV:_
[https://e-oz.github.io/bio/resume.pdf](https://e-oz.github.io/bio/resume.pdf)

 _Links_ :

[https://e-oz.github.io/bio/](https://e-oz.github.io/bio/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/newmanoz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/newmanoz/)

[https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/~01d95397aacaef6e88/](https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/~01d95397aacaef6e88/)

 _Email:_ normandiggs@gmail.com

------
PowerBar
Location: BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Potentially within Canada

Technologies: Security, Networking, Linux, Puppet, Compute Farms

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/18GMtzCjUmSszRDb2ZUpJSlHhHMq...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/18GMtzCjUmSszRDb2ZUpJSlHhHMqbm95R/view?usp=sharing)

Email: darwinsurvivor@gmail.com

After receiving my degree in network security from BCIT, I started
specializing is full configuration automation of hundreds of Linux servers and
workstations. I've deployed multiple compute farm technologies, most notably
Son of GridEngine focusing on resource estimation and job throughput (<10%
idle resources until job queue is empty). I've built 2 IT departments from the
ground up, been instrumental in organizing and executing 4 office moves and
designed and overseen the buildout of 3 server rooms including power and A/C
estimations.

------
jp1016

      Location: India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Serverless,Angular,React JS,Node JS,Typescript,Python,Flask,Express JS,MongoDB,Firebase,AWS,Docker,Neo4J
      Résumé/CV: contact me at emast007 [at] gmail.com
      Email: emast007 [at] gmail.com
    

Im a full stack developer with 4+ Years of experience, I manage all aspects of
development from concept to requirements definition, design, development,
deployment, launch, maintenance and support. I enjoy working closely with team
members to produce high-quality deliverables.

Personal Website: [https://jithin.ninja/](https://jithin.ninja/) Portfolio :
[https://jithin.ninja/portfolio](https://jithin.ninja/portfolio) Github:
[https://github.com/JP1016](https://github.com/JP1016)

------
MrStonedOne
Location: Seattle, WA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

-

Technologies: Strong knowledge: php/html/mariadb/git Working knowledge:
C#/C/C++/arduino/docker/sql Previous usage: batch/bash/ps. I am also skilled
at systems administration on both linux and windows, and have a solid grasp of
network engineering

Portfolio/Linkedin/email: [https://kyle.software](https://kyle.software)
(kyle@) - Contact me on linkedin or my email for a pdf resume.

Open-Source Developer and Technical Operations lead for github's most active
open source video game project (/tg/Station 13, based off of Space Station 13)
Looking for SRE/DevOps related roles as well as general SDE roles. Remote/WFH
preferred (The pandemic has exposed the human and environmental impact of
commuting, so I'll always prefer not contributing to that when better options
exist). Open to part time or short term work as well.

------
demarche

      Location: New York, NY
      Remote: Yes (or on location)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies:
        Frontend: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, SASS, Svelte, WebGL, WebRTC
        Backend:  Node.js, Redis, Cassandra, MongoDB, Nginx
        Infra: Kubernetes, Docker, AWS, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SioKHtJzm7-1gTiKHxapZdP6fEjBDdbv/view
      Email: jaygoss@gmail.com
      Notes: Full-stack engineer with 10 years experience building large scale web and native applications. Expertise includes: React / React Native, complex interactive UI/UX, live video, voice, and chat, NoSQL data architecture, microservice architecture, and containerized development.

------
debunn
DevOps / Infrastructure Engineer / Cloud Architect / Systems Engineer /
Application Developer

Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada (UTC-4)

Remote: Yes (also experienced with working remotely)

Willing to Relocate: Possibly (after COVID, but would prefer remaining in
Toronto)

Technologies: Windows, Linux, AWS, Docker, BASH, Ruby, Elasticsearch, Nginx,
CI/CD, many others...

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.davebunn.com/resume.pdf](https://www.davebunn.com/resume.pdf) or
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/debunn](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/debunn)

Email: debunn (at) yahoo (dot) com

I'm a veteran technology professional (20+ years), with experience in a
variety of application development, systems administration and DevOps roles.
I'm a quick study, an excellent problem solver, a great team player, and can
help you plan and resolve your technical roadblocks.

------
hn202008

      Location: San Jose, CA, USA
      Remote:   Yes
      Relocate: No
      Tech:     C#, SQL, JavaScript
      Email:    hn202008@gmail.com
    

I'm primarily a back end developer, but comfortable enough with the front end
to make sure a web site works with back end code. I have other tools in my
belt, but the tech listed is what I'm looking for at this time.

As for what I bring to the table? I pay off tech debt, so I'm probably not the
right person for a startup. Breaking down a monolith to a collection of
services and stored procedures with rational inheritance/composition as
needed, along with documentation and mentoring.

I also research and, where needed, recommend and implement OSS/COTS to get the
problems solved. Time is money, and sometimes something not built here is
what's needed to get product shipped.

I'm available for contract or direct hire, but due to COVID-19, I'm not going
onsite anytime soon.

------
tj0

      Location: Vancouver, WA
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, Python, Ruby, JS (Angular, Vue, React, jQuery, Vanilla), SQL, Linux, FreeBSD
      Résumé/CV: https://www.thomasjost.com/cv/
      Email: tjost@protonmail.com
    

I enjoy learning new technologies and working on inspiring projects. In
addition, I prefer to work throughout the full stack as my background has
required full understanding from UI through to the full backend
infrastructure. The majority of my experience has been in the startup space,
and I'd prefer to move back into that type of environment over working for
another medium/large corporation.

I'm also very passionate about security and am studying to pursue the OSCP
later this year, so any roles in secure development or appsec will catch my
eye over full stack roles, though I'm open to most opportunities.

------
mud_dauber
Location: Austin Remote: if needed Willing to relocate: Ask again in 6 months.
Technologies: Semiconductors, Ruby/Rails, Python/etc, Bash, more. Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1p8ShzA2_5TqqevHwOGtPgiar...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1p8ShzA2_5TqqevHwOGtPgiarAzqnJb6YkOXRuIPx-
dQ/edit?usp=sharing) Email: bjpcjp at gmail dot com

I'm wrapping up a long sabbatical and am hunting for interesting projects. To
be clear, my skillset is a mashup of product, accounts/sales, operations, and
coding. I'm competent around memory & CPU architectures - to a point.

So... not your typical hire. I'm one of those people you plug into an org's
gaps between the silos. The ideal situation is being the "red team" when you
need somebody to peck your operations until it hurts. :-)

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, Figma, jQuery, User
Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development, Developer Tools, Agile
Methodology, Node.js, Express.js, WordPress, and more.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skill set and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work or full-time employment.

------
ohyash
Location: Mumbai, India Remote: Yes (while the pandemic lasts) Willing to
relocate: Yes Technologies: .Net, Azure cloud stack (cosmosDB, sorage, service
bus, Azure functions, webjobs, etc), Javascript, AngularJS, Shell, MOCK,
Karma/Jasmine Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1abLv6931lsDzHP8IonbZfB7VKgk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1abLv6931lsDzHP8IonbZfB7VKgk6qgkv/view?usp=sharing)
Email: yashyadav.710@outlook.com Portfolio: OhYash.github.io

Completed my CS graduation last year, I have been working as a junior
developer at MAQ Software for a Big 5 IT client(FAMGA), so I have some
experience working on cloud native backed for a large scale web app with the
technologies mentioned above. I'm open to smaller or medium sized work places
with good unity and healthy work culture.

------
michallech

      Location:            Poland
      Remote:              Yes (EST/PST timezones OK)
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies:
        * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * AngularJS, MERN (MongoDB, Express.JS, React+Redux, Node.js), React Native, Vue.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK
        * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      Résumé/CV:           https://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf
      Email:               michal [AT] michallech.info
      Website:             https://michallech.info
    

I am Full Stack Developer and Software Architect with 12 years of commercial
experience (esp. FinTech, Healthcare) in prototyping, MVP, backend and
frontend development as well as maintenance and DevOps. Great communication
skills, Startup experience, team leadership, passionate about programming,
self starter.

------
jbarham
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Go

Résumé/CV: [https://www.wombatsoftware.com/john-barham-
resume.html](https://www.wombatsoftware.com/john-barham-resume.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jbarham/](https://github.com/jbarham/)

Email: john@wombatsoftware.com

My expertise is Django web app development and high performance distributed
systems in Python and/or Go. I've also done embedded and desktop app
development.

I created and operate SlickDNS
([https://www.slickdns.com/](https://www.slickdns.com/)), a DNS hosting
service, and co-founded and developed the website for YouPatch
([https://www.youpatch.com/](https://www.youpatch.com/)), the world's most
popular pixel quilt pattern generation service.

------
justinram11
Location: Kaohsiung, Taiwan (USA Citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not soon*

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript (React/Redux), Flutter, CloudFormation,
AWS, Serverless, Docker, TeamCity, DevOps, Jupyter Notebooks

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-
ramsey-a8a5665a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-ramsey-a8a5665a/)

Email: ramse139 [at] umn [dot] edu

\--

Top 2% of TripleByte Test

Experienced remote software developer (4 years remote, 6 years total)
primarily working in the backend / AWS / analytics space, but have also hacked
away at a few front-end projects in React and Flutter.

I consider myself more of a generalist that's able to come up to speed quickly
with a new project / technology and hit the ground running.

Open to all opportunities: Full-Time, Part-Time and Freelance/Consulting
opportunities

* Currently waiting for my wife's USA immigration application to be approved before moving back to the USA (est 12-18 months)

------
purecoolnesss
Location: Bishkek, Kyrgyz Republic (from Melbourne, AU) Remote: Yes Willing to
relocate: Yes, (Australian Citizen) Technologies: Power BI, SQL, Python
(Pandas, ML libraries), R, Azure Data Factory. Data Processing and Analysis

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/arietd/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/arietd/)
email me for a full CV

Email: ariet.dzhumashev@gmail.com

I am a data analyst/ BI consultant with 1 year experience in a Microsoft
partnered consulting company (SQL server/Azure/Power BI). Worked on processing
and visualising metrics for businesses. Worked client-site for multiple
projects, working with clients or other team members is a plus. Projects
involved lots of data cleaning, data quality issues and finding insights.
Forecasting and Machine learning would be a plus but not essential.

------
PenguinCoder
Location: Midwest, USA

Remote: Yes, Only considering fully REMOTE roles

Willing to relocate: Out of USA only

Technologies: Non-developer

Résumé/CV:
[https://penguincoder.com/resume.pdf](https://penguincoder.com/resume.pdf)

Email: jobs (at) [my HN username].com

I am an information security professional (~7yrs exp) focusing on blue
team/defense network security, and digital forensics. I have experience with
Linux systems administration, network security, IDS/IPS, PCAP analysis, and
incident response for cyber security roles. Please review my resume for
additional details.

I am not a true software developer. I can pick up the basics of a programming
language and write functioning programs. I can code in Python, Golang, C/C++,
and script in bash. I don't have formal training or experience in developing
algorithms, complex data structures or true 'software development'. I can
share code samples if needed.

------
tennismath
Location: in transition to London

Remote: Yes, only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python(numba, pandas, numpy, scipy, matplotlib, tensorflow,
seaborn), SQL, MongoDB, Matlab, Bash scripting, Google Cloud, Excel, Computer
Vision, Mathematical Modelling, Machine Learning, Signal processing, Medical
Imaging

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adrian-
butnar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adrian-butnar/) (full resume available
upon request)

Email: butnar.adrian@gmail.com

I am a data scientist and software developer with a passion for mathematical
modelling and sciences(natural and social sciences). I have experience in
competitive mathematics & physics and a degree in computer science. I will be
starting a postgraduate degree this autumn at Imperial College London. I am
looking for part-time/contract/flexible work.

------
desijays
Location: Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, AWS, Django, Postgres, Redis, Docker, Haskell, Rust, C#.

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1z0i1GhUyQFk0jl2Xyp-
Due1RJrB...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1z0i1GhUyQFk0jl2Xyp-
Due1RJrBW_Txu/view?usp=sharing),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ajjaic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ajjaic/),
[https://github.com/ajjaic](https://github.com/ajjaic)

Email: Please refer to me email in my resume

Backend software engineer with close to 5 years of experience. A lot of self
taught knowledge but also have a Bachelors and Masters in IT. I have also
worked on a few game demos. So I am familiar with Unity and Godot up to a
point. Gameplay videos available and source available on my resume if you
would like to take a look. Spent the last 2 years working on combining gaming
and education. Not talking about educational apps. That has been tried and
done a ton of times.

I was more interested in exploring ways to make educational games look like
fortnite or call of duty. Not a recipe app. (Not that there is anything wrong
with a recipe app). My goal was to deceive players into learning while they
think they were having fun, while playing a game like fortnite.

Want to know how serious I was? Serious enough to quit my high paying and
spend 6 months teaching math and computer science to high school students just
to figure out how kids learn and what motivates them to do so. What makes them
tick? I wanted to see if I could incorporate that knowledge into the games I
was making.

At the moment, looking for a problem or opportunity where I can immerse myself
completely. Something that can challenge me for at least the next decade.

------
shadowoflight

      Location: Albuquerque, NM
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, C/C++, Java, Docker, Ansible, *nix CLI
      Résumé/CV: https://resume.creddle.io/resume/7qiinizna78
      Email: bskesselring@gmail.com
    

I am currently interning with a national laboratory and am likely to get an
offer there upon graduation, but also thought I should put my name out there
on HN, because there are some awesome employers here. I will be graduating in
a few months here with a BS in Computer Science, and I worked as a web
developer for over three years when I was younger. My current internship has
given me experience in the Python, Java, and C/C++ languages, while allowing
me to work with Docker, Ansible, Gitlab (w/ CI/CD), and other technologies,
and I'm always willing to learn the stack necessary for a job.

------
RamiroP
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina. (Mostly)

Remote: Preferred, but open to on-site positions.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (ES7+), React, Redux, NextJS, Webpack,
NodeJS, Express.js, MySQL (MariaDB), MongoDB, Mocha, Chai, Jest, Cypress,
Docker, Gitlab, GitlabCI, AWS, Now.

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-
pinol/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-pinol/)

Email: ramiropinoldev (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm a Full-stack developer with more than 3 years of experience in Frontend,
Backend and some DevOps. I love to learn and build things from scratch. I'm
passionate about machine learning and been dedicating my free time learning
about it. A web-dev position in a company on this field will be a big plus for
me.

------
albertomm
Location: Porto, Portugal (GMT+1)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends.

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript (ES6/ES7), Node, Express, MongoDB,
MySQL, Flask, Redis, Celery, BeautifulSoup, Scrapy

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/albertommoura/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/albertommoura/)

Portfolio: [https://github.com/mmnemonic](https://github.com/mmnemonic)

Email: albertommoura@gmail.com

Availability (Starting July 2020): 40 hours/week

My expertise lies in automated web scraping of difficult to obtain data,
websites with bare bones structures and complex to parse, large scale
websites, including those using 'scraping protection' services and sites that
simply put - are hard for most to scrape. I use a variety of methods for
getting the data and aim to obtain the data as quickly, accurately and
efficiently as possible.

------
mahesh_sundaram
* Location: Hawaii, can work Pacific time

* Remote: Yes

* Relocate: No

* Technologies/Experience: Typescript Javascript Node React Redux React Hooks/Context CSS SASS Go/Golang Mocha Jasmine Enzyme Jest Cypress Redis Mongo Dynamo Postgres Linux Ubuntu bash git EHR and API integrations Scheme

* CV: [https://omkara.dev/mahesh-sundaram-cv.pdf](https://omkara.dev/mahesh-sundaram-cv.pdf)

* Email: mahesh at omkara dev

\---

I've worked remotely as a software developer for 5 years. I have experience
across the stack but lean a little more on the frontend side. I am a strong
advocate for Typescript and functional programming. I also value educating
others on the team, such as [1].

[1]
[https://github.com/maheshsundaram/articles/blob/master/mappe...](https://github.com/maheshsundaram/articles/blob/master/mapped-
types-medley.md)

------
astangl
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to occasional travel

Technologies: Scala, Java, JavaScript, Akka, Spark, machine learning, AWS, S3,
SWF, EC2, Docker, Kubernetes, React, Jenkins, Kafka, PostgreSQL, Clojure, C++,
DevOps, microservices

Résumé/CV: [https://alex-stangl-resume.netlify.com](https://alex-stangl-
resume.netlify.com)

Email: alex.stangl@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl)

GitHub: [https://github.com/astangl](https://github.com/astangl)

I'm a senior software engineer, experienced in a variety of languages and
technology stacks. I'm looking for interesting and rewarding work, especially
using Scala. I have experience in developing web applications using various UI
stacks, but prefer backend development. I have experience as team lead,
technical lead, and mentor. I am also a big proponent of automation, striving
to make life easier for both developers and end-users.

Coworkers and friends look to me for programming advice and assistance in
solving complex problems. I relish challenging projects. I strive to write
exceptionally clean code, along with suites of thorough unit and integration
tests. I am pragmatic, and bear performance in mind, however. Multiple times
I've profiled and analyzed code and design, and identified opportunities to
speed up and/or reduce footprint by a factor of 1000x or more.

I enjoy working on interesting and challenging problems, especially science-
related ones, and on systems that impact large numbers of people. Contributing
to open source projects would be a huge plus. I have experience working
remotely, and with my background and abilities, I will be an asset to your
team.

------
yalooze
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes or in office is fine too

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, SQL, Google Cloud, AWS, Data Analysis, UX, Product
Management, System Architecture

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaredlt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaredlt/)

Email: jaredlt01@gmail.com

Ideally looking for contract, or even part-time work.

10 years experience designing software products. Open to any opportunities to
help design and build software (tech lead, product management, system
architecture, data analysis, ruby development).

\- [https://www.littlefutures.org](https://www.littlefutures.org) (solo
technical co-founder)

\- [https://www.musictaco.co.uk](https://www.musictaco.co.uk)

\-
[https://github.com/jaredlt/add_to_calendar](https://github.com/jaredlt/add_to_calendar)

------
tainangao
Location: New York, NY

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes, Greater New York Area

Technologies:

\- Python: Scikit-Learn, Scrapy, Matplotlib, Panda, Numpy, Folium

\- MySQL/PostgreSQL: advanced query, data modeling

\- Power BI, Tableau, Excel

Résumé/CV:[https://github.com/tainangao](https://github.com/tainangao),
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UJcARkOO-
Fp2jr9z-alNNZhqKsp...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UJcARkOO-
Fp2jr9z-alNNZhqKspMIkhG/view?usp=sharing)

Email: JYHuang.49@gmail.com

I'm interested in junior level role that can take advantage of my experience
in Python, SQL, and/or Business Intelligence. Having worked in the higher
education industry and the eCommerce industry, I bring with me a strong
marketing sense, and a decent understanding of how technology and business
collaborate. I pride myself as a hard worker and a perpetual learner.

------
ViolentSnugglez
Location: Salt Lake City, UT, USA

Remote: Yes (but onsite preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (Node, Express, Vue, React, Angular), Java, C++,
MongoDB, SQL, Docker, Linux, all things Networking.

Resume:
[https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com/Resume.pdf](https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com/Resume.pdf)

Website: [https://chrissannar.com](https://chrissannar.com)

Email: chris.sannar.dev@gmail.com

Full-Stack developer and recent college graduate that focuses on education
applications. Have a broad knowledge of many technologies and how to teach
them. Been learning GraphQL at the moment for a volunteer position. Hope to
find more opportunities in the education sector, but I'm open to new ideas.

Check out my most recent project:
[https://www.codeexplainer.org](https://www.codeexplainer.org)

------
DDR0

      Location: Vancouver, BC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: video cameras, industrial UI design, Javascript /
            ECMAScript, HTML5, CSS, Node, Bash, Linux, Python 2/3,
            Git, Anura FFL, GNU Make, Scrum / Agile development,
            technical writing, Unicode, API design, mentoring, etc.
      Résumé/CV: https://ddr0.ca/files/personal/resume.pdf
      Email: d@ddr0.ca
    

I recently finished a stint at Krontech, home of the Chronos 1.4 high-speed
camera, where I designed and implemented a new UI and implemented the remote
HTTP API. (I was originally hired to make a web app for the camera, but the
tech was not there at the time.) I also rewrote the 2018 manual, and worked an
industry trade show while I was there.

I am open for contract or hire.

------
vmarcetic
Location: European Union, Central Europe

Remote: Yes (cca 10 years remote)

Willing to relocate: No, but I can visit.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, SQL, NoSQL, Docker, AWS, DigitalOcean, Heroku, CI,
...

Integrations: Stripe, Paypal, Paywhirl, Shopify, Recurly, Zendesk,...

Get in touch: vmarcetic@gmail.com

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Read more: [https://vedran.codes](https://vedran.codes)

Experienced Full Stack Web Developer specialized in back-end, DevOps, system
administration (Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, AWS, Docker, Elastic, etc.), and I
also do light React/Front-end work when necessary.

Throughout my career I have worked remotely with large and small teams and
companies, but also assumed CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical
founders.

My work experience extends to optimising existing codebases, best practice
implementations, payment and CRM integrations

I am immediately available for full/part time contracts

------
cbb330
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, React, Node, C/C++, Azure (including policy/governance,
identity, & hybrid cloud)

Résumé: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GSvSCkRYBa8XfPK0vdiUSQ-
mco-...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GSvSCkRYBa8XfPK0vdiUSQ-mco-
mqdTm/view?usp=sharing)

email: chrisbush747 at google mail

Junior software engineer with an insatiable passion for technology. Looking
for full-time backend/full-stack roles for companies in the Bay Area who are
solving challenging problems.

Previously, I've founded a small SaaS startup in University, led a senior
design project which has been the basis for several academic grants, won a few
hackathon awards, and crafted firmware embedded in missile defense systems.
Now, I'm building a secure, global, hybrid-cloud platform for a Fortune 5
company.

~~~
dencodev
I think you're underbilling yourself by self describing as junior. You have
enough experience that I think it's reasonable your next role won't be labeled
junior. Regardless there's not much benefit to self describing that way

~~~
cbb330
Thank you for the tip, I will keep that in mind!

------
keviv
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (outside India)

Technologies:

* Backend: PHP (Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP), Java, Python (Django, DRF), NodeJS, MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch, Kafka, Storm

* Frontend: VueJS+Vuex, React+Redux, Javascript/Typescript, CSS, Sass, Bootstrap, TailwindCSS

* Devops: AWS, Docker, Jenkins

* Workflow: Git, Composer, Webpack, NPM, Yarn, Jira, Agile Scrum

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsppotge4409c82/vivek.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsppotge4409c82/vivek.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mail+hnh0820@vivekgupta.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86/)

Note: I'm currently working as an Engineering Manager in a large e-commerce
company (still hands-on). Looking for EM opportunities in Bangalore, Remote or
anywhere outside India.

------
Karthik_4
Location : Atlanta Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Python,MATLAB,C++,PyTorch,MPI,OpenMP LinkedIn Profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/karthikeyan-
ganesan-21344814a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/karthikeyan-
ganesan-21344814a/) Email : karthiksesh44@gmail.com

I am a recent graduate from Georgia Tech with a Master's in Electrical and
Computer Engineering. My specialization was statistical and applied machine
learning. I have familiarity with software engineering principles too. Looking
for roles in data science, machine learning and entry level software developer
roles.

------
evoingram

      Location:             Seattle, WA, USA
      Remote:               Yes (preferred), have over 10 years' experience working remotely.
      Willing to relocate:  Yes
      Technologies:         full stack
      Résumé/CV:            https://www.aquoco.co/Erica_Ingram_Resume.pdf
      Email:                evoingram at aquoco.onmicrosoft.com
      LinkedIn:             https://www.linkedin.com/in/aquocotrans
      Notes:                My name's Erica.  I have a non-traditional background, so please see my GitHub profile at https://www.github.com/evoingram for more about me, then my portfolio at http://www.ericaingram.com.

------
throwaway879798

      Location: Berlin. Or any other City/Country for the right job!
      Remote: Optional
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies, Skills: Infosec, Penetration testing, Reverse Engineering, SRE, DevOps, Unix&Linux, Python, Golang, Bash, TCP/IP/HTTP/DNS/CDNs, AWS, GCP/GKE, Orchestration, Kubernetes, Terraform, CI/CD, ...
      Résumé/CV: Happy to provide my CV via email
      Email: throwaway879798@gmail.com (for privacy reasons)
    

Focused on Information Security and Open Source Software.

Also professional skilled at SRE, Python backend development, DevOps as well
as Linux, Unix, Network and Cloud administration. Always happy to learn new
things!

Looking to join a Red or Blue team, do security audits or analyst work! Bonus
if the work has a positive social impact or is related to freedom of
expression or journalism.

------
jozem
Location: Bremen, Germany | Worldwide

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: Possibly in the future

Technologies: Android, Kotlin, Java, Gradle, Fastlane, CI/CD

Résumé/CV: [https://zemberi.com/josip-zemberi-
CV.pdf](https://zemberi.com/josip-zemberi-CV.pdf)

Email: josip@zemberi.com

Website: [https://zemberi.com](https://zemberi.com)

Education: Master of Informatics, Information and Software Engineering
Programme

Languages: English and Croatian

Availability: 40 hours/week

Senior Android Developer. Worked on top-quality apps, with millions of active
users, in amazing agile/cross-functional/remote teams.

I'm now working as an independent contractor, b2b, through my German company.
I'm a problem solver with a proactive attitude that can help you with anything
Android related.

For clients outside Europe (US, Australia, etc.), I adjust my core working
hours to the timezone of the team/company.

------
soneca
_Location:_ Los Angeles, California, US

 _Remote:_ Yes, please

 _Willing to relocate:_ No

 _Technologies:_ Frontend in general: Javascript, React, React Native,
EmberJS, CSS, SASS; and some basic Node, serverless, Firebase, FaunaDB.

I also have a good eye and detail-oriented personality for UX and design, and
I am familiar with several marketing and growth-related tools like Segment,
Heap, Amplitude, Google Analytics, and others (from my background as a
marketing professional before moving to software development).

 _Résumé /CV:_
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigohgpontes](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigohgpontes)

 _Experience:_ 3 years (I consider myself a mid-level developer)

A few other links that tell more about me:

\- My newsletter with writing advice for developers:
[https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com](https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com)

\- My personal blog about my career transition from marketing to software
development:
[https://rodrigohgpontes.github.io](https://rodrigohgpontes.github.io)

\- A side-project that I am building solo, from concept, to design, to
development (React on serverless with FaunaDB):
[https://www.quidsentio.com](https://www.quidsentio.com)

\- The blog for the said project above:
[https://blog.quidsentio.com](https://blog.quidsentio.com)

I have a better fit if the role is for working close to growth or product
teams. I like to work close to product decisions.

I want to find a place where I can learn from experienced engineers and work
among nice people.

    
    
        Email: rodrigohgpontes (using gmail)

------
rckoepke
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Remote Okay

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Backend, IoT, SQL, Systems, Embedded. Open to
exploration.

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/rckoepke/resume/raw/master/Koepke_Ross_IT...](https://github.com/rckoepke/resume/raw/master/Koepke_Ross_IT_Resume.pdf)

Email: koepke@gmail.com

I'd be immediately most comfortable working with Python (backend or maybe
infrastructure), or doing embedded C/++ IoT work.

I'm personally hoping to continue developing my skills in DevOps, sysadmin,
and database technologies. I'm also aiming to get more real-world exposure to
cloud platforms. I'm moderately comfortable on GCP at the moment, and I'd be
happy to work with AWS and Azure as well. I'd be excited to work with React,
React-native, or Flutter.

Technologies of immediate professional interest:

\- Python

\- Cloud

\- IoT

\- Rust

\- DevOps

\- System Administration

\- Database Administration

\- React/Flutter/Django/Flask/Actix

------
Sohcahtoa82
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Slight preference for on-site, but will happily do remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HPE Fortify, Tenable.io, Veracode, Nessus, Metasploit, Burp
Suite, Wireshark, Jenkins, OpenVAS, Kali Linux, Python

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/djwiza/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/djwiza/)
(Full resume available upon request)

E-mail: sohcahtoa82@gmail.com

Got my BS in CS in 2014, thought I'd be a software engineer. First job out of
the University was writing Python scripts to automate security testing tools,
ended up stumbling into security and am currently part of a cloud application
security team. Looking for some new scenery. Penetration testing is fun, but I
wouldn't mind getting back into a role that focuses on writing code again.

Certifications: OSCP, OSWP, OSCE, OSWP

------
jpomykala
Location: Europe / Poland

Remote: Yes (4y experience with full remote)

Willing to relocate: No, I can visit if you have cookies and coffee

Technologies: Spring Framework, Java, ReactJS, AWS, Docker, Microservices,
M2M/IoT

Résumé/CV: jpomykala.com

Email: jakub.pomykala<Funny ‘a’ symbol>gmail.com

I’m a software dev with +7y experience. My primary focus is backend with Java,
but I also work with ReactJS. I like to play with data, SQL/Mongo query
optimizations and data visualization on fronted. I like to be up to date with
the newest technologies on the market but on the other hand I’m not bored with
the mature apps with not too fancy stacks. Shy on the beginning, but I’m a
rockstar on closer acquaintance. Checkout my side projects on my website and
GitHub profile. [https://github.com/jpomykala](https://github.com/jpomykala)

------
imlelouchthe0
Location: New Delhi, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes (in India)
Technologies: Java, Python, Node.js, InstallAnywhere, AWS Résumé/CV: \-
[https://github.com/prashantpiyush/Awesome-
CV/blob/master/myr...](https://github.com/prashantpiyush/Awesome-
CV/blob/master/myresume/resume.pdf) \-
[https://github.com/prashantpiyush/](https://github.com/prashantpiyush/) \-
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/prashant-
piyush/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/prashant-piyush/) Email:
piyush.5862@gmail.com

I am a recent graduate looking to join a team as a backend software engineer.

------
sahil_chvn
Location: Buncrana, Ireland Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: SQL, Python, JavaScript, HTML & CSS, C++.

Applications: Oracle, Jupyter, Tableau, Apache Kafka, AWS Cloud (EC2, RDS),
SMTP, Linux, QlikSense, Eclipse, Microsoft Excel, In-house Wealth Management
Systems

Email: sahilchavan95@gmail.com

Software Consultant for 2 years+ in the finance domain; currently holding an
M.Sc. in Computing with expertise/certifications in big data architecture and
machine learning implementations. SQL developer with experience in business
analysis, UAT, and handling production database of over 12 financial
enterprises. Managed operations and led a team of 4 members, resulting in a
successful initial run of a start-up. Developed automation modules, regulatory
reports, and implemented an international project on Wealth & Investment
Management System.

Open for permanent and temporary work.

------
knackfuss

      Location: Brazil, Porto Alegre
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: No 
      Technologies: (main) JS, Node.JS, C#, C++, Elixir
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/bernardo-knackfuss-019935124/?locale=en_US
      Email: bernardo.knackfuss@gmail.com
    

Generalist engineer, learns really quick (for fun and profit), loves low-level
discussions, likes to think about the business his company is in and not just
do what he's told without questioning, self-motivated to ship features in
efficient and creative ways. Experiences: 2y of experience creating C#
business rules as a consultant for all kinds of companies, full-stack web apps
with js, node.js, hobbies: 3d game engine creation in C/C++, functional
programming with Elixir and other adventures.

------
lukeplato
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, GoLang, ES6 JS, React & Redux, Unix, K8s

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/13h3WEJcxThneg_U8G2gV6t0r...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/13h3WEJcxThneg_U8G2gV6t0rSDfahWPhOUkVmAA4kxE)

Email: lukejoepereira@gmail.com

I have 3 years of experience as a software engineer in a high-growth biotech
start up plus other experience in devops, infrastructure, embedded systems and
CS theory from a Bsc at Uoft. I have a broad range of knowledge and skills and
am able to take the lead in designing and implementing solutions to unclear
and challenging problems. Ideally, I'm looking for an opportunity in a
research lab or a company doing interesting work in energy, neuroscience,
aerospace, or governance. Thanks!

------
drcross
Location: Dublin, Ireland

Remote: preferably

Willing to relocate: possibly

Technologies: CCIE level Network Engineer with 12 years experience, Data
center deployment projects, IP Telephony, Linux, Python.

Résumé/CV: pop me an email and I'll send it over!

Email: dylan at dylancross dot ie

I run a limited company for contracting purposes so I can invoice directly to
your billing department.

------
WinonaRyder
Location: UK

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React/Webpack/Babel, etc. (5+ years), TypeScript (3+ years),
Go/Golang (9+ years), PHP, JavaScript/HTML5/CSS3 (ES5, ES6+, 10+ years),
Node.JS, Python, Linux, Docker, Podman etc.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: shane-hn@sonoya.uk

Website: [https://sonoya.uk/](https://sonoya.uk/)

I’m an independent contractor, full-stack/front-end engineer, designer and
open source programmer who's been coding for ~15 years.

Featured project: [https://oyatocloud.com/](https://oyatocloud.com/) a
platform/proxy service (similar to how Cloudflare operates) that automatically
optimizes websites and SPAs Sitespeed, SEO, images, etc.

An ideal position would be a fully-remote contract, full or part-time, but
willing to negotiate.

------
JStunning
Location: Seattle, WA, USA

Remote: remote or office is fine

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, typescript, javascript, C#/.NET, NodeJS, GraphQL,
puppeteer

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jackstunning/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jackstunning/)

Email: JackStunning9001@gmail.com

I am a new boot camp grad looking for a challenging job where I can grow my
skill set. At boot camp I spent over 800hrs in 20 weeks coding and have made
many projects with Javascript, C#/.NET and React. I have worked as an intern
using React, Javascript and GraphQL to make internal tools for their sales
team with fast deadlines. I have experience web scraping with puppeteer and
some experience with game development with Unity. I am more comfortable with
front-end but can do back-end or full-stack.

------
jibbers
Location: Washington, USA

Remote: Yes! I am an experienced remote worker, so I will be right at home on
your distributed team.

Willing to relocate: I am open to relocation.

Technologies: Pixel-perfect mockups, mobile app design, user interface and
experience design, user flow design (taskflow, wireflow, and high-fidelity
interactive prototypes), responsive front-end web development, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://dillonbrown.me/resume.pdf](https://dillonbrown.me/resume.pdf)

Email: hello@dillonbrown.me

I am a designer with some front-end web development experience. I am obsessed
with creating accessible and beautiful ways for normal people to use powerful
tools. Please take a look at my portfolio
([https://dillonbrown.me](https://dillonbrown.me)) to get a glimpse of how I
operate.

------
alehander42
Location: Plovdiv, Bulgaria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Go, JavaScript, Python, Ruby, Nim, Typescript, compiler
development, Linux Less experience(university, side projects, experiments) ,
but really wants to work with: C, C++, Rust, Haskell, Clojure, functional
programming

Resume/CV: on request

Email: alehander42 at gmail.com

I am a programmer who likes compiler development and wants to focus on low
level programming or functional programming. I've worked as a web developer,
as the main developer in a visual debugging environment startup and on various
libs / developer tools (e.g. languist: a library for generating idiomatic code
in different languages).

I am a contributor to Nim (and have contributed a bit to Elixir), I like open
source and cool problems.

I like working on developer tools, dislike working on fin/crypto software, but
really like learning new stuff!

------
magnifico
Location: Ukraine

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Flutter, Dart, Java, JavaScript, Node.js, Firebase

Email: alr[dot]kuznetsov [at] gmail.com

Looking for a remote work as a junior flutter developer. I've been freelancing
for some time in the past as a native Android developer using Java. Now in the
process of switching to flutter. Last app that I've published was written in
flutter. It is a wallpaper app, built mostly using Dart and Flutter with some
bit of Kotlin. For a backend I used Firebase's Database & Storage, which are
served by an admin database management utility I've created using JavaScript
and Node.js. For scraping images from various sites I've used Python and
Selenium.

App's play store page:
[https://tinyurl.com/y5xq9zrr](https://tinyurl.com/y5xq9zrr)

------
shaabanban
Location: Chicago (want to relocate to the Bay Area)

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: \- Front end web: [React,TS, CSS, Vanilla JS e.t.c + tooling] \-
Systems/Ops: [Networking, Docker, k8s, CI/CD, e.t.c ] \- Backend/Architecture
[SQL, Java]

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Vu1FfGvY6B8P1vuz62bqOlQ4UAM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Vu1FfGvY6B8P1vuz62bqOlQ4UAMS9IbV/view?usp=sharing)

Email: hn@shaabs.com

I have worn a large number of different hats and I am comfortable and happy
working on any part of the stack from the systems level up to the UI. I have a
particular passion for ops and system design work. i.e. I like fitting all the
parts of a system together. Confident in my ability to learn and quickly
become productive in new areas as well.

------
henlo
Location: Indonesia.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, Jekyll, Hugo, Adobe Illustrator, Adobe Photoshop.

Résumé/CV: Available via email.

Email: hielnino@gmail.com

I'm a designer and front-end developer. I'm able to design from digital
(websites, apps, etc) to physical products (packaging, apparel, etc). I'm also
able to develop custom, beautiful, and usable websites from scratch. You can
see some of my work:

\- [https://kursif.com/](https://kursif.com/)

\- [https://bench.id/](https://bench.id/)

\- [https://nutresi.com/](https://nutresi.com/)

\- [https://uisual.com/](https://uisual.com/)

\- [https://tustel.co/](https://tustel.co/)

Feel free to get in touch.

------
arawde
Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Typescript, React, C#

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/arawden/arawden.github.com/blob/master/re...](https://github.com/arawden/arawden.github.com/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: arawde[at]gmail.com

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
atiwari3bu
Location: Long Island, New York, USA.

Remote: Willing to work remotely.

Willing to relocate: Willing to relocate anywhere in USA.

Technologies: (Work Skills): C(Proficient), C++(Proficient),
AutoIt(Proficient), Shell Scripting, GNU - Makefile, CMake, Linux, Vim, Git,
Electronic Trading Systems for Equities, Options, Strategies and Forex.

(Data Science): Python (Proficient), SQL (Proficient), R (Intermediate),
Matlab (Basic), Machine Learning, Statistic Inference and Modeling,
Tensorflow, Scikit-Learn, Numpy, Pandas, RStudio.

Resume :
[https://github.com/atiwari3bu/resume/blob/master/my_resume.p...](https://github.com/atiwari3bu/resume/blob/master/my_resume.pdf)

Email: atiwari3@binghamton.edu

------
dynatos
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Either way

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Async Typescript & Javascript, React (Classes && Hooks), Node,
Docker, MySQL, HTML, CSS, SCSS/SASS...

Résumé/CV: Email me!

Email: jason (at] jasonwortley {dot) com

I'm currently working full time building the front-end web app for a SaaS
product using Typescript with maximum strictness and React Hooks. I'm
responsible for ensuring that the client app cannot crash at runtime when
using data from our API. I also implement and maintain numerous customer-
facing pages and features.

I'm open to any role that will assist me as I continue learning; be it new
tech, security, alternate languages, etc. Ideally I'm looking for a full stack
role involving Application Security, but please don't hesitate to reach out if
you have an opportunity with a relevant stack!

------
maxwelljoslyn

      Location: Long Beach, California
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies (Skills): Mandarin Chinese; Python 3; translation/writing/editing/proofreading; game design
      Résumé/CV: www.maxwelljoslyn.com/static/resume-2020-08.pdf
      Email: maxwelljoslyn@gmail.com
    

I'm primarily a Chinese-English (technical) translator who's worked in domains
including COVID-19 news, electrical engineering, business strategy, and short
fiction.

Though I'm not a full software engineer, I've written and developed text
adventure games, and worked in computational linguistics. See
www.maxwelljoslyn.com/consulting for details.

Seeking FTE or contract work in translation, technical writing, and other
areas. Open to wild ideas!

------
IpV8
Location: Portland, Maine Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Python, SQL, AWS, ETL, Any relational database (mysql, postgres, sql server,
snowflake, etc), elasticsearch, Linux/Unix and many more Résumé/CV: Available
on request Email: stephenjsmith061@gmail.com

I am a solutions architect/senior software engineer with experience solving
complex problems and scaling cloud services. Recently I have been more focused
on modern data warehousing techniques and ETL. I enjoy designing data
intensive applications and then working on the ground to break down the
architecture into smaller pieces and setting up a development environment
where juniors can succeed. I have experience managing/mentoring junior
engineers in this context.

------
ramix
Location: Latvia, Riga GMT+2 Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP,Laravel,Javascript,Ember.js,Html,Css,Lucee,Sys admin,
websockets.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vxdncAETa8S7I-VQQoygIQGNVa1...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vxdncAETa8S7I-VQQoygIQGNVa1...).

Portfolio - [https://www.raimondsplume.com](https://www.raimondsplume.com)

Email: rpluume4@gmail.com

Hello,

I am remote web developer seeking remote role. I have over 4 years of
experience with PHP(Laravel), Javascript(Ember.js, Electron.js, a bit of
React.js), Html, CSS, SASS, ColdFusion(FW/1), system administration and other
technologies. If you are interested, let me know so we can arrange a chat or
call. Thanks!

------
natthan
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, Go, Lua, Python, Rust, Shell

Résumé/CV: [https://ansimita.github.io](https://ansimita.github.io)

Email: kar [dot] joon [at] icloud [dot] com

Recently graduated from the University of British Columbia with a Bachelor's
Degree in Computer Engineering. Eight months of co-op/internship as a Junior
Firmware Engineer.

My projects:

\- Lua:
[https://github.com/ansimita/scripts](https://github.com/ansimita/scripts)

\- Rust: [https://github.com/ansimita/aoc](https://github.com/ansimita/aoc)

\- Shell:
[https://github.com/ansimita/dotfiles](https://github.com/ansimita/dotfiles)

------
slmjkdbtl
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Skills: HTML/CSS/JS, Rust, OpenGL/WebGL, UI/UX Design, Game Design/Dev

Resume: [https://enemyspy.xyz/resume](https://enemyspy.xyz/resume)

Github: [https://github.com/slmjkdbtl](https://github.com/slmjkdbtl)

Email: tga@enemyspy.xyz

I have experience working on front-end web, UI/UX design and game development.
Looking for a full-time job or short-term works (open to remote).

Recently I've been making personal/promotional websites for artists, e.g.

[https://old.locuschen.com](https://old.locuschen.com)
[https://zhuazhuazhua.me](https://zhuazhuazhua.me)

hit me if you are in need for design-focused web-based (interactive) content.

------
ngrishanov
Location: Russian Federation

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, asyncio, Javascript, Vue.js, PostgreSQL and many more

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2ENphvx](https://bit.ly/2ENphvx)

Email: mail@ngrishanov.me

\---

I have over 6 years of professional experience as software engineer, mentor
and team lead.

Python backend development is my strongest side, but I also have experience
with numerous frontend and mobile app technologies.

Among the most notable projects I've worked on:

\- Web-based app for parsing and visualizing data from oil well sensors

\- Mobile app for TOP-3 Russian internet and TV provider. 500k+ downloads both
at Google Play and App Store

\- Financial accounting service for Russian bank. It used machine learning for
categorizing payments and was able to quickly (tens of ms) calculate complex
financial stats for clients with tens of thousands of payments

------
treramey
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Redux, JavaScript, Express, Nodejs, PostgreSQL, Prismic
CMS, Graphql, REST API,

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Y45hqiUgj2omSQ5YGLlNEhAO...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Y45hqiUgj2omSQ5YGLlNEhAObhCxH4Zraz3n4f1Raqk/edit?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://github.com/treramey](https://github.com/treramey)

Email: treramey@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/treramey/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/treramey/)

Recently graduated with a BS degree in Mathematics looking for work

------
jbirer
Location: Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Sure, I love exploring different places

Technologies: React, React Native, Node.js, Web3 and crypto in general

Resume/CV:
[https://smallpdf.com/shared#st=db0b54b7-8d2c-4063-96a9-7b843...](https://smallpdf.com/shared#st=db0b54b7-8d2c-4063-96a9-7b843eec0a0a&fn=Atilla%27s+Resume.pdf&ct=1596540439578&tl=share-
document&rf=link)

Email: bireratilla@gmail.com

I am a full stack JS engineer with nearly 5 years experience in the domain
with an emphasis on crypto-related projects. Some of the things I developed
are a payment processor for a fintech startup, a crypto-enabled mobile app and
a freelance board. I accept crypto and I have an EU passport that enables me
to travel and work almost anywhere. Mail me!

------
naterez
Newly graduated student with a BS degree in Computer Science looking for work

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not atm

Technologies: React, React Native Django, JavaScript, Python, Nodejs, Angular,
Vue, Java, SpringBoot,

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NbwrILs-
zlD7J8s8xnJ_c75W...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NbwrILs-
zlD7J8s8xnJ_c75W1avMDfTOWPJGQTQLkYI/edit?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://github.com/redxzeta](https://github.com/redxzeta)

Email: nate.suarez22@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nsuarez22](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nsuarez22)

------
a2tech
Location: Detroit area, US

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Linux, FreeBSD, Windows server technologies, AWS, building
internal clouds. I'm a contract system administrator for small to medium
clients that have technological or contractural needs that are difficult to
provide outside of large institutions. I help companies build solid
environments and get the most out of them until the time they're large enough
to launch their own internal teams to manage them. If you've got problems that
your developers don't want to deal with, drop me a line. I try to be the kind
of sysadmin your developers want to work with--not the guy they're trying to
scheme up elaborate shaky tools to try and replace.

Email: Send me a PM through HN. I get enough SPAM as it is

~~~
Nuzzerino
HN doesn't have PMs

~~~
a2tech
I'm not sure what I was thinking there. I meant to say my email is in my
profile.

~~~
Nuzzerino
That is also not showing for me!

~~~
a2tech
Ugh. Technology. Why do we work with it? jbudde@a2tech.us

------
gpahal
Location: Bangalore, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes (to select
cities) Technologies: Go, Java, Python, Javascript, SQL, MongoDB, Neo4J,
Dgraph Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gpahal/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gpahal/)
Email: g10pahal@gmail.com

I'm a backend developer with 4+ years of experience working mostly on devops
tooling and database products. I did my backelors in CS from IIT Kanpur. I
prefer working on a small, focused team.

I want to work on products solving problems in spaces like education,
developer tools and finance. I have even started my own company called Plato
that helped students get mentorship to get better jobs.

------
betterisfaster
Location: Bellevue, WA (Seattle, WA)

Remote: Not preferred (except during quarantine)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

Typescript, javascript, react, redux, webpack

C#/.NET, Java, Erlang, Haskell

Résumé/CV:

12 years of study and practice in programming language design and
implementation/compiler design, 2 of those years professionally on a prominent
rapid application development product

Led a contract team of five in delivering a from-scratch web-app based on AWS
Lambda, DynamoDB, and a statically hosted website, built to scale from near
zero up to hundreds of requests per minute for a single day of the year, and
back down to near zero afterward.

Interested in tooling, amplifying the work of others, creating the minimal set
of primitives to give the greatest usability, and making reliable and
maintainable systems.

Email: wantstobehired@betterisfaster.com

------
Netslay
Location: Innopolis, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Redux, Redux-Saga, TypeScript, ES6, Node JS, NextJS,
TeamCity, Openshift, threeJS, Python3(async), Basic PHP, Wordpress CMS, UI/UX
design, Git, AdobeXD/Illustrator/Figma

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/netsl](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/netsl)

Email: vanya6537@gmail.com

_____

Hi, I'm Ivan. All-Russian finalist of the hackathon as the team leader. Now I
am working on an interface for a remote banking system for a big player in the
Russian market. I am a good team player, I fit well into any team and learn
quickly. I am now looking for new opportunities. In love with the design and
user-friendly web interfaces. My first experience was at a local startup.

------
mikefeldberg
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, React, GraphQL, Docker, some AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OSkzYz5Dl4o8E57jtYwHeaAmNEP...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OSkzYz5Dl4o8E57jtYwHeaAmNEPETXno/view)

Email: mikefeldberg+yc@gmail.com

I recently left a career in corporate law to pursue a love of programming.
Graduated boot camp summer 2019. Have been teaching myself and working on
projects since then. Love the work and super hungry to keep learning and prove
myself. Looking to join a team with good practices and collaborative culture.
Showcase project at
[https://feldbergscookbook.com](https://feldbergscookbook.com)

Thank you!

------
epgui

      Location: Vancouver, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React, JS, TS, ES6, ES7, ES8, Python, scipy, scikit-learn, tensorflow,
        R, bioconductor, Stan, Ruby on Rails (RoR), HTML/CSS, git, bayesian statistics,
        experimental design, lots of biochem stuff, etc.
      Resume/cv:
        - PDF: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hpcedqdGGp_k
        - LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/guillaumepelletier/pZ7Q2oslcsGWxDwbluFV/
      Email: guigui.p@gmail.com
    

Looking for a data science position and would love to join a biotech startup.

Also open to other interesting opportunities, as well as to a full-stack,
frontend or backend role.

------
divya_bh
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: yes (plenty of experience with this)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      - Golang, Java, Python (Django)
    
      - Infra: AWS (a lot of services here), GCP, Kubernetes, microservices, large-scale systems, all kinds of databases. Have managed large clusters. Certified on Google Industrial IoT and AWS IoT.
    
      - https://www.linkedin.com/in/divya-venkataramanappa/
    

Email: divya.venkataramanappa@gmail.com

Hi, I have 10+ years of engineering experience, have been through a lot of
technologies. My professional experience has been as an early startup
employee. Helped a US startup setup their development center in Bangalore and
managed the same for 5 years. Great communication skills, Startup experience,
leadership

------
NotKrisKelly
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: JS/TS, Rails, React, Go, Swift

Relevant:

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristopherbkelly](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristopherbkelly)

[https://www.kriskelly.me/](https://www.kriskelly.me/)

[https://github.com/kriskelly](https://github.com/kriskelly)

Email: kristopherbkelly at google's email service

I've got 14 years of dev experience, 5 remote. I've done full-stack, backend,
frontend, and native mobile. Preference for backend or full-stack leaning
toward backend. I’d much rather be building APIs and tweaking SQL than
building UIs and tweaking CSS, but have done plenty of both.

------
aindriu80
Location: Ireland Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, React, C#, SQL Server Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1X3fgg9bG6atPiweEwjohCYn4kN7...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1X3fgg9bG6atPiweEwjohCYn4kN7kgnrk/view?usp=sharing)
Email: aindriu80 (at) gmail (dot) com GitHub:
[https://github.com/aindriu80](https://github.com/aindriu80)

Hi, I have over ten years experience developing software, coding websites and
technical writing. I am looking for remote work and I'm flexible in what I do
so hit me up!

------
birbcoon

      Newly graduated student with a BS in Computer Information Systems still trying to find a job to start my career. Not much experience but had a Programming Co-Op position helping with SQL queries for Visual Basic applications and helped with a redesign of the companys intranet utilizing ReactJS.
    
      Location: Savannah, Georgia
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Java, ReactJS, MySQL
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eSuAvGrhmjjfIJgQtSOsFOEcoo9MC5od/view?usp=sharing
    
      Github: https://github.com/Birbcoon
    
      Email: russellandy98@gmail.com

------
sumitjami

      Location: Nürnberg, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Ruby, Golang, Kafka, Prometheus, data pipelines, OpenStack, Kubernetes, Django. et
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2YtMmZX (google drive) Email: in resume
    
     https://github.com/sum12/songbook - dynamic video-clip-loops for guitar practice.

Demo: [http://fast-reef-15821.herokuapp.com/book/](http://fast-
reef-15821.herokuapp.com/book/)

[https://review.openstack.org/#/q/owner:sumitjami](https://review.openstack.org/#/q/owner:sumitjami)

------
userpi

      Location: Houston, Texas
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React, MySql, Mongo, Node, Express
      Site: philipwking.vercel.app
      Résumé/CV: https://philipwking.vercel.app/static/media/newresume.d224644e.pdf
      Email: See resume
      
      
    

I'm looking for a junior level role. Unfortunately this pandemic hit while I
was still in school, but on the bright side I experienced working in groups
remotely. I'm looking for an environment that will help me learn new
technologies and refine my current skills. I know hiring someone from my
background is a risky investment but I am a faster learner and ambitious so
it'll be worth it.

------
JMedC
Location:Dominican Republic Remote:Yes Willing to relocate:Yes preferred in
Canada.

    
    
      Technologies:IT Support, WatchGuard Security, Hyper-V & WMWare, Windows Servers.
    

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XSlT6AIPlox3r0iFCELtzRLJoOX...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XSlT6AIPlox3r0iFCELtzRLJoOXsoYlt/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:[http://linkedin.com/in/jose-miguel-medrano-
cardenas-2635a018...](http://linkedin.com/in/jose-miguel-medrano-
cardenas-2635a0183)

    
    
      Email:medranocardenas@gmail.com

------
23B1
Location: New York, NY (NYC)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but happy to travel for the right role

Technologies: Familiar with multiple verticals (finance, healthcare, B2B, B2C,
consumer product, IoT, consulting, salesforce, etc) innovation, etc. I
currently manage the eastern region of an SI focused on cloud services.

Résumé/CV: I can offer 12+ years of executive leadership experience and three
successful exits. Since 2014 I've won over $110M in net new revenue and
unlocked over $1.1Bn in capital investment. I am currently seeking growth
roles (sales, Chief Growth Officer (CGO), Chief Revenue Officer (CRO). I'm
looking for companies that need more repeatability and dependability in their
revenue, want to scale a sales team.

Email: seebeech@gmail.com

------
CagingRoyals
Location: Atlanta, GA, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Go, Python, Pytest, Django, Bash, Linux, Docker, Git Résumé/CV:
[https://samhofi.us/4c9e77e5a32d8777/SamuelHofiusResume.pdf](https://samhofi.us/4c9e77e5a32d8777/SamuelHofiusResume.pdf)
Email: sam [at] samhofi [dot] us Github:
[https://github.com/kf5grd/](https://github.com/kf5grd/)

I love learning new things, and sharing what I know with others. I'm looking
for something that can challenge me to continue learning, as well as improve
upon things I'm already familiar with.

------
etiennefd

      Location: Montreal, Quebec, Canada
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: possibly
      Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, Python, Java, MySQL, NLP
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/%C3%A9tienne-fortier-dubois-93251111b/
      Email: etiennefd at gmail.com
    

I currently work primarily as a macOS developer at a company that makes
language software. I'm also developing an iOS weather aggregation app as a
side project, mostly as a way to teach myself iOS development and building a
project. I'm especially interested in natural language processing. No super
clear idea of what I want to do next, so I'm open to any ideas and
opportunities!

------
polm23
Location: Tokyo

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: NLP, spaCy, pytorch, Python

Email: howdy@cotonoha.io

Github: [https://github.com/polm](https://github.com/polm)

Need help with an NLP project? I've implemented several systems from scratch,
working with Japanese and English over the years, and can help you set
something up or improve your data pipeline.

My one-line open source resume: I maintain the most popular Japanese tokenizer
in Python, and added most of the Japanese support in spaCy, and have recently
fixed issues with Japanese in Transformers and sacrebleu.

Outside open source I worked in e-commerce for several years and have been
supporting work on a fashion search app as a continuation of that.

------
koevet
Location: Berlin (Germany)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: it depends, definitively open to travel

Technologies: Java, Scala, Kotlin, Kafka, Kubernetes, Docker, PostgreSQL,
AWS/GCP, System Design

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ishipsoftware](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ishipsoftware)
| [https://github.com/luciano-fiandesio](https://github.com/luciano-fiandesio)

Email: luciano@fiandes.io

Experienced software engineer with 20+ years experience. Lots of projects
under my belt, strong financial/compliance/anti-money laundering experience,
now working in the health sector. Happy to work with languages I'm less
familiar with (Rust/Go)

------
wprapido
SEEKING WORK - Thailand, East Asia, EU or Remote

Croatian developer living in Thailand.

I'm specialised at performance and reliability optimisation, security
hardening, and debugging. Got experience taking projects from prototype and
MVP to full products and services. Can take over and finish abandoned
projects. Task and process automation is a pure joy to me. So is data
scraping.

PHP (vanilla, Laravel, WordPress, Magento, SugarCRM, NextCloud), JS (vanilla,
VueJS, Node, Ember, Angular), Python (vanilla, Django, Flask, Selenium,
Pandas), Ruby (vanilla, Rails) is tech I'm most versed at.

My timezone is Indochina Time, but I'm fine working in any timezone.

Contact: email (milozo@yandex.com), WhatsApp / Viber / Line / Telegram
(+385977311912)

------
xJason21
Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: C#, Python, JavaScript(Node, Vue.js, TypeScript), Windows,
Linux, Git, RESTful, AWS, Google Cloud

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/isikabdurrahman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/isikabdurrahman)

Email: isikabdurrahman [at] yahoo.com

I am full stack developer who believes in Agile methodologies, passionate,
detailed and always eager to learn. I am experienced with all stages of the
development cycle for web-based applications in 6+ years. My main goal is to
expand my knowledge of software design, best practices, clean code, design
patterns and software architecture in order to create better product in every
area.

------
lolatthisui

      Location: Los Angeles, CA
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Within 100 miles
    
      Technologies: SQL, HTML/CSS/JavaScript, React, Node.js, 
      Swift, Jenkins, InVision, Sketch, Wireframing, UI Design
    
      Résumé/CV: https://imgur.com/a/rwhmFlo
    
      Email: tanvhannan@gmail.com
      
      Notes: I've had software engineer and also product manager related duties in my most recent role at Capital One. I'm now looking for slightly less technical roles and more product oriented roles. I'm a big fan of interacting with users to understand pain points, and helping guide the innovation needed to bring solutions to those problems.

------
jkulubya
Location: South Africa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C#, F#, .NET, .NET Core, ASP.NET Core, Akka.NET, Vue JS,
TypeScript, Linux, Docker/Podman, FIX protocol integration, Flutter, Dart

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-
kitamirike-57a45a83/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-kitamirike-57a45a83/)

Email: jamesugkla@gmail.com

I'm James, and I've been developing software for the financial
services/trading for the past 3 years. I'm looking for backend .NET work, but
I've delivered successfully delivered full-stack projects across payments
processing, market data processing and post-trade processing. I'm also open to
learning new tech stacks.

------
teamgnc
Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: web apps, backend systems, integrations; Ruby, Elixir, Python,
JavaScript, React, C#, Java and more.

Résumé/CV: LinkedIn profiles available upon request.

Email: teamgnceng@gmail.com

We’re a complete, high performance team (PM, 3xDEV, QA) looking for a new
long-term opportunity! We’ve worked together with great synergy and results.
We share common values: ownership, perseverance and getting things done. We’d
love to work together to take your idea to production and beyond or mix into a
company that values autonomy and no-BS approach. With all the experience under
our belt, we can run up to 3 projects in parallel or throw all our resources
at something bigger. Looking forward to hearing from you! Team GNC

------
vimalrajsankar
Location : Chennai, India

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : No

technologies : Full Stack Dev(HTML/CSS/JS, ReactJS + Redux, Python, Django)

Notes: I am a Full Stack Developer with experience of 7 years. I am proficient
in Reactjs, Nodejs, Python and Django.

Email : vimalrajsankaralexander@gmail.com,
[https://github.com/vimal1083](https://github.com/vimal1083),
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/2557900/vimal1083](https://stackoverflow.com/users/2557900/vimal1083),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vimal1083/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vimal1083/)

------
shkurski
Location: Odesa, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Generally, yes. Not at the moment.

Technologies: C, C++, Rust, Assembly, Qt, Python/Django (basics), MySQL, IDA
Pro, Windows, Linux, macOS, ChromeOS, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://shkur.ski/cv.pdf](https://shkur.ski/cv.pdf)

Email: dmitri@shkur.ski

Senior Software Engineer with 9+ years of experience. Looking for a remote
job, both startup- and enterprise-level companies. Backend development with
compiled languages is preferable, but I'm open to consider anything new and
interesting. Located in UTC+2 timezone, however, the shift can be discussed to
have more working hours with the team (currently working that way for a
California-based company).

------
ayildiz
I'm a fresh MSc in Machine Learning graduate from Imperial College London. I
am looking forward to combining my theoretical knowledge and practical skills
to address real life challenges. I look for full-time positions where I can
put my skills in ML, AI, and general computer science, to use in order to
contribute with passion while enjoying working with colleagues from many
backgrounds and disciplines.

Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, MATLAB, C#, Java, R, Prolog, PIG, Racket, Excel
VBA, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aras-
yıldız-977911124](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aras-yıldız-977911124)

Email: arasyildiz1@gmail.com

------
mxwsn
Location: Cambridge, MA, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Pytorch, Dash plotly, scikit-learn, pandas, Heroku,
Photoshop, Illustrator

Résumé/CV: [https://www.maxwshen.com](https://www.maxwshen.com)

Email: maxwshen [] gmail.com

I am finishing up my PhD in applied machine learning at MIT. My research uses
applied machine learning and statistical methods for fundamental scientific
discovery and high-impact applications. I am experienced in data visualization
and art, having built press-recognized interactive web apps and artwork
featured on the cover of a top scientific journal. My PhD work has focused on
genome editing, and I have published co-first authors in Nature and Cell
during my PhD.

------
snappr021
Location: Cape Town Remote: Preferred Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Revit, Robot, Prokon, Autocad, Structural Engineering, Optimised Architectural
Aesthetics, HTML/JavaScript/CSS, Python, AutoLisp, Twinmotion, Dynamo, Ruby
Resume: On request Email: drewbt@gmail.com

20+ years consulting experience in the construction industry on projects of
all scales including the Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium, various Hotels, award
winning high end residential houses on the Atlantic Seaboard in Cape Town, Pro
bono work on schools in underprivileged communities, Private residential golf
and wildlife estates, tented camps, automation of repetitive design tasks
through code.

------
ahuseyin
Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (EU preferred)

Technologies:

\- Java, Java EE, JSP, JSF, Struts, JPA, Hibernate, JDBC, Spring Framework,
Spring Security, Spring Boot, Spring Data \- Angular, TypeScript, HTML,
Bootstrap, CSS, JavaScript, JQuery \- SOAP and RESTful web services, XML, JSON
\- SQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle Database, MongoDB \- Oracle WebLogic, Apache Tomcat
\- NPM, Maven, Gradle, Ant \- Git, Bitbucket, Subversion, Jira, Jenkins,
Linux, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hakin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hakin/)

Email: huseyinakin at live dot com

------
cyanic

      Location: Europe (mostly)
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity
      Technologies: Go, Python, C, JavaScript, Linux, SQL, Docker, and more
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: hired+hn at cyanic dot gr
    

\-----

Principal software engineer with a T-shaped personality, complex problem-
solving skills and more than 8 years of professional experience across the
whole stack. I'm a startup co-founder and project leader who built highly
profitable products from scratch. I'm looking for a chance to solve
significant and challenging engineering problems and an opportunity to
contribute to every aspect of product development.

------
divyamani
Machine learning / Data Science / Data Engineering Location: Currently South
Asia Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Yes Technologies: Python, Pytorch,
scikit-learn, C/C++, R
Resume:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yjlBDIBB02w7Egbpu1hMv1k9nhL...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yjlBDIBB02w7Egbpu1hMv1k9nhLw7ldj/view?usp=sharing)
Email: dma.htd@gmail.com

Recent graduate with experience in ERP systems looking for opportunities in
Machine learning (primarily, Natural language processing) and Data science.
I'm mainly looking for Internship or Junior level position.

------
craigtp
Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET Core, ASP.NET, SQL Server/MongoDB/EventStore,
CQRS/Event Sourcing, Azure/AWS.

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a senior analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects. I'm a full-
stack developer, but I focus principally on back-end development and
architecture, building distributed business systems mostly using CQRS & Event
Sourcing techniques.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET / .NET Core frameworks, leading complex and challenging enterprise
software development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable
and efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable
business value and frequently exceed client expectations.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global distributed micro-services infrastructure
supporting millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in
varying industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same
for you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

------
thekhatribharat
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Java, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Docker, OpenShift,
ReactJS, SQL, MongoDB, Cassandra, Kafka, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, Redis,
InfluxDB, Git, SaltStack, AWS, Google Cloud

Résumé/CV: Available on request (LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/))

Email: khatribox+HN@gmail.com

Blog: [https://medium.com/open-factory](https://medium.com/open-factory)

 _recruiting agencies and headhunters_ : be specific about the opportunities
in the email itself rather than expecting one to hop on a call straightaway.

------
btrettel
Location: Washington DC metro area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (10+ years), Fortran (9 years), HTML (10+ years), Linux
(10+ years, 9 years HPC experience), Less experience with Pandas, C, SQL, CSS

Résumé/CV: [http://trettel.org/ben-trettel-cv-web.pdf](http://trettel.org/ben-
trettel-cv-web.pdf)

Email: bt195 at trettel.org

Complete a PhD in mechanical engineering later this month. I have a lot of
experience modeling physical systems; I've worked in computational fluid
dynamics for a while now. Experienced in numerical PDEs (and analytical
methods too). Looking for any opportunities which can use skills I have,
whether programming, modeling, or something else.

------
pknerd
Location: PK Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yep

Resume:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/Resume2020.pdf](http://adnansiddiqi.me/Resume2020.pdf)

Email: kadnan @ gmail

I have worked under different software development related roles: Web
Development, Mobile, and Automation ETL/Tools but my current strength is
writing ETL and Data pipelines in Python.

\- I am especially looking for Spark related roles as I am a bit new it and
willing to pursue my career further in it so even _Intern_ kinds of role will
work as I am willing to gain the real-world experience.

\- I am also looking jobs in sector where I could do meaningful work like
Healthcare, Agritech and EduTech.

Both above are not interrelated as such.

------
sleibrock
Location: New York Remote: yes Willing to relocate: possibly Tech: Python,
Rust, Lisp/Scheme/Racket, Haskell, F#, C/C++, PHP, Ruby Site:
[https://github.com/sleibrock](https://github.com/sleibrock) Email:
steven.leibrock@gmail.com

I'm an entry level professional software developer looking for an opportunity
to grow into something larger. I've been exploring the world of computers for
over 14 years learning to code and diving into Linux systems along the way. I
enjoy learning new languages, functional programming and finding new
challenges to solve to improve myself with.

------
dserban
SEEKING CONTRACT WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote
(based in Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Seeking contract work.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
trzemson
Location: Europe

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: javascript, clojure, clojurescript, python, sql

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/18fhmZUswR8xwyVukXhAfonn2...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/18fhmZUswR8xwyVukXhAfonn2vkdR_jkpQEHJVWhMXp4/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: trzemzalska.ewa@gmail.com

Previously a midwife, now aspiring to become a full-stack web developer. My
past has taught me how to solve problems quickly and stay calm under pressure,
which makes me a great fit for a fast-paced startup. I’m looking forward to
joining a remote (or not), talented team working on an exciting, customer-
facing product.

------
annowiki
Location: Tampa, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy, React, Gatsby, MariaDB

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/malan88/resume/blob/master/main.pdf](https://github.com/malan88/resume/blob/master/main.pdf)
and [https://standingwater.io](https://standingwater.io)

Email: m (at) stdwtr (dot) io

I am a hobbyist with several years of experience in Python web development
looking to get into the industry. I have dabbled in everything from web
scraping to data analysis to automation tasks. I pride myself on my ability to
learn fast and solve complex problems.

------
kenjinp
Location: Geneva, Switzerland (US Citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kenjinp/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kenjinp/)

Résumé/CV: [http://kenny.wtf/](http://kenny.wtf/) (a touch out of date, I'm
afraid)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kenjinp](https://github.com/kenjinp)

Email: hackernews@kenny.wtf

Technologies: Typescript, JavaScript, Serverless, Kubernetes, Docker,
OpenShift, ReactJS, Vue, SQL, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Redis, Git, AWS,
THREE.js & Data Vis

Please drop a message, would love to chat regardless!

------
riley2141
Location: Cincinnati, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript, HTML, CSS/SCSS, React, Vue, Angular,
Jest, Python, Rust, Java, C#, SQL Server, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV: [https://rileymorrison.com/resume-
rileymorrison.pdf](https://rileymorrison.com/resume-rileymorrison.pdf)

Email: riley2141@gmail.com

My interests lie in developing accessible web and mobile applications that are
capable of engaging users and efficiently satisfying their needs.
Additionally, I am interested in helping people begin their software
development careers through mentorship and promotion of the field.

------
jonnyphilly
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, React, Git, Angular, Ruby, Mongodb, Google Anayltics /
GTM, & more.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jon-
phillips/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jon-phillips/)

Email: jonphillipsweb[at]gmail[dot]com

Spent over a decade in management before transitioning to programming.
Graduated Bootcamp in summer 2019, worked freelance and contract since.
Looking to join a team as a Jr. Dev or Apprentice to continue to grow my
skills. I am a committed learner with a proven track record of success,
looking for the right opportunity to flourish in this field.

------
mcgml

      Current Location: Istanbul, Turkey
      Remote: Yes..
      Willing to relocate: Yes.
      Experience: Deep Learning, Machine Learning, NLP, Time Series, Computer Vision, Reinforcement Learning, Python, PyTorch, Tensorflow, DyNet, Gensim, scikit-learn, Docker, Kubernetes etc.
      Résumé/CV: upon request.
      Email: mcg.ml@protonmail.com
    

I am looking for Machine Learning Engineering positions. Experienced with
understand business problem, research, prototype and deploy to production
state-of-the-art deep learning models. I have 3+ years of ml experience and I
am about to get a master's degree.

------
theurerjohn3
Location: Los Angeles CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (pyTorch, Tensorflow, pandas, numpy, scipy), relational
databases (mySQL), Lisp, Scala, C++ (including the particle physics data
science package ROOT)

Resume:
[https://github.com/theurerjohn3/Resume/blob/master/Experienc...](https://github.com/theurerjohn3/Resume/blob/master/Experience%20Resume%2006292020.pdf)

Email: Theurerjohn3@ucla.edu

I am a recently graduated physics major from UCLA who has taken extensive
classes in machine learning and computer science. I am looking to get
something on my resume during the economic downturn.

------
KrishMunot
Location: US/EU/Remote Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Product Management: User Acquisition, Growth, Retention, Pricing, Agile, Jira
Design: InVision, Sketch, UX Research. Programming: C++, Python, JavaScript,
R, SQL Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/krishmunot/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/krishmunot/)
Email: krishmunot@gmail.com Website:
[https://www.krishmunot.com/career](https://www.krishmunot.com/career)

~~~
KrishMunot
Location: US/EU/Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

Product Management - User Acquisition, Growth, Retention, Pricing, Agile, Jira
Design - Adobe XD, Figma, Sketch, UX Research Programming - C++, Python,
JavaScript, R, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/krishmunot/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/krishmunot/)

Email: krishmunot@gmail.com

Website:
[https://www.krishmunot.com/career/](https://www.krishmunot.com/career/)

------
d10

      Location: Reno/Tahoe, NV USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Golang, Linux & BSD, SQL, cryptography, cyber-security, GCP and various cloud hosting, others omitted for brevity
      Résumé/CV: available via email
      Email: HN+hired at d10 . dev
    

Experienced software developer, strong in both tech and people skills. Looking
for senior role or early stage. See d10.dev/about for links to open-source
work, and examples of the kinds of problems I like to solve. I'm happy to
share a resume, if you send an email briefly describing an opportunity.

------
CaioFer

      Email: c410.f3r (at) gmail.com
      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Résumé/CV: https://c410-f3r.github.io/curriculum.pdf
      Technologies: AngularJS, Ansible, Apache HTTP, Apache Kafka, Assembly (x84_64), BIND, C, C#, C++, Docker, Docker Compose, Eclipe, Ember.js, F#, Golang, Java, JavaScript, Kotlin, Lua, MongoDB, MySQL, NodeJS, PHP, PostgreSQL, Python, ReactJS, Ruby, Rust, Scala, Spring, SQL Server, Substrate, Swift, Symphony, TypeScript, Vue.js
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    

Software engineer with a Bachelor's degree in Computer Science and over ten
years of experience in several technologies and programming languages. There
are two fields where I mainly act: (1) DevOps; from database administration
and data modeling to back-end programming or front-end design all the way to
orchestrated deployment with latest tech and (2) Standalone software; involves
embedded development in restrict environments, blockchain applications mostly
related to Parity's Substrate and plain command-line interfaces.

On the open-source side of things, I regularly contribute to several projects,
helping and communicating with other developers. Take a look at the available
coding portfolio in my GitHub profile at
[https://github.com/c410-f3r](https://github.com/c410-f3r) where my latest
public collaborations are more focused on the Rust Programming Language
ecosystem.

Seven professional certifications were obtained from different organizations
like the Linux Foundation and the Blockchain Training Alliance that covers a
wide range of areas. My newest certification is the Confluent Certified
Developer for Apache Kafka (CCDAK), more certifications will be earned over
time and I can get any other desired certification if needed.

To finish, IT in general is like a living organism that is constantly
changing, that is why I am always looking forward for a new challenge to
increase knowledge. For example, my proudest project is a constrained NP-
problem solver compiled to WASM ([https://c410-f3r.github.io/mop-
playground](https://c410-f3r.github.io/mop-playground)) where I spent years
reading scientific articles to write efficient data-structures and algorithms.

------
suraj
Location: Sydney, Australia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: After Covid
Technologies: Backend, Embedded, Golang, C/C++, Python, Swift, C#, Java, AWS,
GCP, Terraform Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/surajbarkale/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/surajbarkale/)
Email: suraj@barkale.com

Notes: I am a generalist engineer who is looking for next challenge to expand
my knowledge. I have worked across various domains and I am flexible with
technology. My recent projects are DolbyON app and dolby.io website.

~~~
RichPro
Please contact me. richard.proudfoot@aacapella.com

------
kayge

      Location: Southern WA (near Portland, OR)
    
      Remote: Yes, preferred. Been successfully working from home for nearly 5 years now.
    
      Willing to relocate: Not at this time, but willing to travel.
    
      Technologies: javascript, python, php, sql, c#
    
      Resume/CV: by request
    
      Email: username at proton mail
    

Some quick facts about me:

\- 10+ years experience with various combinations of web dev, sys admin,
database admin

\- Almost 5 years of 99.9% remote work-from-home experience

\- B.S. in Computer Science

\- Major obsession with infosec and ethical hacking, I would love to help fill
the talent shortage

\- Extremely easygoing and easy to get along with

~~~
pc86
Hi, do you have a LinkedIn or something you could share? My email is also in
my profile :)

------
AStrangeMorrow
Location: Palo Alto, CA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: NLP, Machine Learning, Python, Word Embeddings,Elasticsearch

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1upG03_Y0btq3QnOJB5QoloNPTN_...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1upG03_Y0btq3QnOJB5QoloNPTN_WtK-3/view?usp=drivesdk)

Email: sam.samuel.magnan [at] gmail.com

\----------------

Data Scientist with 4 years of experience in NLP, multiple hats: from model
building to production deployment, data pipelines, AI/ML vulgarization (public
talks, client events etc...). I recently received my work authorization (EAD)
to work in the US.

------
zbarnes
Location: DFW

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (to select cities in the US)

Technologies: Angular, Angularjs, REST and GraphQL, HTML/CSS/Vanilla JS,
interested in React or Vue

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fEOkls4fAZU0qwVRIKxpGlUg0gi...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fEOkls4fAZU0qwVRIKxpGlUg0giSDunN/view?usp=sharing)

Email: nandagms@gmail.com

Note: I've been working as an engineer for 5+ years but I am interested in
getting into product. Would love to work for a company that would be willing
to mentor me into a PM role as I continue doing FE work

------
timewasted

      Location: Las Vegas, Nevada
      Remote: yes, vastly preferred
      Willing to relocate: highly unlikely, but perhaps for the right opportunity?
      Technologies: PHP and Java primarily for my professional career.  I have a very strong interest in security/reverse engineering and I'd like a good excuse to really dive into Elixir and/or Rust.  Some hobby work with Go, Python and Vue.  Various devops stuff (Ansible, RabbitMQ, MongoDB, etc).
      Résumé/CV: https://static.timewasted.me/files/resume.pdf
      Email: ryan@timewasted.me

------
erdos4d
Location: Quito, Ecuador

Remote: Required

Willing to relocate: No

Stuff I Like: Python, Java, HTML/CSS/JS, Docker, Ansible, Terraform, AWS, Git,
Linux, Nginx, PostgreSQL.

Email: erdos4d at gmail

I'm a 7+ year fullstack dev with a lot of operations experience. As a bonus, I
have a PhD in Computational and Applied Mathematics (Old Dominion University,
Norfolk, VA, USA). I want to acquire some remote contract work if possible. I
work well in a remote setting and am pretty chill to interact with. I have a
lot of code I can show if needed. Please contact me at my email if you think I
might be a good match for what you're doing. Thanks:)

------
donretag
My industry has been heavily affected by the shutdowns. While I have been safe
from the cuts and will probably not be affected in the near future, I am
looking into changes. Location: Los Angeles

Remote: only for the right company (have tons of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Elasticsearch expert/contributor. Big data stack
(Cassandra/Kafka/Spark/Lambda/etc). Primarily JVM languages, Python.
Definitely no front-end/full-stack.

Résumé/CV/Email:
[https://pastebin.com/tu3nDzsC](https://pastebin.com/tu3nDzsC)

------
lycium
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes, preferably

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AWS, Kubernetes, Helm, Docker, Hashicorp Vault, Terraform,
Packer, Nix, Python, Pandas / Scikit-Learn / Scipy / Numpy, Django, Django
Rest Framework, Jenkins, PostgreSQL, Linux

CV: Available on request.

Email: hiren AT hiren DOT io

Linkedin: in/the-hiren-shah

My previous roles have been Solutions Architect, Site Reliability Engineer and
Senior Software Engineer. Most of my experience has been working on greenfield
projects. The last project was the buildout of a digital bank from scratch.
I'm primarily available for remote based contract opportunities in the UK at
the moment.

------
neuromancer2701

      Location: Central Virginia
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: C++, C, yocto linux, python, embedded,4G, 5G TDD 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/nerdking/
    
      Email:king.seth@gmail.com
     Website: openrover.com
    

Embedded linux engineer with a passion for C++ and robotics. Jack of all
Trades Master of None. Debugging all sorts of C and C++ code. Remote is what I
am really targeting but I would be open to a 2-3 week integration period
onsite and 1 week a quarter back at HQ. Georgia Tech OMSCS 2018

------
rscnt

      Location: San Salvador, El Salvador
      Remote: ues
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: django, flask, typescript, react, postgres, sagemaker, scikit-learn, pandas, rails, postgresql and had done a bit of work with spring. 
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request 
      (https://www.linkedin.com/in/raulascencio/)
      Email: rascencio@protonmail.com
    

I've been working as a software developer for the past five years and a half,
comfortable working with django and rails in the backend and react.js in the
frontend.

------
SamWhited

      Location: Atlanta, GA USA
      Remote: Yes, have experience working remote and like it
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Go (golang), Rust, Python, Postgresql, Terraform, etc.
      Résumé/CV: Email for full résumé or https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1087001 for an overview
      Email: sam@samwhited.com
    

Looking for a backend focused job. I have valuable experience with open
standards and real time messaging (XMPP in particular), as well as lots of Go
experience including lots of contributions to the Go project itself.

------
mlu
Location: Frankfurt, Germany

Remote: Open to it.

Willing to relocate: yes / within Germany

Technologies: Software Design, Algorithms, Machine Learning, Data Science,
Agile Development, Productization, Linux/CLI, Git, Docker, Databases, C++,
Java, Python, R, MATLAB

Résumé/CV: [https://l0x.de/files/cv.pdf](https://l0x.de/files/cv.pdf)

Email: mlx.hn@ml1.net

Website: [https://l0x.de/](https://l0x.de/)

I'm a passionate software engineer, computer and data scientist who loves to
build stuff and enjoys being around people with the same mindset.

------
kumard
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Willing to relocate: Yes. Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP/Laravel, JavaScript, Swift / iOS, AWS. Wordpress /
Woocommerce, Mysql/ DynamoDB / Firebase, PyTorch

I got a PhD in engineering (informatics related) in the bay area, but then
moved on to web and app development, and ran a startup using ml/data
science/web tech at scale. I have 6+ years of experience building web apps,
scaling backends on AWS/GCP, data science, and machine learning. Interested in
both startups and larger companies. Resume available on request.

Email: kumarmd@protonmail.com

------
mcxx

      Location: CET/CEST (UTC+1/UTC+2)
      Remote: Yes, only remote
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, AWS, iOS, Go, Typescript, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://milancermak.com/Milan-Cermak-CV.pdf
      Email: milan.cermak@gmail.com
    

I can build products from scratch and operate them in production with hundreds
of thousands of users. I am reliable, detail oriented, and a fast learner. I
enjoy leading a team, but I'm equally happy working autonomously. I'm looking
for a growing company filled with smart people.

------
PudparK
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript (Async/Await, Promise, JSON), HTML, CSS (SASS), SQL
Frameworks & Libraries - React, Axios, Express, Query, Bootstrap, Tailwind
Database/Industry Tools - Netlify, GraphQL, Git, GitHub, Command Line
Tools/Software - VSCode, Figma, cPanel, Adobe (Illustrator, Photoshop,
Premiere Pro, After Effects)

Résumé/CV: [https://pudpark.dev/download/paul-barron-front-end-
developer...](https://pudpark.dev/download/paul-barron-front-end-developer-
resume.pdf)

Email: p.barron@outlook.com

------
humaneroots
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HR/People Ops with a varied tech background (see resume)

* Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/njpetrash/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/njpetrash/)

* Email: humaneroots@gmail.com

Hi there! I’m all about nurturing employees, creating compelling onboarding
experiences, and improving processes, no matter the industry. I have extensive
experience in project management and am deeply accustomed to handling and
directing business operations. Contract roles preferred but I’d sign on full-
time with the right company.

------
poooogles

      Location: Greater London
      Remote: Yes (1 day in 5 in the office or 2 days in 14 is OK).
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: Python, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Postgres, Redis, Elasticsearch, Kafka, Cassandra, Rest, gRPC, BDD.
      Résumé/CV: http://www.sampegler.co.uk/sam_pegler_cv_040620.pdf
      Email: jobs at sampegler dot co dot uk.
    

Looking for Lead SRE or Senior Python roles. Open to Clojure/Rust roles as
well but I'd need a little longer to get up to speed on them. Not open to
roles in betting.

------
mdurco
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Node, JS & TS, React, React Native, Python, Go, Postgres, GCP,
AWS, Containers, Kubernetes, Terraform, Linux

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariandurco/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariandurco/)
[https://github.com/MajoDurco](https://github.com/MajoDurco)

Email: majodurco [at] gmail.com

Experienced software engineer specialised in full-stack development and dev-
ops. Interested in helping to creating valuable early-stage products in a
startup environment.

------
people_not_bots
Location:L.A., CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: potentially

Technologies: Python, SQL, R, ESRI, Stata

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/douglas-smith-
la](https://www.linkedin.com/in/douglas-smith-la)

I believe my skills as a digital analyst and my extensive experience endemic
promoting and fundraising for political candidates is extremely relevant to
this position. I have more than three years of professional work experience as
a data analyst, marketing and digital strategy, including work experience on
political campaigns and in startup environments.

Email: contact via linkedin

------
antoyo

      Location: Greater Montreal Area (Québec), Canada
      Remote: Yes.
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Rust, Linux, compiler construction, assembly, C
      Résumé/CV: https://stackoverflow.com/story/antoyo
      Email: antoni.boucher [at] samsung [dot] com
    
      - I'm the developer of the relm GUI library, written in Rust: https://github.com/antoyo/relm
      - I developed a compiler backend, including instruction selection and register allocation: https://github.com/antoyo/tiger-rs

------
dave118
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Redux, Node.js, Express, Jest, SQL, noSQL, Electron,
HTML/CSS/Javascript

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dave-
franz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dave-franz/)

Email: davidlawrencefranz (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm comfortable working across the stack but I'm primarily looking for a Front
End Engineering role working with React. Also of high importance is to work
with a collaborative team of empathetic engineers that are supportive and
value the overall success of the team.

------
invalidOrTaken
Location: Utah, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unlikely unless you're in the Bay Area

The Sell: I have written a _lot_ of React/Clojurescript over the last seven
years (don't worry, I know js well too). Happy to do more, though I'm looking
to transition to the back end. Have done work in Python/Ruby as well.

I also used to be a consultant---if you're _not_ technical, and scanning this
looking for a developer, feel free to contact me for a free consultation,
regardless of whether I can help with your particular project. I like
meeting/helping people

email: dchristianbell@gmail.com

------
sajattack
Multidisciplined Software Engineer specializing in Low-level systems
development and DevOps

Location: Victoria, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: Rust, C/C++, AWS, Python, Ansible, Verilog, Git

Resume: [https://paulsajna.com/resume.pdf](https://paulsajna.com/resume.pdf)

Email: paulsajna@gmail.com

I have a vast portfolio of open source Rust projects such as a PSP Homebrew
SDK in the Rust programming language, a hardware abstraction layer for
Atmel/Microchip SAMD microcontrollers, and I am a former contributor to Redox
OS.

------
Sanjay_143
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: React, Redux, Angular, Node, Javascript, Shopify.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...).

Email: sm104030@gmail.com

This is Sanjay and I am an expert level developer with 5+ years of experience
mostly in SASS and web app development.

Github: [https://github.com/makasanas](https://github.com/makasanas)

I can start work immediately.

Thanks.

------
trdainhan

      Location: Singapore
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Rails, Go, AWS, Kubernetes, Gitlab CI/CD, Rabbitmq, Postgres, Elasticsearch, React, Redux
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2PnjAq6
      Email: in CV
    

Senior Software Engineer, experience in multiple function of a product: Infra,
devops, Data, BE. Have been working in startup for over the last 4 years,
still want to join a startup that could become something big. 6+ years, team
leading experience, interesting in startup with great idea.

------
noetix
15 years as a software engineer, 4 years working remotely, 4 years serverless,
8 years SPA.

This year I've worked full-time and also completed 700 hours of freelance and
side projects this year, I would like to throw it all into one company!

Location: Sunshine Coast, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Preferred Tech: Serverless, AWS, GraphQL, DynamoDB, React

Resume:
[https://www.icloud.com/iclouddrive/07ooVu8HMihMdm5Q6Jaq12qFA...](https://www.icloud.com/iclouddrive/07ooVu8HMihMdm5Q6Jaq12qFA#Resume_-
_Alex_Joyce_\(Intl\))

Email: im@alex-joyce.com

Github, open source contributions, LinkedIn in my resume.

------
7iu56gt54w
Infrastructure Engineer / DevOps / Systems Engineer / Architect / Fullstack

Looking for consulting or contracting opportunities.

Location: Europe (the Netherlands) Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: terraform, salt, puppet, python, docker, kubernetes, we secure,
expand or migrate custom applications.

Platforms: Anything that runs open-source infrastructure

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/skroes/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/skroes/)
Email: serge@kroescontrol.nl Engineers certified in RHCE, OSCP, AKS, Docker

------
claudio-viola
LOCATION: LONDON, EUROPE, REMOTE - Remote: YES preferred

\- Willing to relocate: unlikely, but do contact me about it

\- Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, Node.js, graphql, Docker, kubernetes,
jenkins, aws, cloud, devops, backend, agile, scrum, kanban, python, ruby,
shell scripting, linux, chef, ansible, ci/cd

\- Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2HucTwp](http://bit.ly/2HucTwp)

\- [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

------
dan_can_code
Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript primarily such as React, Redux, Node.js, GraphQL,
also HTML, CSS, Python

I am primarily a front-end developer with vast experience across stacks. More
of a generalist than a specialist. Problem solving is my passion - users come
first. Have worked remotely previously and in a client context, so my soft
skills are great. Looking for a team who needs a creative problem solver.

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dannyburnett/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dannyburnett/)

email: danny.j.burnett@gmail.com

------
fredjones33
Location: Roanoke, VA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Gatsby, GraphQL, CSS/SASS, JavaScript

Website: [https://www.fredjones.dev](https://www.fredjones.dev)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/greenlightjohnny](https://github.com/greenlightjohnny)

Email: fred@fredjones.dev

Hi, I'm searching for an entry level Front End role, or internship. I also do
some work with the Back End, such as Node.JS and Express, but I'm currently
not as strong as I am with the Front End. Happy to relocate anywhere. Cheers!

------
cascada
Location: Turkey

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: various; mostly: Erlang/Elixir, Haskell, Ocaml, Rust, Ruby,
Python, C, JS, web in general (full-stack, mostly backend)

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.co](https://gildedhonour.co)

Email: alex @ serendipia.email

======

A problem solver with around a decade of working remotely and as a freelancer.

I've built several project by myself from scratch. I've been working with
various technologies, mostly, but not only, with web.

* web, full-stack

* e-commerce

* marketing

* machine learning

* info-security

======

[https://gildedhonour.co/projects](https://gildedhonour.co/projects)

------
zach_sherman
Location: SF / Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: React, Node, Rust, Svelte, HTML/CSS/JS

CV: [https://zach.digital](https://zach.digital)

email: zach@ my CV domain

\--------------------------

Junior dev with a hunger to learn. Outside of coding, I have a degree in
design and have built and led teams in fast-paced environments. I worked for
~six months as a do-it-all product engineer before covid hit. I favor
functional programming, aggressive refactoring, and optimizing for simplicity
and speed. Happy to work anywhere in the stack, but most knowledgeable about
front-end.

------
sydneygrant
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, GraphQL, Jest, Git, HTML, CSS, Ruby,
Ruby on Rails. Exposure to Java and Python

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tbOFCbN0hEtPJf8io__X-
uBte7j...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tbOFCbN0hEtPJf8io__X-
uBte7jMBoia/view)

Email: grantsydney4 [at] gmail [dot] com

Frontend developer with professional experience using Javascript, React, and
GraphQL. Looking for full-time opportunities where I can grow and contribute
to a team.

------
tapland
Location: Europe/Sweden

    
    
      Remote: Yes 
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes, US based fiancée but any place outside Sweden of interest!  
    
      Technologies: I currently do COBOL on OpenVMS and some Java  (handed responsibility for our APIs and RDB after retirements), done some RPG IV and attending distance university studies in C++ this fall. Willing to learn any other tech by tinkering if you have upcoming needs but nothing at the moment.   
    
      Résumé/CV: skoog.dev 
    
      Email: simon*symbol that gets you spam bombed*skoog.dev

------
drewhsu86
Location: Queens, NY

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: continental United States

Technologies: HTML/CSS, Javascript, React, Express, MongoDB, Python, Ruby on
Rails, Postgresql

Website: [https://drewhsu86.com](https://drewhsu86.com)

Resume: [https://drewhsu86.com/images/andrew-hsu-
Resume2020.pdf](https://drewhsu86.com/images/andrew-hsu-Resume2020.pdf)

Email: drewhsu86@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/drew-
hsu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/drew-hsu/)

------
mirkodrummer
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes (only). I started working remotely way before than the pandemic,
so I have the tools, organization and experience needed.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, ReactNative, NodeJs, AWS, Serverless architecture

Linkedin page: [https://www.linkedin.com/mwlite/in/mirko-
mariani-44a2892b](https://www.linkedin.com/mwlite/in/mirko-mariani-44a2892b)

Email: mariani.mirko@gmail.com Email me for updated CV.

------
vmlinuz
Location: Hong Kong (UK citizen, HK Permanent Resident, English-speaking)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Primary: Linux/Unix, Python, Django, PHP. Secondary: SQL, git,
AWS, JavaScript, Android, shell, HTML, C. Tertiary: Go, Kotlin, Docker

CV: [https://bit.ly/3blS31m](https://bit.ly/3blS31m)

Email: richard@vmlinuz.org

I am an experienced engineer, mostly working on web/API backend in PHP and
Python recently - but I've also done Unix kernel and OS work, and written a
few Android apps. I'm available immediately, and good at making stuff work!

~~~
tyrankh
> Hong Hong

typo?

~~~
dang
We'll fix it.

~~~
vmlinuz
D'oh! I did notice the typo after I'd posted it, but it was too late to do
anything about it. Thanks tyrankh and dang :D

------
alexyz12
Location: Santa Barbara

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies (Skills): Python, data engineering/backend development, computer
vision, machine learning, Swift/iOS dev

Website: www.alexmarshall.website

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MzPTIAfx294kIAgpWzcyDMcFHLF...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MzPTIAfx294kIAgpWzcyDMcFHLFxBJ01/view?usp=sharing)

Email: alex_marshall@fastmail.com

I've worked mostly on smaller teams with a wide variety of technologies. I'm
now interested in working on a big team of passionate engineers.

------
odomojuli
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Relocation package only

Technologies: React, Machine Learning, Python

Resume: [https://odomojuli.com/](https://odomojuli.com/)

Email: info@odomojuli.com

Bio: Luxury eCommerce designer. Machine learning specialist for offensive
social engineering. I design and develop mobile/web eCommerce apps for high-
end services and goods. My hobby's researching OSINT tools for marketing and
targeting. I make it dead easy to find clients to sell expensive things.
Resume upon request. Feel free to just drop me a line to chat.

------
jkorth
Location: Nebraska

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Statamic), Elixir/Phoenix, HTML/CSS/JS,
Linux (Ubuntu), AWS

Resume: [https://resume.jakekorth.com](https://resume.jakekorth.com)

Email: jake [at] jakekorth [dot] com

I’ve been working at a web development agency for the past seven years, as
well as freelancing for the past three. I’ve worked on a large number of
WordPress websites, some of them with moderately high traffic, and web
applications built with PHP/Laravel. I’m available for full time and contract
work.

------
daenz

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: potentially
      Technologies: Rust, Python, Terraform, C/C++, Docker, AWS
      Resume: https://www.arwmoffat.com/ https://github.com/amoffat
      Email: arwmoffat@gmail.com
    

I'm a Senior Devops Engineer. I like building new and innovative ideas, and I
feel comfortable anywhere in the stack. I am especially strong in optimizing
and improving existing processes...removing cruft, cleaning tech debt, and
solving hairy problems.

------
tibble49
Location: New York

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, VB, HTML, Javascript, Angular, CSS, PHP (but willing to
learn anything, fast learner and love the challenge of learning a new tech or
language)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZsFsgLNjZxeLoQhzlzy_BYPWG9C...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZsFsgLNjZxeLoQhzlzy_BYPWG9CWq0VM/view?usp=sharing)

Email: lindsey.tibbitts@gmail.com

------
Gabriel_Martin
* Location: Boston

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Technologies: JS/HTML/CSS frontend development, UI/UX Design and research

* Résumé/CV: [https://rb.gy/ownjvm](https://rb.gy/ownjvm)

* Email: Gabrielmtn+github [at] gmail

I'd like to be involved with product teams who keep engineering and design
working very closely. I love building UI, doing research with users, and
exploring opportunities to create great experiences. I could theoretically do
a pure UX design, or a pure UI development role, but doing both keeps things
exciting!

------
gauthierp

      Location: Los Angeles, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, JavaScript, React, Docker, AWS. Always willing to learn something new.
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1428YOUIhDny8XVsXU5L40bA-dISO7aWq/view?usp=sharing
      Email: gauthier.pitois@gmail.com
      Background: 8+ year of Backend and Fullstack experience. I love working on highly available applications and cloud infrastructure. I also have experience in data analysis (R, GIS).

------
madacol

        Location: Europe
        Remote: yes
        Willing to relocate: yes
        Technologies: ReactJs, SQL, Mysql, NodeJs, Svelte, Python, Docker, Linux, Bash, Arduino, C++, Raspberry Pi, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSql, PIC, GCP, Html, Css, Javascript
        Email: at gmail, madacol10

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/madacol/aboutme/blob/master/resume.asciid...](https://github.com/madacol/aboutme/blob/master/resume.asciidoc)

~~~
madacol
Sorry, Resume is
[https://github.com/madacol/aboutme/blob/master/resume.md](https://github.com/madacol/aboutme/blob/master/resume.md)

~~~
madacol
I made another mistake in the Location section.

I'm in Perú right now, but I am not looking for a job here, I'm planning to
move to europe as soon as flights are reopened.

------
ashimo
Location: Paraguay

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Vue, AWS, Azure, C#, C++

Resume/CV:
[https://1drv.ms/w/s!AoCNLH7VBzsAsgRv02alS5lQ9x3o?e=7pHoeP](https://1drv.ms/w/s!AoCNLH7VBzsAsgRv02alS5lQ9x3o?e=7pHoeP)

Email: akirashimosoeda (at) gmail (dot) com

I am a full stack engineer with 5 years of experience. Currently I’ve been
working on performance optimizations using Azure stack on an existing project.
I also developed an in-house replacement for Twilio to dispatch SMS using
proprietary hardware to solve a local issue.

------
XVincentX

      Location: Austin, TX
      
      Remote: Yes
      
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      
      Technologies: TypeScript, Clojure
      
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/vncz/
      
      Email: hello@vncz.codes
    

I am looking for a Principal Engineer/Architect role where I could help (and
ultimately own) to design small-medium size systems. A real opportunity of
using Clojure would be a small +, but I can stick to
Node/TypeScript/JavaScript if the role is particularly interesting.

------
happppy
Location: Islamabad, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, ReactJS, NodeJS, ExpressJS, Php,
Laravel, MySQL, Redis, Git, socket.io.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-
raza-/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-raza-/)

Email: ahmdrzalifa [at] gmail [dot] com

Hi, I am a full-stack developer with 3 years of experience building secure and
scalable web applications. I have worked on various applications like CRM,
management systems, live bidding applications, and e-commerce stores.

------
meerab
Location: Cupertino, CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: ReactJS, NodeJS, Wordpress, APIs (Frontend focused)

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: meera@askteammate.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/meerab/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/meerab/)

Email is: meera@askteammate.com

Github: [https://github.com/meera](https://github.com/meera)

I am front end web developer. I am looking for freelance/contracting work.

I am decent at scripting. I have automated workflows by sprinkling API calls
resulting into saving countless man hours.

------
lloydjones
Location: Devon, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Node.js, JS, PHP, GraphQL, a little Python, Git, SCSS,
Emotion CSS, GCP (Google Cloud Platform), Next JS

Email: hn@lloydjones.io

Résumé: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/fgml3n792edo9t9/lloydjones-
resume....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fgml3n792edo9t9/lloydjones-resume.pdf)

\---

Experienced CTO of a small startup, and all-round full-stack developer,
looking for new tech challenges in a family-friendly remote workplace.

I don't mind timezone differences, as most of my career to-date has included
them.

------
zeta0134
Location: South Texas

Remote: Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: Planning to move to East Tennessee, otherwise no.

Technologies: Strong: Rust, ES6+, Node.js, C++, Python, Lua Linux (RedHat).
Familiar: Java, PHP, C#, various assembly languages

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/30qJWho](https://bit.ly/30qJWho)

Email: nicholas [at] reploid [dot] cafe

Seasoned Linux Administrator with years of self taught development experience.
Web tech is my strongest area professionally, but I love a good challenge and
am naturally drawn to embedded systems as a hobby.

------
ryanbarwick

      Location: UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Within the UK
      Technologies: TypeScript, JavaScript, Node, React, Linux, a bit of Python, web stuff in general.
      Email: ryanbarwick@protonmail.com
    

I'm a mid-level full-stack web developer with three years commercial
experience. Most of my work life has been within the JS web ecosystem, but I'm
always happy to learn new things. I'm willing to move within the UK, my
preference being a major city, especially London.

------
nataz
Location: DC metro area Remote: No Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Link
analysis tools (palantir/gephi), remote sensing, data visualization and GIS
(tableau, SIG-IMINT analysis) Résumé/CV:I don’t have a traditional HN dev
background, but I do have a track record of managing the integration of the
tools, people and processes necessary for the deployment of hundreds of
millions of dollars worth of complex hardware/sensor based engineering
projects.

Interested in AMZN positions at the new Arlington HQ if anyone has any info.

Knowledge/Skills:

\- Navigated and managed the US government contracting process from both sides
of the table as both a federal manager and a government contractor -
Experience and insight into working with the US National Lab complex - Managed
globally distributed teams that bring multimillion-dollar projects in on time
and on budget with a high degree of quality - Negotiated agreements and
contracts with dozens of foreign governments - Built diverse, deeply
integrated teams, with diverse skill sets (security, intelligence, science,
logistics, engineering, IT, and communications) to design solutions to complex
problems in very challenging environments - Subject matter expert on multiple
National Security Council working groups, consultant to INTERPOL, office
interlocutor with IC, DOJ, and DOD elements - Familiar with both executive
branch/department level/OMB and congressional authorization and appropriation
process

What I do now:

\- Program Director working in a National Security field holding an active
Q/TS/SCI w/ poly - Manage a ~$180M+ annual budget w/ oversight of 150+ FTEs
organized into distributed teams working on complex projects in 30+ foreign
countries across the globe - GS15 equivalent with both a policy and program
implementation background at senior USG leadership level

Previous work includes: physical and political risk assessments for clients
operating in potentially dangerous environments, sub-contractor as a national
security subject matter expert for multiple US National Laboratories, sub-
contractor for Palantir sub (back when they used to use other companies for
forward deployed), research analyst at a policy institute on defense and
intelligence topics, other interesting stuff

Email: JayCeeJobOffers@gmail.com

------
solbloch

      Location: Upstate NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Common Lisp, Clojure, JS, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://solb.io/resume.pdf
      Email: solomonbloch@gmail.com
    

I'm a recent graduate of Syracuse University. I studied applied math, with
minors in physics and computer science. I am looking for full-time job in
software engineer or some sort of devops. I have worked on a lot of personal
projects, as well as contributed to open source Common Lisp projects.

Thanks!

------
leahey
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: Licensed attorney (NJ, PA) with a focus on tax and technology;
intermediate Python, SQL, some pandas and numpy

Resume: [http://andrew.legal/s/Leahey-cv-
April2020.pdf](http://andrew.legal/s/Leahey-cv-April2020.pdf)

Email: Andrew [at] Leahey.org

Looking for any opportunities to work at intersection of law and technology
(and to the extent possible, tax). You can see some of my writing at
[http://andrew.legal](http://andrew.legal).

------
andrestoga
Location: Merced, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++11, Python3, Robotics (ROS, Gazebo, FlexBE), Linux(Ubuntu),
Embedded Systems, GIT, Unit testing(gtests, rostests).

Resume: linkedin.com/in/andrestoga (PDF on request)

Email: atorresgarcia [at] ucmerced [dot] edu

I'm currently seeking a Robotics Software Engineer position at a Robotics
company/startup/institute. My research interests lie in Robot Algorithms,
Navigation, Motion Planning and Autonomous Ground Vehicles(AGV). I'm open to
all sorts of opportunities, so please reach out!

------
perezperret
Full stack developer, specialized in Ruby on Rails, proficient on front-end
technologies too, looking mostly for contract work.

    
    
      Location: Florianopolis, Brazil
      Remote: Yes (preferred, I move every few months)
      Willing to relocate: Yes, but would probably require visa sponsorship
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2c2hcu05ohhu3e9/CV%20Santiago%20Perez%20Perret%20Jul%202020.pdf?dl=0
      Email: perezperret@gmail.com

------
fuelnow1

      Location: Houston, Tx
      Remote:Yes
      Willing to relocate:Yes
      Technologies:TF(Keras),Python,PySpark, Flask(REST), DL/ML for Time Series/Anomaly Detection/NLP, Azure,GCP
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BGutIX58t6rOCTWqssyqMd7bzqvtKQwo/view?usp=sharing 
      Email:gzhou13@gmail.com
    

Currently working as a Machine Learning Engineer. Very interested in West
Coast/NY/Austin but open to anywhere.

------
Lichtso

      Location: Berlin, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depends
      Technologies: Rust, C, C++, Assembly, Python, JavaScript, OpenGL, Vulkan
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ioSSLjz8t8Do76VsncOX4grAG_oSUHz0/view?usp=sharing
      Email: AlexanderMeissner@gmx.net
      GitHub: https://github.com/lichtso
    

I specialize in three areas: Embedded; Compiler / Interpreter / Emulator;
Computer Graphics / GPU

------
Mike_Cova
Location: Laredo, Tx, USA.

Remote: Yes,

Willing to relocate: Yes,

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JS, NodeJS, AWS, Git, MongoDB, Firebase, React/React
Native, ExpressJS, Swift, Java.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1X0OD8FnmHrIE7obEF73cXy37AKd...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1X0OD8FnmHrIE7obEF73cXy37AKdePqAe/view?usp=sharing)

Email: m.covar20 at gmail

I'm a new Grad, with 2 + years of fullstack dev experience. As a bonus, I'm
bilingual speaking Spanish and English.

------
vberezny
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, TS/JS, Python, Java, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS,
GCP.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/vladimir-
bereznyakov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vladimir-bereznyakov/)

Email: v.bereznyakov@gmail.com

I have over a year of full time experience working as a SWE, most recently at
Tesla, and will be graduating this December. Looking for a full stack/back end
role starting in January.

Areas of Interest:

\- Cloud services

\- Systems/application development

\- Blockchain development

------
alexanderjbuck

      Location: Baltimore, MD
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Southern California (preferred))
      Technologies: Java, SQL, Linux, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://1drv.ms/w/s!Aq3bHD_1yf2h-T-13s8syFdU_F25
      Email: alexanderjbuck@gmail.com

I generally work on Java backends, I have also have done some interesting work
with vehicle classification and personnel scheduling. Have also learned R,
Rust and React for various projects.

------
helltone
Location: London

Remote: No (hoping to go back to an office when the lockdown is lifted)

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in Europe.

Technologies: C++, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://funchal.github.io/](https://funchal.github.io/)

Email: gafunchal AT gmail.com

I'm an experienced software engineer with a passion for working in
collaborative teams, and a research/optimization background. I also have some
management experience if that comes in handy. Looking for my next opportunity.

------
mxgarcia
Location: NY, NY

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, React, Redux, PostgreSQL

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U7hGrphWDzG45v9LDK8a82ZRFf7...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U7hGrphWDzG45v9LDK8a82ZRFf7epeqf/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mannyalgarcia@gmail.com

Looking for a jr. dev or apprenticeship opportunity. I graduated a coding
bootcamp with significant projects. I also have exceptional soft skills that
lends itself well to working on teams.

------
infoworktime
Location: Northern Ireland, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes but prefer full time remote or local office space.

Technologies: Pen Testing, Programming - most recent: Django, Struts, Spring.
Daily linux admin. Can automate tasks or create utilities in Bash, Python or
Powershell.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: forjobonhnaw@gmail.com

Coming from a security background. Most programming experience with java and
python. Can deploy and use DevOps tools or services like
Atlassian/Docker/Jenkins/Kubernetes/Git/Splunk. Bash/Powershell.

Thanks

------
craftit

      Location: Surrey UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: Machine learning and AI (20 years), Computer Vision, Face Recognition, C++, Python, Robotics, some electronic design. Startup and CTO experience.    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/charlesgalambos/
      Email: craftit@gmail.com
    

Looking for interesting opportunities. I really enjoy R&D work, particularly
connected to robotics and AI.

------
cs0
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: VB.NET, C#, PHP, React, JavaScript, Laravel, Go

Résumé/CV:
[https://1drv.ms/w/s!AnIhOsRqHCyw32cteBfALdRlTUMd?e=h1pizi](https://1drv.ms/w/s!AnIhOsRqHCyw32cteBfALdRlTUMd?e=h1pizi)

Email: marnold1@pm.me

I've been working in the software/web development industry for 7 years now -
looking for new and exciting challenges. Proficient in full-stack web
development and VB.NET/C# winforms, with some recent work being UWP.

------
rafiki6
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ML, NLP, Python, Java

Resume/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rafikmatta](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rafikmatta)

I have a decade of experience in SWE. I have spent the last 3 years focused on
obtaining a data science masters and working on data science and engineering,
ML engineering and NLP projects at financial institutions.

I am looking to make a move to a high growth company that has ML well
integrated into their product.

------
luizfzs
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes, preferably

Willing to relocate: Depends where

Technologies: Java, Python, ActiveMQ, RabbitMQ, MariaDB, MongoDB, Docker, ELK
stack, Bamboo.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/luizfzsaggioro](https://www.linkedin.com/in/luizfzsaggioro)

Software engineer with 4 years of experience. Gets up to speed fast and is not
ashamed of asking questions. Interested in automation in general. Curious
about new technologies and their potential uses.

------
Miredly
Location: Honolulu, HI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Rust, Unity/C#, Max/MSP, AWS/Google Compute

Résumé: mired.space/Resume_2020.pdf

Email: miles@mired.space

Background: Audio engineering and multimedia development, worked previously at
the Smithsonian on various projects including an app to make the Eclipse
accessible to people who are blind or visually impaired, and a multimedia
installation at the National Air and Space Museum. Open to a variety of work
from consulting to game dev to backend media processing.

------
ubaltaci
Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: Maybe?

Willing to relocate: yes / only europe and canada

Technologies: Go/Node.js/Mongodb/ELK/AWS (d2d), React/Postresql/Graphql
(personal)

Résumé/CV: upon request.

Email: me@ugurbaltaci.com

~10 years of experience, co-founded two successful startups, exited from both,
yagni/kiss believer and I am looking for a job in small-to-mid startups which
I can contribute more.
[https://github.com/ubaltaci](https://github.com/ubaltaci)

------
fparat
Location: Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded Software, microcontrollers firmware, C, C++, Python
2/3, Rust, VHDL, FPGA, Linux, Git, test-driven development, basic circuit
design, sensors, drivers, CLI+GUI tools

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/fparat/moderncv/blob/franck/franck_parat_...](https://github.com/fparat/moderncv/blob/franck/franck_parat_en.pdf)

Email: franck.parat !at! gmail.com

------
consultutah
Location: Orem, UT Remote: OK Willing to relocate: Maybe Technologies:
C#/.NET, Ruby, JavaScript Email in profile

20+ yrs experience. Currently C-level exec open to opportunities including
C-level or IC. Most recently, I've been key leader, architect and partial
implementor of systems to help a company grow from 0 to $50M/ARR. Before that,
helped another company grow from low 7 figures to over $100M/ARR building out
flagship product and spin-offs.

------
atulkum
Have extensive experience deploying large deep learning based model for
speech/nlp in production. Efficient in Software Engineering and applied
research. Looking for a part time Speech/NLP/Deep learning gig. Can code in
c++/python.

    
    
      Location: Remote
      Remote: Yes (only remote)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Speech, NLP, deep learning,, pytorch, C++/java/pyhton
      Résumé/CV: ping me 
      Email: ping me

------
dizzystar
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: yes

Relocate: no

Tech: Python, Clojure, VueJs, PostgreSQL, etc.

Website: [https://butternotes.com](https://butternotes.com)

\-- tech stack in butternotes: clojure, postgresql, vuejs, musicxml and other
music-related libs.

github: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

During the past few months, I've learned some NodeJS and VueJS. I'm currently
learning how to build audio VSTs, using C++ and the Juce framework.

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
nmandal

      Location: San Diego, Ca
      Remote: yes or in person
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, REACT/REDUX, VUE/VUEX, NODE, 
       EXPRESS, SQL, MONGO. 
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request 
      (https://www.linkedin.com/in/noelmandal)
      Email: noelambatmandal@gmail.com
    

I have a background in Frontend development, but open to Backend or Full-stack
positions. Looking for new opportunities

------
breue
Location: Washington, D.C.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Product Design, Product Development, Product Prototyping,
Algorithm Design, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Swift, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Relevancy Algorithms, Machine Learning, Artificial Intelligence, Sentiment
Analysis, Ontologies, Natural Language Processing, Text Summarization

Resume/CV: Will email upon request

Email: zach@breue.com

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

------
Austin_Conlon
Apple platform software engineer (iOS, iPadOS, macOS, tvOS, watchOS)

Location: Mountain View, CA

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, Cocoa Touch, SwiftUI

App Store apps: [https://apps.apple.com/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961](https://apps.apple.com/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AustinConlon](https://github.com/AustinConlon)

Email: austinconlon@icloud.com

------
swilliamsio
Location: Melbourne, Australia (British Citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, React, JavaScript, Python, Unity

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/scott-alexander-
williams](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scott-alexander-williams)

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.swilliams.io/resources/ScottWilliamsCV.pdf](http://www.swilliams.io/resources/ScottWilliamsCV.pdf)

Email: woohoowilliams@gmail.com

------
jggrnth
Location: Ukraine

Remote: Yes, only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, FreeBSD, Apache, Nginx, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Jira,
Jenkins, Gitlab, Headless Virtualbox, KVM, Puppet, some shell scripting

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wgcMZul7sOFR4Ow_u1vY7-BW...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wgcMZul7sOFR4Ow_u1vY7-BW5atOrRJ2_vMCmRFC11Y/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: juggernauth@gmail.com

------
joan7770
Location: Boston, MA; Minneapolis, MN USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only if the company provides Relocation assistance

Technologies: Full Stack Engineer, C++, Angular.js, Node.js, JavaScript, SQL,
RESTful APIs, Java.

Résumé/CV: provided on request or [https://www.linkedin.com/in/joanmarin-
romero/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joanmarin-romero/)

Email: joan.marin.romero@icloud.com

------
nathancahill

      Location: US (Remote)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Full-stack web. Go, Python, JavaScript, SQL, GIS, PostgreSQL, AWS and many, many more. 
      Résumé/CV: nathancahill.com
      Email: nathan@nathancahill.com
    

I've been doing freelance software engineering for the last 10+ years.
Projects have dried up recently during the pandemic, so looking for new
opportunities including full-time positions.

------
TorontoJavaGuy
Location: Toronto Remote: Both remote and onsite Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Java & PostgreSQL (10+), shell scripting, Android Résumé/CV:
Please email me for a full CV Work type: Full-time or contract Website:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/roblehrbass/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/roblehrbass/)
Email: roblehrbass@gmail.com

~~~
TorontoJavaGuy
My apologies for the bad formatting, I'm new to this site! I tried to edit my
comment but the time limit expired. I'll repost here:

Location: Toronto

Remote: Both remote and onsite

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java & PostgreSQL (10+), shell scripting, Android

Résumé/CV: Please email me for a full CV

Work type: Full-time or contract

Website:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/roblehrbass/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/roblehrbass/)

Email: roblehrbass@gmail.com

------
vborza
Location: EU, Slovakia (UTC+2)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET Core, C#, Microservice, RabbitMQ, K8S, Typescript, Web API,
React, SQL Server, TimescaleDB, MongoDB, CI/CD

Résumé/CV: [https://borza.dev/](https://borza.dev/)

Email: me@viktorborza.com

I’m a senior .NET developer with more than 6 years of professional experience.
I have been designing and building services, web applications, and complex
distributed microservice oriented systems in C#.

------
kienankb
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: React/Redux, HTML/CSS/JS, Python, AWS, linux & shell work

Resume/CV: available on request, drop me an email

Email: kienan (at) kienankb.com

Github: [https://github.com/kienankb](https://github.com/kienankb)

Notes: three years of professional experience with both larger established
companies (dev team > 1000 people) and small startups (dev team < 10 people)

------
em-bee
Location: european, living in china

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not at this time. maybe in the future

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

Résumé/CV: on request (20 years experience with web development, team lead,
CTO)

Email: see profile.

I am open to remote part time contract opportunities (up to 30 hours) as a
senior developer, teamlead, CTO, trainer or mentor

I am also able to build up a development team for you here in china, to help
you enter the chinese market or take advantage of chinese resources.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Good luck with your search. I suggest you post your resume here, as most other
job-seekers are doing the same.

------
sofiyaca

      Location: Berlin, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, Node JS, React, Angular, TypeScript, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, AWS, CSS, SASS, Express, Koa, Heroku, Testing (RSpec, Jest, Mocha), GraphQL
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sofiyalazarova/, https://github.com/sofiyaca
      Email: me [at] sofiya [dot] ca

------
sakar123
Location: United States Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Python, Django, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, React, SQL, Java, C Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MN1pkf0d6vm6HjOHIXr4CDyv9-j...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MN1pkf0d6vm6HjOHIXr4CDyv9-jlgNky/view?usp=sharing)
Email: sikar.samon@gmail.com

------
conroy
Jumping back into full-time work after a small break. Looking for a funded
startup with a small team building business software or developer tools.

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe?

Technologies: Go, SQL, React, Ruby, gRPC, distributed systems

Résumé/CV: [https://conroy.org/](https://conroy.org/) |
[https://github.com/kyleconroy](https://github.com/kyleconroy)

Email: kyle@conroy.org

------
orblivion

      Location: New Hampshire seacoast (hour from Boston MA, Manchester NH, Portland ME)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Go, Node.js, some Haskell
      Résumé/CV: https://danielkrol.com/resume/
      Email: dan+hnhiring@danielkrol.com
    

Happy to do part time/contract. Especially interested in FOSS development.

For full time: Been doing backend server dev so far. Looking to change it up.

------
mevric
Location: SF Bayarea, CA Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Golang, Kafka , Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, CI/CD.

Email: mevric00<at>gmail<dot>com.

I am a software architect/engineer with expertise in building cloud-native
products. I have been working in the payment space for the last 7 years. I
have extensive experience in various aspects of product development and can
help design, build a successful product. Please email to initiate further
discussion.

------
lgm527
Location: NYC Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: JavaScript,
TypeScript, React, React Native, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Python, SQL, PostgreSQL,
AWS, Docker, HTML, CSS/SASS, Git, SCRUM/Agile Methodology Résumé/CV:
[https://laurellmccaffrey.com/](https://laurellmccaffrey.com/) Email:
laurellmccaffrey@gmail.com

------
mettamage
Location: Europe (I'm an EU citizen in the west of Europe)

Remote: Yes, only fully remote roles

Willing to relocate: Maybe, depends on the country (too many factors to
consider)

Completed education: the value of a degree is the ability to dive wide and
deep. Here is what I studied (and finished).

\- Bachelor business informatics (3 years)

\- Bachelor psychology (3 years)

\- Master Information Science (1 year)

\- Research Master Computer Science (2 years)

Skills/Technologies:

\- Pentest-driven development,

\- NodeJS/ReactJS,

\- Java/Spring,

\- Python

\- and 10 other ones that I have dabbled with in the past

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: mettamage [at] protonmail [dot] com

------
dpcat237
Location: Barcelona, Spain (based; temporary in Ukraine)

Remote: yes, only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Golang, Linux, Docker / Kubernetes, JavaScript (Vue, Node,
Electron), PHP (Symfony / Laravel), MySQL / PostgreSQL, Redis / MongoDB /
Elasticsearch, AWS / GC

Resume/CV:
[https://registry.jsonresume.org/dpcat237](https://registry.jsonresume.org/dpcat237)

Email: dpcat237@gmail.com

------
tekahs
Location: France

Remote: Yes.

Only Remote for now.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript/Typescript (Node.js/React/Next.js),
MaterialUI/Tailwind, PostgreSQL, Redis, Serverless, GraphQL (Apollo, AppSync)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/romain-
quellec/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/romain-quellec/) Founder of a catering
marketplace in 2016 / CTO for 2 early startups

Email: romain.quellec [at] gmail.com

------
ofou
* Location: Talca, Chile.

* Remote: YES

* Willing to relocate: YES

* Technologies: Python, SQL, React, JS, Project Management, anything at hand that solves the problem, proactive AF, bilingual (Spa/Eng)

* Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ofou/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ofou/)

* Email: ofjolivares@gmail.com

Connect with me on [https://keybase.io/ofou](https://keybase.io/ofou)

------
arahhis
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: .NET/C#, AWS, Azure, SQL, TypeScript

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/georgii-
aristov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/georgii-aristov/) and detailed CV upon
request

Email: arahhis@gmail.com

Can offer vast experience of migrating and building cloud-native solutions of
moderate size. I'm primarily focusing on MS stack, but open for other options
as well

------
zjjimenez
Location: Tucson, AZ

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: Willing

Technologies: Full Stack experience, Wordpress, Java, Python, C, Management,
Customer Service

Resume: On [https://www.linkedin.com/in/zachary-
jimenez-837736194/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zachary-jimenez-837736194/)

Email: zjjimenez@email.arizona.edu

Will be graduating in December 2020. Looking to lock in a career before
graduating. Also willing to return to school for a masters.

------
kmickey
Location: Richmond, VA

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Open to it

Technologies: As a data scientist with expertise in advanced statistics and
machine learning, I use Python, R, and SQL to collect and manipulate data,
explore relationships visually, and build predictive models.

Résumé/CV: Stanford PhD - see
[https://www.kmickey.com/pdf/Mickey_resume.pdf](https://www.kmickey.com/pdf/Mickey_resume.pdf)

Email: kevin@kmickey.com

------
Liquix
Location: _Burlington, Vermont_

Remote: _Yes_

Willing to relocate: _Yes_

Technologies: _SQL Server 2008-2019, SSIS, report development with SSRS
/PowerBI, ETL design & tuning, Python, C#, C++, OpenGL, Vue_

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MYbgFmGX-
DWFybgD0NclHixKjYH...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MYbgFmGX-
DWFybgD0NclHixKjYH01eMy/view?usp=sharing)

Email: _See Résumé_

------
amlozano
Application Security Engineer looking for work.

I have 10 years experience, 3 doing penetration testing and information
security consulting, 7 doing secure software development.

Location: Phoenix, Arizona

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C++, AWS

Résumé/CV:

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/amlozano1/resume/master/_l...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/amlozano1/resume/master/_lozano_resume.pdf)

Email: amlozano1@gmail.com

------
simple_calculus
Location: Pakistan Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: AI/ML/DL
Python, Keras, Numpy, Pandas, Flask, BS4, Technical and Policy Writing
Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/fazeel-nadeem-
bhatti-a43327113/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fazeel-nadeem-
bhatti-a43327113/) Email: bhatti.fazeel@gmail.com

------
tmchu

      Location: Houston, TX, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, React.js, NodeJS, Pandas, numpy
      Résumé/CV: https://www.chuminhtri.dev/pdfs/resume-tri.pdf
      Email: tri@chuminhtri.dev
      
      About me: I am a fullstack developer for a start up company in Houston. Looking for full or part-time, remote if possible but I am willing to negotiate.

------
Akkuma
Location: SC

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: If you make selling my house painless perhaps

Technologies: 13+ years in JavaScript, Node, React, check resume for full list

Resume/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/akkuma](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/akkuma)
contains all my technologies I've used

Email: Run this js to decode my email
atob('Z3JlZ29yeXdheG1hbitobkBnbWFpbC5jb20=')

------
pythonbase
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask, Pandas etc), MySQL, JavaScript, PHP

Résumé/CV: [https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-
services/](https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-services/)

Email:
[https://www.kashifaziz.me/contact/](https://www.kashifaziz.me/contact/)

------
kroltan

      Location: Florianópolis, SC, Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C#, Unity3D, Shaders, Javascript, CSS
      Résumé/CV: https://kroltan.me/cv
      Email: me@kroltan.com
    

Looking for opportunities to work full-time on public-release games. Longtime
hobbyist and 2 years experience with educational/B2B gamedev. Used to do web
development before.

------
agent3bood
Location: Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack, Flutter, React Native, React, JavaScript, GraphQL,

Résumé/CV: abdullah.alsigar@gmail.com

Email: abdullah.alsigar@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/agent3bood/](https://github.com/agent3bood/)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdullah-
alsigar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdullah-alsigar/)

------
anushapatil5
Location: New York City, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, SQL, Git, PyTorch, Spark, Hadoop

Résumé/CV: [https://anushapatil5.github.io/assets/AP-
CV.pdf](https://anushapatil5.github.io/assets/AP-CV.pdf)

Email: arp624@nyu.edu

Background: Current Masters student in Data Science at NYU

Blog/Portfolio:
[https://anushapatil5.github.io/](https://anushapatil5.github.io/)

------
williammena
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depending Technologies: Javascript, React, C#, .Net,
Ruby, Rails, HTML/CSS, SQL, Bootstrap, CSS GRID

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1RfcT7oiQNMgqAbkDnb8X...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1RfcT7oiQNMgqAbkDnb8XT7JCpfxlk451zjp_qMsNz2E/edit?usp=sharing)
WilliamMena.com

Email: Williammena1991@gmail.com

------
amadeuspagel
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Sinatra, Svelte, Web Audio API, PouchDB

Résumé/CV:

\- [https://hirecontributors.net](https://hirecontributors.net) (made with
Sinatra)

\- [https://8bars.app](https://8bars.app) (made with Svelte and the Web Audio
API)

\- [https://thinktype.app](https://thinktype.app) (made with Svelte and
PouchDB)

Email: amadeuspagel@gmail.com

------
andrew24wow64

      Location: Los Angeles
      Remote: Yes, I have 2 years exp. working remotely
      Willing to relocate: Yes only to big name US cities
      Technologies: React.js, Vue.js, Node.js, C++, Java, Sketch, Figma, AWS: (Lambda, SQS, SNS, DynamoDb, S3, EC2), Linux/unix based operating systems, git, scripting
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/3fq9hfz
      Email: andrewpaulino46@gmail.com

------
rusye
Location: Charlotte, NC Remote: Yes Technologies:

\--MongoDb, Express, React, Node (MERN), PostgeSQL, JavaScript, NoSQL, SQL,
HTML, CSS

\--Going to Learn GraphQL next

Résumé:
[https://www.russcodes.com/russ_codes_resume.pdf](https://www.russcodes.com/russ_codes_resume.pdf)

Email: russ [at] russcodes.com

About Me: I'm a full-stack developer that is looking for a position as a
software developer or a full-stack developer

------
timmit

      Location: Auckland, New Zealand
      Remote: OK
      Willing to relocate: OK
      Technologies: Solution Architecture, Python/Typescript/Javascript, React/Express/Django, GraphDB/PostgreSQL/Dynamo, AWS, DDD/TDD, Serverless, Micro-services
      Résumé/CV: aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cubGlua2VkaW4uY29tL2luL3R3dHd0dy8=
      Email: eWNvbWJpbmF0b3IuemVwaGlyYW5AYWxlZWFzLmNvbQ==

------
TheMadcapLlama
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: In 1-2 years, yes

Technologies: TypeScript, CSS, Angular, Vue, .NET, MongoDB, SQL Server

Résumé/CV: fantinel.dev/resume

Email: mat.fantinel@gmail.com

I have worked as a Full-stack engineer for 6 years, but took the past 3 years
to specialize more in Frontend. I have been working remotely for close to a
year but the company is being through a rough patch during the pandemic and
things are a bit uncertain.

------
rahulvivek
I am experienced full-stack developer form Kochi, Kerala, India, I am looking
for more challenging job for refine my technology skills.

Location: Kerala, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: python, Django, Flask, MySQL, Postgresql, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, JavaScript, TypeScript, Angular 2+, Docker,

Resume:
[http://rahulvivek.github.io/resume.html](http://rahulvivek.github.io/resume.html)

email: rahulvivek123@gmail.com

------
dragunov11
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, GoLang, NodeJS, Ruby, PHP, Rust, REST APIs,
Microservices, Java (JVM langs), Jenkins, Entire CI/CD chain, IoT, AWS , etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AKu1DhCIXo69qwajpjG6u-hZQsj...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AKu1DhCIXo69qwajpjG6u-hZQsjAInmC/view?usp=sharing)

Email: in resume

------
ryandharry
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, SQL (Various flavours), HTML, CSS, Javascript, Angular,
Flask, Superset, Tableau, Looker BI, AWS Redshift, Fivetran, Alooma, Airflow,
Pentaho, XML

Resume: Available upon request or ([https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryan-c-
dharry/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryan-c-dharry/))

Email: ryandharry@hotmail.com

------
rsandhu
Location: Vancouver, BC Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: BEng, Full stack developer, Kubernetes, Docker, Python, Django
and some Node JS. Experience with both GCP and AWS, Extensive experience with
Swift for iOS, React Native and some Android/Java to support RN apps

Résumé/CV: [https://robsandhu.com](https://robsandhu.com) Email:
sandhu.rob@gmail.com

------
ishada
Location: India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Java,
Python, Deep Learning, Machine learning, Spring , Flask Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/183lVeScNgNEOuIc-8TuCNWLpP1a...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/183lVeScNgNEOuIc-8TuCNWLpP1a-5aoE/view?usp=drivesdk)

Email: abhisheksinghbeit@gmail.com

------
zakjan
Freelance Data Visualization Engineer / Consultant · High-performance
Geospatial and Node-Link Graph Visualizations

    
    
      Location: Prague, Czech Republic
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Mapbox, Leaflet, WebGL1/2/WebGPU, QGIS, GDAL, Neo4j
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/zakjancz/
      Email: zj@zakjan.cz

------
maxpollack
Location: NYC

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, JUCE, SOUL, JavaScript, Web Audio API, Python, PyTorch

Résumé/CV: [https://maxis.cool/cv](https://maxis.cool/cv)

Website: [https://maxis.cool](https://maxis.cool)

Email: mail@maxis.cool

Code: [https://github.com/maxwellpollack](https://github.com/maxwellpollack)

------
tristansecord
Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: YES

Willing to Relocate: NO

Technologies: Elixir/Phoenix, React, Vue.JS, React Native

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristansecord/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristansecord/)

Github: [https://github.com/tristan-secord](https://github.com/tristan-secord)

Website: tristansecord.com

Email: tristan.secord@gmail.com

------
bycdiaz

      Location:Currently - Philadelphia. Moving to Los Angeles
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: To Los Angeles.
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Ruby, Vue, HTML/CSS, Git
      Résumé/CV:https://bycdiaz.dev/, https://www.linkedin.com/in/bycdiaz/, https://github.com/bycdiaz
      Email: bycdiaz@protonmail.com

------
mnoorani
Location: Germany, EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: 2x AWS Certified (SA, DevOps), C#/Java/Python, Docker,
SQL/Database, REST APIs, IaC

Résumé/CV: [https://moiznoorani.com/resume/](https://moiznoorani.com/resume/)

Email: moiz.noorani1@gmail.com

I'm currently working full-time in Frankfurt, Germany. Looking for
opportunities in Germany or anywhere in EU. Happy to move.

------
damm
Location: Seattle, Washington, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: not at
this time in the future this may change Technologies: Terraform, Chef, Docker,
Jenkins, Ruby, PostgreSQL, AWS, Baremetal, ARM Resume/CV:
[https://likens.us/Scott%20Likens.pdf](https://likens.us/Scott%20Likens.pdf)
Email: scott@likens.us

------
RealPoc
Location: Russia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: iOS, Obj-C, Swift and all related

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/KNiR8j](https://goo.gl/KNiR8j)

GitHub: [https://github.com/RafaelKayumov](https://github.com/RafaelKayumov)

Email: justpoc@gmail.com

8+ years of native iOS / Mac OS development experience; Numerous apps pushed
to App Store + couple of OS X apps.

------
JCrandell
Location: United States

Remote: Only considering fully REMOTE roles at this time.

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Elixir, React Native

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-
crandell-922530a4/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-crandell-922530a4/)

Email: Justin.Crandell.Developer@gmail.com

Again, I am ONLY considering fully REMOTE roles at this time.

------
Tade0

      Location: Warsaw/Wrocław, Poland
      Remote: Yes - only
      Willing to relocate: No, but can travel
      Technologies: Frontend in general. Experience in descending order: Angular 2+, React, Vue.
      Résumé/CV: https://wringing.it/tadeusz-piskozub-frontend-developer.pdf
      Email: tadeusz.piskozub@wringing.it
    

Phone number on request.

------
JJBusiness

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Available
      Willing to relocate: Available
      Technologies: Available for Full Stack anything, very actively looking for work. Prefer Scala, Go, Objective-C, Kotlin, Perl, Ruby, 
                    Swift, Python, Java, TypeScript, JavaScript
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: jjbusinesspartners@gmail.com

------
valehelle

      Location: Malaysia
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript(React, React Native) | Elixir(Pheonix)
      Résumé/CV: upon request
      Email: hazmiirfan[at]gmail.com
    

My main job is front end doing React and React Native stuff. However, I'm
interested in Elixir as well. Currently I'm using Elixir for side projects.

------
brenosss

      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes (Only)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, RESTful APIs, PostgreSQL, Docker, Web Crawler, Scrapy, NodeJS, React, TDD
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/breno-silva-7a361b15a/
      Email: brenoe133@gmail.com

------
lukadante3
Location: Switzerland

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: kubernetes, go, Java. I'm interested in doing more Rust.

Resume: Via email

Email: luka.skugor@protonmail.com

I started as a full stack engineer after which I got interested in
containerization, DevOps, CI/CD and then moved to site reliability
engineering. I'm looking for an SRE position with focus on software
engineering and a good balance between automating systems and coding.

------
djsumdog
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, After April 2021

Technologies: Scala, Python, Ruby (languages),
Docker/k8s/Marathon/Ansible/Puppet/Jenkins (devops). Currently in devops but
looking to go back to development roles.

Resume: [https://battlepenguin.com/resume/](https://battlepenguin.com/resume/)

Email: see resume/website

------
imwally

      Location: Philadelphia, PA
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Go, Python, C, PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Drupal, Git, Shell Scripting, UNIX
      Résumé/CV: https://wallyjones.com / https://www.dropbox.com/s/oz312s4acwlaigf/resume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: wally@wallyjones.com

------
ensiferum
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: win32, Linux,computer graphics,unity,unreal engine,VR, embedded,
desktop

Resume:http:www.ensisoft.com/resume_sami_vaisanen.pdf

Email: samiv@ensisoft.com

Nearly 20 years of experience working on all kids of platforms from embedded
to desktop. Recent work has been more related to computer graphics and 3D/VR
content creation but also interested in other work/domains.

------
revisiond
Location: Boulder, CO Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Scala/Java, Play, Akka, Kafka, Memcached, Redis, Mongo, Postgres, AWS, k8s
Résumé: linkedin.com/in/jordanneumeyer email: jdneumeyer [at] gmail.com

Primarily looking for backend or platform roles using Scala. I'm also
interested in other functional programming languages.

------
msirinotis
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AWS/Architecture, Python (data engineering), Airflow, PowerBI,
SQL, HTML/CSS, Javascript, React, Postgres, Redshift, Docker.

Résumé/CV/Contact: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-
sirinotis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-sirinotis/)

------
mattl202
Location: Davenport, Iowa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux/Unix systems administrating, Java, Rust, Python, Active
Directory, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthew-
leja-a1810674/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthew-leja-a1810674/)

Email: matthew.leja4@gmail.com

Looking for anything new to dig my teeth into for a decent pay.

------
MichaelZuo
Hardware Engineer, Mechanical engineering + C.S. Background.

Location: Atherton, CA (South Bay) | Remote: Yes | Willing to relocate: Yes |
Technologies: Hardware engineering (mechanical, materials, electrical,
structural, design) | software (python, C, Java, etc. ) | Résumé/CV: Portfolio
at zuo.page, email for resume | Email: michael@zuo.page

------
reversehacker
Searching for software reverse engineering opportunities in all categories. I
like to reverse things and provide solutions with software development. I'm
advancing in reversing and am very experienced in writing software.

Location: Germany

Remote: Yes or On-Site

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, ASM, Windows internals/kernel, IDA, Cheat Engine, C#,
Win32

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: reverse2020 att cb92 dott de

------
fhssn1
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only within Canada for the next few years.

Technologies: Scientific stack (Python, C, OpenGL, some CUDA), STEM Research,
Computational (Comp) Electronics, Comp-Physics, Comp-Chemistry, Comp-
Materials-Science, Comp-Biophysics, Data Science/Machine Learning, Win32/C++,
IoT, C Networking, some web.

Résumé/CV: Kindly let me know. Thanks.

Email: fhssn1@gmail.com

------
sawaruna
I wonder, do any non-tech centric employers look here? I’m interested in
research positions and have a PhD in informatics and do mainly metadata,
knowledge organization, linked data work. I do have some programming abilities
but are most of the hirings aimed at full stack engineers at al. or are there
any more esoteric opportunities?

------
mcipswitch
Location: Montreal, Canada Remote: Yes! Willing to relocate: Yes!
Technologies: Swift, SwiftUI Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/priscilla-
ip-a5b61351/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/priscilla-ip-a5b61351/) Email:
priscillaplip@gmail.com

------
kytui
Senior DevOps/SRE |Remote (Europe)

Location: Europe

Remote: only

Willing to relocate: potentially

Technologies: kubernetes, terraform, prometheus/ AWS,GCP / golang, python

Résumé/CV: [https://kutt.it/3Yqrr5](https://kutt.it/3Yqrr5)

Email: see@resume/cv

Worked on Big scale(unicorn) 4k+ server, focused on monitoring and kubernetes
(ex: building operator for monitoring)

7y+ DevOps/SRE

4y+ experience with k8s

------
kurizu4444
Location: Los Angeles, CA Remote: Would prefer onsite, but coronavirus

Willing to relocate: Yes to Seattle, Berlin, Amsterdam, or Tokyo

Technologies: React, Node, SQL/noSQL, GraphQL, Redux, Next.JS, React Native

Resume/CV: linkedin.com/in/christianbegor , github.com/christianhubbard

email: chrishubbard92@hotmail.com

I have a design background and am looking for mid-level Frontend work. :)

------
erilbeth
Infrastructure Engineer, DevOps, Systems Engineer, Architect

Location: Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: GCP, AWS, Ansible, Terraform, Prometheus, Zabbix, Grafana,
Golang, Jenkins

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ozan-
temel-71429449/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ozan-temel-71429449/)

Email: huseyinozantemel@gmail.com

------
judyngai
Location: Boston MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: ruby on rails/elixir and phoenix

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ohh73jdutq25wq9/judy_ngai_resume_a...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ohh73jdutq25wq9/judy_ngai_resume_august_10.pdf?dl=0)

Email: judy.ngai1297@gmail.com

------
asingleton6
Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, ASP.Net Framework, jQuery, SCSS, CSS, HTML

Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/17GdKm1BZAwG-
tZL5vIvvDUCh...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/17GdKm1BZAwG-
tZL5vIvvDUChQdDUoCNc0zAYnvs3K6E/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: asingleton6@gmail.com

------
dragunov112
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Golang, NodeJS, Devops, Architecture, System Design,
AWS, GCP, etc.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AKu1DhCIXo69qwajpjG6u-hZQsj...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AKu1DhCIXo69qwajpjG6u-hZQsjAInmC/view?usp=sharing)

Email: in-resume

Total experience : 10+ years.

------
richardfey
Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands

    
    
      Remote: yes
    
      Willing to relocate: maybe 
    
      Technologies: Go; Linux platform; shell scripting, familiar with multiple tech stacks, CI/CD pipelines creation; virtualization and embedded development; interested in a lead role 
    
      Résumé/CV: ping me 
    
      Email: ping me

~~~
janbernhart
I'm looking for a (senior) systems engineer at Adyen (Amsterdam). If
interested; jan.bernhart-AT-adyen.com

------
dcrn
Location: Orlando, FL

Remote: Yes, but open to physical presence post-pandemic

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Rust, C++, Go, SQL, git, HTML

Github: [https://github.com/deekerno](https://github.com/deekerno)

Résumé/CV: [https://alx.xyz/resume.pdf](https://alx.xyz/resume.pdf)

Email: ad@alx.xyz

------
r6203
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Vue, Node.js, HTML, CSS, Linux

I’m open for a new adventure to be part of a wonderful team, building high
quality software to make clients and customers happy.

Reach out to me via email: hallo@robinaltay.de

GitHub: [https://github.com/r6203](https://github.com/r6203)

------
swapnasheel
Location: Bay Area Remote: No (on H1B visa) Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Python (Flask, automation, testing), C++, Docker, AWS Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/swapnasheel](https://linkedin.com/in/swapnasheel)
Email: swar.1318@gmail.com

------
jxt5320
Location: Rochester, NY, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: CCNA, Routing & Switching protocol,TCP/IP, network security

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jinitthakkar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jinitthakkar/)

Email:jxt5320@g.rit.edu

------
mraza007

      Location: New York,NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python(Django,Flask), Java JS  (Angular,ExpressJS), SQL,  Linux,Postgres,ScikitLearn,Pandas,Latex
      Résumé/CV: http://muhammadraza.me/work (I can provide you a copy)
      Email: muhammadraza0047@gmail.com

------
harman666666
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: SF or NY

Technologies: Python, Tensorflow, PyTorch, NLP, Backend, C++

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HvWT9LEjEUHdeNzONO5VPEQ3Qn0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HvWT9LEjEUHdeNzONO5VPEQ3Qn0UO_HS/view?usp=sharing)

Email: h.ultra.singh@gmail.com

------
luord
Location: Colombia

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Depends on the project and country.

Technologies:

\- Python (Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery).

\- JavaScript (Vue, React, Node, Typescript).

\- Operations: Docker(-compose), Ansible, GCP, Gitlab-CI, Heroku.

\- Other: PostgreSQL, Bash, Go.

Resume/CV: [https://luord.com/pages/resume](https://luord.com/pages/resume)

Email: lo@luord.com

------
ahmadhuzaifa
Location: Sacramento, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
React.js, React Native, WebRTC, Flask, NLP, Machine Learning, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.ahmadhuzaifa.io/resume.pdf](https://www.ahmadhuzaifa.io/resume.pdf)

Email: huzaifaahmed746 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
stylite
Location: Southwest Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, flask, Postgresql, Scala, Kotlin, Redis, Go

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: me@stylite.me

Github: [https://github.com/stylite](https://github.com/stylite)

I am a independent developer and open source contributor with 4+ years of
experience working with different enviroments.

------
varunpsr
Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python, Django, React.js, React Native, .NET, C#, Azure, AWS,
Docker, Web and Mobile Application Development, Deployment.

Resume/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr)

Email: varun.rathore@outlook.com

------
kentokamoto
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, C, Python, OpenCV, OpenGL, Shell

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hJ6AREcxLbJ21HRoNJS5-K0Ybze...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hJ6AREcxLbJ21HRoNJS5-K0YbzeMrltV/view?usp=sharing)

Email: oka [dot] keno [at] gmail [dot] com

------
mkirby3
Location: Dallas, TX Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AWS, Python, Linux, C/C++, Machine Learning

Résumé/CV: [https://mathewkirby.com](https://mathewkirby.com)

Email: 6mdkirby@gmail.com

Lambda School grad. Looking for machine learning or embedded systems
positions. Passions for aerospace, manufacturing, and biology.

------
sujithharidasan
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, Javascript, PHP, Docker, go Linux

Résumé/CV: [http://sujithh.info/wp-
content/uploads/2020/07/Sujith_H_Py.p...](http://sujithh.info/wp-
content/uploads/2020/07/Sujith_H_Py.pdf)

Email: sujith.h@gmail.com

------
Mmrnmhrm

      Location: Karlsruhe, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Coordination of Computer Vision / Deep Learning / Embedded Projects / Assistive Technology. 
      Résumé/CV: (PhD in CV) https://bit.ly/3i6jb7W
      Email: salutte at gmail

------
kneazle
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript, SQL, TensorFlow, Keras, Pytorch,
Scikit-Learn, OpenCV

Email: yucemiray@gmail.com,
[https://github.com/mirayyuce](https://github.com/mirayyuce)

Notes: I am open to Junior Software Engineer positions. I really, really want
to work.

------
CyanDeparture
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes, or London office

Willing to relocate: No (sorry)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, TDD/BDD, Javascript (React), HTML,
CSS Frontend Development

Résumé/CV: [https://www.seanhinton.com/Sean-Hinton-
CV.pdf](https://www.seanhinton.com/Sean-Hinton-CV.pdf)

Email: hello@seanhinton.com

------
tansionline
Location: Antalya,Turkey

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Html, CSS, Javascript (1 year) React, Python, Django (new, 1-2
months)

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/selcuk-
tatar-7b25b61a5/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/selcuk-tatar-7b25b61a5/)

Email: tatarselcuk27@gmail.com

------
r4yan2

      Location: Italy
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Python, SQL, Javascript, C++, Linux, etc (on resume)
    
      Résumé/CV: https://dueacaso.it/about/cv_andrea.pdf
    
      Email: on resume

------
haggaibrian

      Location: kampala, Uganda
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies:Java, Java-Android, SQL, Linux, QA
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mJcmEGZsbJF_w1Ugf9fCr7jOgbgvxpIa/view?usp=sharing
      Email:haggzo@gmail.com

------
kitline
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Css, Html, Webgl, git, scripting, foss

Résumé/CV:
[https://dueacaso.it/about/cv_adelina.pdf](https://dueacaso.it/about/cv_adelina.pdf)

Email: doncheva [dot] adelina [at] gmail.com

------
srpoder

      Location: Morelia Mexico
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Django, React, React Native, PSQL, Mongo, AWS
      Résumé/CV: https://andrestorres.me/resume
      Email: andres.torres.marroquin@gmail.com

------
FailMore
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Looking for: Junior positions

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JS

Résumé/CV: Main project [https://taaalk.co](https://taaalk.co) (give it a spin
to see the depth of functionality), previously a TechCrunch Disrupt nominated
startup founder and VC

Email: eichler (dotttt) summers (atttt) Gmail

------
thelastinuit
Location: mexico/germany Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies:
Ruby, vuejs, reactjs, objc, and rust (although i’m still learning a lot)
Résumé/CV: [https://luisignac.io](https://luisignac.io) Email:
email@luisignac.io

------
steinerAaA
Location: Columbus OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:Python, VBA

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/steiner-
abayie](https://www.linkedin.com/in/steiner-abayie)

Email: sa669@cornell.edu

I’m recently graduated with a B.S. in Applied Economics and Management, I’m
looking for a Financial Analyst role.

------
Jaruzel
SEEKING PART TIME OR AD-HOC WORK

Location: UK Based.

Remote: Yes, only.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Wintel Architecture, mainly Active Directory and Identity
Management. Plus .NET and all the other bits and bobs that glue everything
together.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.mattowen.com](http://www.mattowen.com)

Email: matt@mattowen.com

------
akoppela
Location: Indonesia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (Any framework), NodeJS, Elm, Haskell, Lisp, Scheme,
Python, Ruby on Rails, Go, Mobile development, Project management, System
Administration, Clouds

Resume: [https://bit.ly/31kEcom](https://bit.ly/31kEcom)

Email: akoppela@gmail.com

------
readyplayerlink
Location: Houston, TX Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies:
Python, Django, React, Docker, Selenium, Postgres Résumé/CV:
[https://bit.ly/beingabeer](https://bit.ly/beingabeer) Email:
abeer.sewak@gmail.com

------
jAIKing
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Main programming languages are Python 3 and Rust. Can work with
C/C++, Java, HTML/CSS, Bash, SQL, and R. Strong Linux skills and knowledge.
Worked with Linux Mint and Arch Linux. Strong math skills especially in
Machine Learning.

Resume: Available upon request.

Email: tarnessj@wit.edu

------
andronov04
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full stack.

Python/JavaScript/aiohttp/django/reactjs/redux/docker/html/css/git and etc.

Résumé/CV:

I am a Full Stack Developer with 8+ years of experience. I love startups.

[https://bit.ly/2CVRNdz](https://bit.ly/2CVRNdz)

Email: me@andronov.io

------
dospunk

      Location: Atlanta, GA, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: TypeScript, Node.js, React, Python, C#, Unity, Git, SQL
      Résumé/CV: https://connordooley.com/Connor_Dooley_Resume.pdf
      Email: connormdooley2013 at gmail

------
tonmoy
Location: Dallas, TX Remote: No preference Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Verilog, SystemVerilog, C++, Python, Formal Verification, Static
Timing Analysis, Physical Design, DFT Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/tonmoy-roy
Email: tonmoy18@gmail.com

------
rachelsipes
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes - New York City, Boston, DC, Los Angeles, San
Francisco

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, React, GraphQL/REST, MySQL, MongoDB, HTML,
CSS

Resume: [https://rachelsipes.com/](https://rachelsipes.com/)

Email: rasipes@gmail.com

------
klntsky

      Location: St. Petersburg, Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not currently
      Technologies: Haskell, PureScript, Nix, JavaScript
      Résumé/CV: https://klntsky.dev/klntsky-cv.pdf
      Email: my username at email service by google

------
Chloro

      Location: PST
      Remote: Yes, only remote
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Node (5+ years), React (4+ years), AWS (4+ years), Go (0.5 years), Rust (no experience, very interested)
      Resume/CV: on request
      Email: corymaloy at gmail.com

------
nwmcsween
Location: Canada

Remote: yes

Relocate: yes

Resume: avail on request, Google nwmcsween patch or nwmcsween bug for some
open source work

Tech: c, Linux, make, JavaScript, kubernetes, Docker, Windows server and
related real world work (server installs vlans, networking, containerization
of apps, VMware, airfibre, etc)

Email: nwmcsween+hn@gmail.com

------
bramm
Location: Gilbert, AZ, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Sketch, Figma, Framer, Invision, Axure

Résumé/CV:
[http://bradenhamm.com/assets/Braden_Hamm_UX_Resume.docx](http://bradenhamm.com/assets/Braden_Hamm_UX_Resume.docx)

Email: hello[at]bradenhamm.com

------
huzaifaahmed746
Location: Sacramento, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React.js, React Native, Webrtc, Flask, NLP, Machine Learning,
Python,

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.ahmadhuzaifa.io/resume.pdf](https://www.ahmadhuzaifa.io/resume.pdf)

Email: huzaifaahmed746 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
yardie
Location: Miami, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open to it

Visa Sponsorship: US Citizen, Carte de Sejour (FR)

Technologies:

* Azure, AWS, Docker, Hyper-V, and good old LAMP.

* C#, Python, JS

* Powershell, Bash, MySQL, SQL Server,

CV/Résumé: [https://linkedin.com/in/joechin](https://linkedin.com/in/joechin)

Email: josephchin1@gmail.com

------
pkb
Location: /Cork/Ireland/Europe/Earth

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Linux (LAMP stack), Docker, AWS, BASH, Python.

I'm veteran Linux sysadmin, capable of building your infrastructure so your
developers can run their code on top of it.

Résumé/CV: via e-mail on request.

Email: pk (dot) b (at) interia [dot] pl

------
charia
Location: SF Bay Area, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python and Python libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas) Java,
Kotlin, SQL, Firebase, Javascript, Figma, UI/UX development

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pqztdIkyofWhsDIlUlyOtsn3gj1...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pqztdIkyofWhsDIlUlyOtsn3gj1SDm3U/view?usp=sharing)

Email: cangadala@berkeley.edu

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cangadala/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cangadala/)

Recently graduated with a bachelors in Computer Science from UC Berkeley. My
professional experience consists of two three month internships with different
startups in Silicon Valley.

I'm interested in finding a job where I can hit the ground running building
tools and learning new skills. I want to solve interesting problems, improve
my knowledge, and work amongst a motivated group of individuals.

------
jbhelms
Location: San Francisco, CA US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Mostly MS stack, but I know Python as PHP as well

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesbhelms/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesbhelms/)

Email: jbhelms [at] gmail.com

------
josuya
Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, France

Technologies:

\- Languages : Python, HTML, CSS, Javascript, Typescript, R, C#

\- Frameworks: Django, Wagtail, Flask, Plotly, VRTK, A-frame, Ionic/Cordova,
Selenium, Angular JS, Bootstrap

\- Use: Git, Windows, Linux, MacOS

Work as a Research Software Engineer, loooking to relocate to France.

Email: josuya (at) protonmail.com

------
jrsalazar
Location: Amsterdam (perm EU resident with US Passport)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Typescript, ES2020, NextJS (9.4), React (16+), React Native
(0.62+), GraphQL, Apollo, Laravel

CV: [https://jrsalazar.dev](https://jrsalazar.dev)

Email: contact (at) jrsalazar (.) dev

------
marshallb93
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java/JUnit, Python, Shell, Docker, git, Javascript, C/C++,
HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: marshallbradley.com/files/resume.pdf

Email: me@marshallbradley.com

Looking for contract work. Previous roles have been a mix between
development/testing and security.

------
anovacap
San Francisco, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Python, C,
Linux, Terraform, AWS CV: [https://bit.ly/2PkyCwK](https://bit.ly/2PkyCwK)
Email: damon.nyhan@gmail.com

------
gidis_
Location: Accra, Ghana(GMT) Remote:Yes(5 years experience) Willing to
relocate:Yes Technologies:Javascript, Java, AWS, Node.js, Vue, MongoDB, MySQL,
Android Résumé/CV: shorturl.at/kpCI6 Email: gideonaduku@gmail.com

------
dunefox

      Location: Munich/Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Julia, Pytorch
      Résumé/CV: Masters degree in NLP @ Munich, working student in software development
      Email: nlp-dl@gmx.de

------
jamesrom
Location: Melbourne, AU

Remote: Yes, only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, gRPC, Docker, Kubernetes, GCP (GKE, Cloud Spanner, PubSub) +
more

Seasoned engineer with 10+ years of programming and leadership roles. Full CV
upon request.

Only considering short contracts (≤6 months), no interest in full time.

hi@jamesromeril.com

------
vldszn
Location: Minsk, Belarus

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, Europe, Northern America

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JavaScript, React, Redux, Next.js, Gatsby

Résumé/CV: [https://vldszn.vercel.app](https://vldszn.vercel.app)

Email: smallredeagle@gmail.com

------
atum47

      Location: Brazil  
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: JavaScript, java, python, php, ml, ai
    
      Résumé/CV: https://victorribeiro.com
    
      Email: victorqribeiro at gmail dot com

------
shoemann

      Location: Odesa, Ukraine
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Golang, Nodejs, Rust, AWS
      Résumé/CV: http://illarion-kovalchuk.info/
      Email: illarion.kovalchuk@gmail.com

------
infosecrole
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes or local to Toronto

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: Security & Privacy Research, Security Architecture, BSD,
Linux

Website: [https://www.info-sec.ca](https://www.info-sec.ca)

Email: hn2020 AT info-sec.ca

------
manishoo
Location: Tehran/Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (React/React Native/NodeJs), GraphQL, MongoDB, SQL,
Redis, Docker, NginX, CSS, HTML

Résumé/CV: My own startup and 3 other startups and companies in Tehran for 3
years.

Email: mehdijshooshtari@gmail.com

------
Hello71

      Location: Toronto, Canada
      Remote: OK
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, Python, shell, Linux, see resume
      Résumé/CV: https://alxu.ca/resume/
      Email: see resume

------
rajgiri8
Location: Berkeley, CA

Remote:YES

Willing to relocate:YES

Technologies: Python, Java, Ruby on Rails, ReactJs, Node.js, Rspec, Cucumber,
Pandas, Javascript, CSS, HTML, C, SQL, Agile Methodologies, Matplotlab,
Scikit-Learn, Tensorflow

Résumé/CV: www.rajgiricv.com

Email:rajgiri0520@gmail.com

------
xavor

      Location: SE UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Oh yes
      Technologies: C#, Ruby on Rails, JS, much more
      Résumé/CV: Easily available online, LinkedIn etc.
      Email: reuben@mallaby.me

------
JayCruz
Location: Orlando, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Fullstack Web Dev JS(React, Vue, Node), some PHP and Python

Portfolio: yarocruz.surge.sh

Github: [https://github.com/yarocruz](https://github.com/yarocruz)

email: yarocruz@gmail.com

------
rxsel
Location: Remote, USA

Remote: Yes - Remote Only

Willing to Relocate: Yes but only to where I want

Tech: React, Vue, NodeJS, Any Deployment Platform, can learn anything in like
24-48 hours.

Resume/CV: Currently Sr Eng @ Disney (sounds cooler than reality)

email: roselpadilla@gmail.com

------
dcd89
Location: Germany - Augsburg

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: .Net (Core) Vb.net winforms, Legacy Code, PHP, IT
Infrastructure, Consulting, IT maintenance, Product Owner

Résumé/CV: dorner.dev

Email: danny at dorner.dev

Remarks: only (side) projects / Part time / 450€

Feed free to contact me!

------
shimoleejhaveri
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, SQL, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, SQLAlchemy,
Elasticsearch, HTML, CSS

Resume/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/shimoleejhaveri

Email: shimoleejhaveri@gmail.com

------
hhanif95
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Java, JavaScript Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/harishanif Email:
hhanif@gmail.com

------
debugging
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

* Ruby on Rails, Scala + Play and C# .NET Core

* Postgresql, Mongodb, Sql Server, Redis + Memcached

* React w/Redux

* Ubuntu, Nginx, Docker

* AWS, GCP and DigialOcean

Email: salman@salman.ca

Interests: E-commerce, Learning management, Cloud migrations, API development
and caching :)

Let’s talk :)

------
timmyla
Location: Sunnyvale, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Full Stack Developer. Javascript, Python, Machine Learning

Résumé/CV: [https://timnguyen.dev](https://timnguyen.dev)

Email: tungnh91@gmail.com

------
njdancer89
Location: Brisbane, Australia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Not currently

Technologies: JavaScript, Typescript, React, GraphQL, Docker, AWS, CDK,
Kubernetes

CV: available on request

Email: nick@dncr.me

Open to various opportunities but ideally seeking mid to long term contract
work.

------
gjsman-1000
Location: St. Paul Park, MN.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: PHP+Laravel, HTML.

Résumé/CV: [https://gabrielsieben.tech/](https://gabrielsieben.tech/)

------
Kennedy_Y
Location:Kampala, Uganda Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Software QA Resume/CV: Email me yesigek@gmail.com Email: yesigek@gmail.com

------
desaiguddu
Location: India

Remote: Yes (only)

Agency: Yes (Web & Mobile)

Technologies: ReactJS, Angular, Laravel, NodeJS, GatsbyJS, Ionic, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, Swift, Flutter, React Native, eCommerce Shopify, WooCommerce

Skills: Web Frontend, Mobile Native & Cross-Platform, Web Backend

Profile: [https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w](https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w)

Email: arpan [at] mobilefirst [dot] in

We are a consulting & development practice of 22 developers. Started by 2
developers. Currently servicing clients in USA, UK, EU & NZ. We mainly focus
on web, mobile & eCommerce. Expertise in SportsTech, FinTech, eCommerce &
Wellness.

------
tanujnotes
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: Android, Kotlin, MVVM, Firebase

Resume: [https://bit.ly/tanujresume1](https://bit.ly/tanujresume1)

Email: thetanuj@hotmail.com

------
idearoots
Location: Europe / Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ️I love Mobile - Flutter (cross-platform) / Kotlin (native
Android) / Swift (native iOS)

Résumé/CV: androidgecko.com

Email: contact@androidgecko.com

------
_virtu
Location: USA

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Fullstack developer: Elixir, Javascript, Node.js, React,
Postgres, MySql, AWS, GCP, Docker, K8s

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: upon request

~~~
ckle
How do we contact you for a resume if you don't have an email?

------
msla
Location: Missoula, Montana

Remote: Yes, Preferred

Willing to relocate: Perhaps

Technologies: Python, Linux, shell, Java, Javascript/ES6, C, SQL, Jira,
Confluence, Flask

Résumé/CV: Please contact me

Email: chbarts@gmail.com

------
nathan-wailes
Location: Remote (I can work any schedule)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python + Vue

Resume / CV: www.nathanwailes.com for my LinkedIn / Upwork / etc. profiles

Email: nathan.wailes@gmail.com

------
gtawaf
Location: Toronto, Canada Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, PostgreSQL, Javascript, Apache, VueJs, bootstrap,
HTML.

Résumé/CV: Contact me please

Email: ja.tawaf@gmail.com

------
msapaydin
Location :Istanbul Remote: open Willing to relocate : yes Technologies:machine
learning, natural language processing, deep learning

------
simonebrunozzi
I suggest you add one more field to the format:

Work visas (countries where you are allowed to work with visa sponsorship from
hiring company)

------
rossboss
location: Atlanta

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, TypeScript, Angular, Vue, C#, Python, SQL,
Terraform, Athena, DynamoDB, AWS Lambda.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-p/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-p/)
(email for additional info)

Email: ross.palmer.dev@gmail.com

looking for fun and exciting projects!

------
Trias11
Location: Nevada

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Splunk. Building advanced custom apps, dashboards in Security
and Data investigations space.

Email: blackdog70288@gmail.com

------
iobt92
Location: Singapore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python, TensorFlow, PyTorch, C/C++, JavaScript, Vue.js, Node.js,
Linux

Résumé/CV: Contact me please

Email: iobt92@gmail.com

------
kyledtc
Location: San Carlos, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: FB Advertising, Excel, Quickbooks, Zapier, Adobe Illustrator,
Adobe Premiere

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jlMU_UmyU2TLdRjO_MxMV0pdfMd...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jlMU_UmyU2TLdRjO_MxMV0pdfMdWnoMc/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kylekazanjianamory/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kylekazanjianamory/)

Email: kylekazamory@gmail.com

Hey! I'm Kyle, an entrepreneur who built Don't Tell Comedy from a backyard
show in Los Angeles into the largest independent producer of live comedy shows
in the US. In under three years I led our team in expanding to 40+ cities
across 27 states, growing our revenue from $0 to $920K. I'm used to wearing
many hats. I managed our growth marketing, edited videos, created financial
models, tracked KPIs, negotiating contracts and managed a team of over 45
remote contractors. Before building this business I worked in accounting where
I gained valuable experience analyzing large data sets and performing
financial analyses and reconciliations.

Strengths: Data/financial analysis, business development / growth marketing,
Copywriting, general management, content management / marketing.

------
ruduhudi
Location: Hamburg, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: react, elm, PHP, Rust

Résumé/CV: cv.michelsmola.de/en

E-Mail: b (at) michelsmola.de

------
shayankh
Location: Hildesheim, Germany

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Pytorch

Resume/CV: 3rd year Ph.D in ML

Email: itzshayan@gmail.com

Looking for consultant work in ML.

------
nsamala
Location: Indianapolis, US

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Hardware / IoT, Robotics, Full stack web - JS heavy with
Node.js, React, Angular, API platform building on cloud, data engineering with
Hadoop + Spark, ML + data science work, Android, iOS app dev (native + cross
platform using Flutter, React Native, etc.)

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1t6kU_XV0DH66gy9zf1DxUPcvCg4...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1t6kU_XV0DH66gy9zf1DxUPcvCg4-VfHU/view)

Email: nishanth@hey.com

I've got a pretty varied background ranging from doing data engineering +
visualization to building full stack web apps to hardware / IoT / robotics to
product management. I learn more towards product strategy but love getting my
hands dirty in building tech too.

I've been building my own startup in the micromobility space for the last year
and a half.

------
digia
Location: Detroit, MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open to it in the future

Technologies: Node.js (Typescript), Python, Go Lang, SQL, NoSQL,
CouchDB/PouchDB, Docker, Kubnernetes, Redis, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, GraphQL,
HTML/CSS, AWS, Azure, Linux, GDPR, SOC 2, ISO 27001, System Architecture,
Technical Lead

Résumé/CV: [https://www.digia.io/jonathon-moore-resume-staff-
engineer.pd...](https://www.digia.io/jonathon-moore-resume-staff-engineer.pdf)

Website: [https://www.digia.io](https://www.digia.io)

Email: jon+hackernews@digia.io

Code: [https://github.com/digia](https://github.com/digia)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathon-digia-
moore/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathon-digia-moore/)

------
guillem_lefait
Location: Martinique (French island in Caribbean sea, UTC-04)

Remote: Yes, worked fully remote the last 4 years

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python, spark, hadoop, sql, js, data, privacy, security,
blockchain

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/glefait/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/glefait/)

Email: guillem@hey.com

I'm CDO in company working with TV : online attribution, offline to online
triggers, in-store and brand impacts, ... . I'm interested in a more privacy &
security role.

------
shime
Location: EU (UTC+1)

Remote: Yes, only. 9 years of experience working remotely.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Rails, Stimulus, Tailwind, Postgres

Résumé/CV: [https://shime.sh/resume/](https://shime.sh/resume/)

Email: shime@hey.com

Full-stack Ruby and JavaScript developer with 9 years of experience. Worked
mostly with US-based startups over the years and made some commits to Ruby on
Rails core. Focused on working with small teams and building small products
from the ground up.

------
girmad
Location: Raleigh, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Ruby, React, React Native, JavaScript, Product
Management

Resume: tamaserdos.com

Email: tamas@hey.com

------
VinnyP_Job
Location: Chicago, IL, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No in the short term (until COVID is over), Yes in the
long term.

Technologies/Experience: Product Manager, Java, PHP, Python, Node, Google
Cloud Platform, AWS, Spotfire, PowerBI, Excel, Access, VBA, Compliance, AML
(anti-money laundering), privacy (GPDR, CCPA, TCPA, CAN-SPAM), SOC1/SOC2,
FedRamp, NICE Actimize, RSA Archer, TSA PreCheck, Global Entry

Résumé/CV: See below. Looking for Compliance/AML/Product Manager/Project
Manager/New-MBA-Grad -type work.

Email: annevs@protonmail.com

Details: ---------------------------------------

I am currently in a bank Compliance/Technology role within a major
multinational bank, which means I oversee (as part of a team)
certification/re-certification for SOC 1/SOC 2, ISO 27001, FedRamp (and our
vendors certify the same); IT controls over data protection and adherence to
data/Privacy regulations such as GDPR, CCPA, TCPA, CAN-SPAM, FCRA; meeting
with bank regulators including examiners from the Federal Reserve, FINRA, SEC,
OCC, and CFPB and handling their requests. Part of my job is acting as a
Product Manager for a bank internal tool: onboarding users, training, handling
complaints, coordinating with developers to add new features, and so forth. In
a previous role at the same bank I worked in Anti-Money Laundering (AML),
working to ensure the bank executed its obligations per the AML regulations in
the Bank Secrecy Act (BSA) and Patriot Act.

Prior to my years in Compliance, I was a consultant with a variety of
Internet-related work: writing Java/Python apps, setting up Google AdWords
campaigns, data analysis on campaign results, SEO, A/B testing, writing
integrations, creating social media plans, etc.

Sample Experience: I am the second most frequent poster (or at least, was) on
the Google App Engine Groups forum: 1671 posts commenting on and helping
people run their applications on Google App Engine (PaaS similar to Heroku):
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!profile/google-
appengine/A...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!profile/google-
appengine/APn2wQelzEgQXHCx7jep-
DuLr36FbT-5MsPvqU22INkgOXJR9mspeZ_lKIBpXqxkzvU1ShtLf88z) . As a representative
sample, see [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/google-
appengine/RtIke...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/google-
appengine/RtIkexUJj3Q/MU422SEdOXkJ) (I am Vinny P in the thread).

Travel: Experienced traveler, I have TSA PreCheck, Global Entry, & CLEAR. I've
been to most US-major-city airports and more than a handful of foreign
airports across the globe such as Japan-NRT, India-DEL, Germany (Berlin &
Frankfurt), France-CDG, Netherlands-AMS, Toronto-YYZ, Australia-SYD and many
more. I'm terrific at navigating airports and getting to client locations
fast.

Looking For: Really, I'm pretty flexible. I'm interested in work with:
Compliance, AML, Consulting, External/Internal Audit, IT
controls/certification work (any sector; my experience is in banking but it's
applicable to pretty much any industry), data privacy/controls positions, a
product manager or project manager position, etc. I'm currently working on my
MBA (less than a year remaining): I'd be happy with a new-MBA/MBA-rotational-
program position. I can provide references, coding and writing sample.

Thank you

------
browsergap
Location: Remote, World Wide Remote: Yes - Remote Only

Willing to Relocate: Yes but only to beach/city/mountain.

Tech: Anything except mobile apps, WordPress, PHP, Erlang/xir.

Resume/CV: [https://GitHub.com/cris691](https://GitHub.com/cris691)

email: cris+phew@dosycorp.com

------
IDMAN
hi

